# Beading Porn !



## zedf

Well cleaned my car and spent ages on it the next day this is what i got


----------



## big ben

what lsp have you got on it?


----------



## zedf

big ben said:


> what lsp have you got on it?


I used Autosmart Platinum and on top of that was 1 coat of ValetPro House of Wax.


----------



## n_d_fox

Look cool... one of the guys at work said to me the other day... "how come the rain on your car goes into small balls??"












I said "Carnuba wax"... and smiled.


----------



## 3976

I had the same experience, n d fox! Lovely feeling eh


----------



## Jed

zedf said:


> Well cleaned my car and spent ages on it the next day this is what i got


That looks very similar to mine, with 3 month old AG HD wax on.









What's your car?


----------



## zedf

Jed said:


> That looks very similar to mine, with 3 month old AG HD wax on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your car?


Mine is a bora. Im gonna give it another wash and a couple more layers of Valetpro House of wax if the weather allows it.


----------



## kakeuter

The only thing I like about the rain is getting to see how my wax is holding up. I'm sure I look pretty stupid taking pictures of rain on my truck, but I don't care.

Awesome beads!

-Kody-


----------



## borinous

This is one Day old AG HD wax


----------



## zedf

borinous said:


> This is one Day old AG HD wax


Looks good. I got some Collie 476s to try aswell so hopefully going to get a chance to try that aswell alot of people seems to like it so hopefully will be good.


----------



## Deeper Detail

Purple Haze Pro


----------



## scratcher

Its was pretty hard to get a piccy on white, but this is 3 month old 476s


----------



## frozzu

Collinite 476s



















Week after applying the second coat of 476s










FK 1000P


----------



## guysy

Colli 476


Beading by Guy Sampson, on Flickr


----------



## Boothy

guysy said:


> Colli 476
> 
> 
> Beading by Guy Sampson, on Flickr


That looks mint!


----------



## guysy

^Cheers mate, Just 2x coats of 476, amazing durability that wax, i try other waxes in summer for depth but i love Colli in the winter, i clean my car less and it still does the job...


----------



## -Kev-

not the best quality - taken on iphone


----------



## Maggi200

Was that CD kev?


----------



## -Kev-

maggi112 said:


> Was that CD kev?


nah, werkstat jett (acrylic). saving CD for summer


----------



## Maggi200

Ah fair enough, have you not used it much then? I'm thinking of trying it over jetseal and see how long I can get out of it over the winter. I know it's more of a show/summer wax but people said that about onyx and I had ages out of that


----------



## -Kev-

maggi112 said:


> Ah fair enough, have you not used it much then? I'm thinking of trying it over jetseal and see how long I can get out of it over the winter. I know it's more of a show/summer wax but people said that about onyx and I had ages out of that


few times, on the ST i had and a customers BMW;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=180303

and;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182995

sorry for the thread hijack OP


----------



## Maggi200

Any ideas how long they lasted?


----------



## -Kev-

maggi112 said:


> Any ideas how long they lasted?


ST was still beading strongly iirc when i PX'd it (about a month ago so about two months or so), and the owner of the 330 has reported good beading after several washes by himself (TBM, mitt etc). said 330 is in need of a freshen up as its been to and from wales recently. probably going for werkstat or zaino zcs on that if its too cold for a wax.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Clay, SRP then Colly916


----------



## who45

hd wax 2 months on after giving the car a wash


----------



## Posambique

My mum's Porsche 924.
2 weeks after (2 layers) Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care










Not as good as some of the others here though


----------



## silenec

476s


----------



## rob71uk2

1 month old Purple Haze Pro followed by 476s top up last week.

Roof




Bonnet


----------



## senz

My winter protection - Carlack68 Nano Systematic Care + FinishKare 1000P:
































































And Dodo Juice Purple Haze on my laptop:


----------



## Grant

Woke up this morning at it was -2°C, so I took a pics of my frozen beads!


----------



## Sandmo

One month old SV BOS


----------



## gally

Crazy BOS beading.

I love the look of the dodo stuff, you can always tell which beading is dodo imo.

Thinking about SN for the summer actually. Purple haze is a fantastic wax.


----------



## zedf

Wow some great beading on here still think mine looks the best  Hopefully looking at getting some more layers on mine but weathers awful at the moment really cold im going to use the ValetPro House of wax for now and then in summer going to try the Collie 476s and maybe the FK100p because im liking the look of that aswell. Also these are good waxes which are not too highly priced which i like.


----------



## eddiel34

Love beading threads. :thumb: You can just see my G1 sealed rear window on the last one too.


----------



## Posambique

Sandmo said:


> One month old SV BOS


How often do you use that car, and is it kept in a garage? or?

Is that picture after a wash? QD?

Just wanted to say that it looks :argie:!


----------



## Sandmo

It is constantly in use and never in a garage  It was like that one morning when i came out, had just stopped raining!

And no, not very clean at that moment, washed a few days earlier, without QD


----------



## Posambique

Oh no! I'll have to get some BOS!


----------



## Reflectology

Lusso Oro prepped with AG HD Cleaner









Scholl W09


----------



## Maggi200

-Kev- said:


> nah, werkstat jett (acrylic). saving CD for summer


Stuff the summer kev!


----------



## Jed

Here's C2 on the paint work, C4 on the trim and G3 on the windscreen


----------



## Gazza106

*Beading porn*

Hello All
I love beading shots, and am enjoying this thread so I thought I would share these pictures of a 230,000+mile Mondeo wearing a month old coat of Megs16 after a brief shower.


----------



## borinous

Another one from me on my car this time

3month old AG HD Wax topped up with Aqua Wax


















apologises for the crap pictures off my phone


----------



## Boothy

I hope this threads still running by the time I get a good photo of my beading! They always come out poorly.


----------



## gally

Mines was looking crazy this morning with Glasur, it'll be coming off on tuesday though for some winter protection. 

I'll try and get a picture before I remove it.


----------



## Guest

*Autobrite distinction* -


----------



## danielhoworth

supernatural


----------



## clearasmud

Here's one I've taken on a Pug 206 Gti, can't remember what LSP it was though. I like to call this "Black Diamonds"


----------



## spursfan

clearasmud said:


> Here's one I've taken on a Pug 206 Gti, can't remember what LSP it was though. I like to call this "Black Diamonds"


That looks superb!!

Kev:thumb:


----------



## Deep blue

Here's mine beading pictures. Not a car, but it's my pride and joy:argie:
Meguiar's #16 used as a lsp.



























Seat cover is without wax btw


----------



## Boothy

Colinite 845 after three months.


----------



## zedf

Boothy said:


> Colinite 845 after three months.


That looks really good i got some 476s is the beading similar??? I have heard the last quite a while aswell which is good.


----------



## Boothy

I've never used 476 but the 845 is awesome stuff. When it was first applied the beading was even more uniform and a lot tighter packed than now. It's still going strong though!


----------



## senz




----------



## nig63

Duragloss .


----------



## Testor VTS

Dodo Juice Hard Candy


----------



## Supermega

The roof of my MINI










AG fabric cleaning/protect kit.


----------



## Bungleaio

Here's a couple from me, 1st one AG HD wax when it was only a couple of days old










This is a more recent one when the roof was frozen










I love beading, I've got some Best of Show and Crystal Rock to try, I can't wait to see what the beading looks like with that.


----------



## kashcheema

Apologies for thread resurrection!

Megs #16 applied once. 2 Weeks of typical British weather (rain!), pic taken 2 weeks after applying.


----------



## Steve valentine

here's a pic of the frozen beading on my car;


----------



## uruk hai

Not as good as some of the amazing pics on here but here's the old oil burner after a weekly wash, the LSP is Dodo Juice Purple haze and it had been on the car for about 6 or 7 weeks. I was very impressed by the Colli 845 pics, amazing !


----------



## Lovescars

what way would the rain be on the car if it wasnt raining


----------



## Prism Detailing

Here are a couple of mine:

Valentine Road & Track:









Dodo Juice PH Pro









Dodo Juice Supernatural:

























Swissvax Crystal Rock:


----------



## :: blade ::

Poorboys Nattys Blue wax


----------



## frederiks

Collinitte 845. Pardon the poor phone quality.


----------



## Reflectology

Scholl Concepts A15 all in one....after just one hit on a Menz Polishing Pad....
This stuff is Scholls All in One but the protection on it is just pure brilliance....


----------



## kstoilas

4½ months old FK1000P (click for larger as whit is hard to picture)


----------



## Calmato

Saab 9-3 Aero and colli 845 the previous day!


----------



## pooma

Rover 600 with AG EGP on it then Simoniz cheapie wax from Halfords (about 7 quid IIRC), this is not long on but is still beading even after a few months.










The wifes Vectra with just EGP, it's due a bloody good clean now though and the Simoniz wasn't the easiest wax to use, been fancying AG HD wax for a while so might treat myself.


----------



## SkyBuMp

This is my Audi A6 2010 which is wearing 2 coats of Dodo Juice - Supernatural 2.0. The wax layer was two months old when these photo's were taken.

I really like this wax... currently my favorite during the summer!


----------



## dreamtheater

5 week old Ultra Mint. Base layer of Autobrites Cherry Glaze, and then 1 layer of Ultra Mint. Car was washed last week.

Sorry for poor quality of picture, took it with my phone.


----------



## sniry

CG jetseal toped with CG 50 50..


----------



## james_death

Month old Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax on Black Polo. Oh the car is dirty and needs a wash.


----------



## andy_ad567

Meguiar's NTX wax on focus rs one coat of wax.


----------



## jedigav

Roof of my Mini. First had Chem Guys Butter Wet Wax then 1 coat of Dodo Purple Haze (roof only).


----------



## dreamtheater

6 week old 1 layer of Ultra Mint. Car washed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MSD1540

Dodo juice Supernatural wax over Autoglym Super Resin Polish: -


----------



## yetizone

Freshly applied Chemical Guys V7 :thumb:....


----------



## piemp

Frozen on AG HD wax


----------



## puntohgt77

DPB mk5 r32 with swissvax onyx.


----------



## james_death

One coat of FK1000p applied and buffed in the rain.


----------



## james_death

Autobrite Cherry glaze 24 hours later...


----------



## puntohgt77

james_death said:


> One coat of FK1000p applied and buffed in the rain.


Please enlighten me how you successfully apply and remove sealant/wax in the rain?


----------



## Reflectology

3m Quick wax...which has surprised me....


----------



## james_death

puntohgt77 said:


> Please enlighten me how you successfully apply and remove sealant/wax in the rain?


I was giving the car a good clean up having only ever had a £5 wash every so often and it certainly looked well for its claying, however having started claying it started raining not an issue with claying but having clayed it i wasnt leaving it without protection.
Simply loaded the foam applicator wiped the area with a micro fibre to remove most of the rain water and worked in the wax/sealant hybrid.
This naturally displaces the water left it for about 15-20 mins then light wipe over to remove some surface water and polish it off, following behind with another dry micro fibre.

Owner came round next day and there was no sign of residue and lovelly and shiny.


----------



## beko1987

Took these lunchtime today when I came home (love walking to work) so this is 24h old wax that's driven about 1.5 miles!




































Drivers door to the front is waxed, rear quarter has no protection on it at all...(freshly clayed and decontaminated at the weekend, so no old stuff either.



















Paint, plastics and rubbers waxed with 1 layer of Dodo Banana Armour. Can't wait for it to have 2 or 3 coats on by hopefully the weekend!


----------



## dreamtheater

Detailed the oil tank in my back garden yesterday!!!

Washed with Megs APC, then 1 coat of Megs All Season Dressing


----------



## n_d_fox

Another one from me... since i changed the LSP from the last pic. This time its 2 layers of Zaino Z2 with Z6 and Z8 wipe downs as per the directions. Was applied at the beginning of November and has 1 Z8 wipe down since. This is frozen and the car hadnt been cleaned for 2 weeks.


----------



## paddyirishman

1 coat of Naviwax Ultimate (almost 1 week old)


----------



## ClioToby

BOs, and Rain Racer on the windows...



















And Z cabon,


----------



## james_death

n_d_fox said:


> Another one from me... since i changed the LSP from the last pic. This time its 2 layers of Zaino Z2 with Z6 and Z8 wipe downs as per the directions. Was applied at the beginning of November and has 1 Z8 wipe down since. This is frozen and the car hadnt been cleaned for 2 weeks.


Seen some great stuff with frozen beads but that looks like a wollie carpet...Cool...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

*Bilt Hamber Finis One Coat 20 hours later and having only Drizzling rain on it for an Hour...
*









*Now after 2 hours of Drizzling rain...*


----------



## komec

Autoglym hd wax on DPB mk5 r32 :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn

After nearly 2 hard months. This is the Blackfire AFPP.


----------



## oldcracker

BFWD


----------



## Boothy

*A couple of fresh photos......*

Gave the motor a good wash and applied some Lusso Revitalising Creme. Topped of with just one coat of Colinite 845. Rained over night as per usual!


----------



## james_death

Bilt Hamber QD.


----------



## drew 007

Built hamber finish wax...:thumb:









^^This reminds me of looking into a fizzy bottle of pop lol.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Nanolex Professional


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Gloss-it Gloss Finish after 7,5 months


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Swissvax Concorso after 8 months


----------



## v8thunder

Anyone else feeling thirsty after flicking through this tread!?!

Ill just make me a nice icey cold glass of water, with ice lemon and mint!


----------



## keano

Wahooo


----------



## Boothy

keano said:


> Wahooo


Awesome.


----------



## james_death

Bilt Hamber...
Micro Fine on the left Finis Wax on the Right on top of Micro Fine...:thumb:


----------



## markito

I prefer the right side


----------



## drew 007

Are these just beading shots?? or have these been tweaked on your pc's???


----------



## james_death

I do no tweaking at all ever, my camera is set to shoot in Raw and jpg but i only ever post jpg untouched.
The Micro Fine is like the SRP but even finer particulate and has no fillers at all.
So the left is just the Micro Fine and the right is Finis wax ontop of the Micro Fine.
So on the micro fine its nearly half spherical but the Finis Wax ontop on the right is 75% Spherical just with the one coat....:thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman

I took mine on a HTC wildfire phone and I wouldnt know how to tweak them anyway! :lol:


----------



## james_death

paddyirishman said:


> I took mine on a HTC wildfire phone and I wouldnt know how to tweak them anyway! :lol:


Nice one, cant beat point shoot and post...:lol:


----------



## drew 007

I much prefer seeing a genuine picture not one that has had loads of tweaking
:thumb:


----------



## gally

Doubt there would be any point in tweaking Beading pics, not like you can make the beads appear better than they are.


----------



## james_death

gally said:


> Doubt there would be any point in tweaking Beading pics, not like you can make the beads appear better than they are.


Too True...:thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Here's a pic I grabbed this morning, my Fabia VRS with a fresh coat of Colli 476, enjoy


----------



## spursfan

Boothy said:


> Awesome.


Yeah, got to agree on this, Pin sharp photo and wicked beading:thumb:

Kev


----------



## mislavto

after first attempt with rotary polisher. waxed with sonax xtreme 1 full protect


----------



## james_death

Nice one and nice to see some mothers..:thumb:


----------



## mislavto

it was my first clay bar set, I bought it on ebay and I was very pleased with it. now there is only wather in the bottle


----------



## james_death

mislavto said:


> it was my first clay bar set, I bought it on ebay and I was very pleased with it. now there is only wather in the bottle


Stil nice to see someone has used mothers.:thumb:


----------



## Jonas & Jonas

Race Glaze Black Label... 6 months on! Astonishing stuff.


----------



## meraredgti

my 99' almera GTi









*AG HD wax
david


----------



## Lowiepete

*Spot the Difference...*

Hello Folks,

Car with a coat of SwissVax QD...



















Is it just me, or is there something a tad satisfying about seeing this..?

Now spot the difference...
A quick coating of FK#425 and this is what I found after a wet night...



















Regards,
Steve


----------



## Adrian Convery

DJ SN


----------



## james_death

This section is obscene...:lol:


----------



## MAUI

Zymol Vintage:


----------



## uruk hai

keano said:


> Wahooo


First things first, what a cracking picture :thumb:

Secondly what product is it ?


----------



## minimadgriff

Purple Haze on my RS many years ago when it was allowed to get wet :lol:


----------



## rodders

After two coats Swissvax Best Of Show:























































And this is on the wheel whit Nanolex rim sealant:


----------



## SAL73R

I havent seen mine beead yet, but as it is hammering it down i will find out later ")
I'm all exited..


----------



## Ming

mings two penny worth
















Are we all just sad .... or odd?
LOL


----------



## m4ximilian

Not my car, but yes it's swissöl!










:wave:


----------



## Normg002

Heres mine


----------



## little rich

R222


----------



## GazEaton

Normg002 said:


> Heres mine


What Sqn you with? I'm in 321 in N.I


----------



## gally

No one seems to mention what wax is used.

Celeste Dettaglio...


----------



## Renclio

gally said:


> No one seems to mention what wax is used.
> 
> Celeste Dettaglio...


Gally you wh*re  love it mate


----------



## gally

Indeed!

They're from my iPhone aswell!


----------



## Scrogz

Not the best images as from an Iphone and at night = not a good combo but here we go.. RaceGlaze55.


----------



## Carshine

Chemical Guys Pete's 53


----------



## Scrogz

2nd coat of Raceglaze 55...




























Not beading but the result..


----------



## TelTel




----------



## gilleyab

One morning after a few washes Colli 845.


----------



## MuZiZZle

paddyirishman said:


> 1 coat of naviwax ultimate (almost 1 week old)


epic!


----------



## JenJen




----------



## ITHAQVA

Night Time Beading Action!!!! :doublesho:doublesho



















Wolfs Body Wrap :thumb:


----------



## Jeroen Brink

Frozen beading?

Wax: Turtle Wax Ice (...):thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani

2xCollinite 915


----------



## Tomas.




----------



## DMS

Washed, clayed, paint cleaner, compounded with a DA, ultimate polish, ultimate wax.


----------



## james_death

abz001 said:


>


Thats Wallpaper....:lol:

Ill get me coat...


----------



## Matt_Nic

Camera phone shot so not as artistic as so many of the pics posted so far. 
This is about a month after a full DA and a thick coat of Dodo Light Fantastic. Car is a 2001 Titan Silver 3 series


----------



## DavidClark

2 layers for Razeglaze 55, i find thin coats work best for me.


----------



## MuZiZZle

Guys can I steal this pics for my beading gallery or not?


----------



## riles

some nice beading pics there im doing a focus rs tomorrow will have to get some piccies up.


----------



## clioLuke

purple haze pro after about a week


----------



## DavidClark

MuZiZZle said:


> Guys can I steal this pics for my beading gallery or not?


you can easy take my one if you want :thumb:


----------



## lucky_paddy

RX8 - that I detailed yesterday, just before the rain arrived.

Turtle Wax Ice - paste.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17916&stc=1&d=1306499561


----------



## Matt_Nic

MuZiZZle said:


> Guys can I steal this pics for my beading gallery or not?


You can have mine if you like from the previous page.


----------



## David Proctor

Meguiar's Ultimate Wax..


----------



## davstt

autoglym HD wax


----------



## james_death

Ariel shot makes them look like there wearing wigs...:lol:

Great shots...:thumb:


----------



## tsi140

Great shots,very good job. I am impressed!


----------



## Howie

Meguiar's Ultimate Wax:


----------



## Windlepoons

After a light rain just now, keep fighting the urge to go and see how its doing... I need help


----------



## si_mon

ag hd wax
















cg blacklight


----------



## Matt_Nic

davstt said:


> autoglym HD wax


Did you chuck a bucket of water out of the window on them to get some photo's of the beading lol?


----------



## fabiano

Mirror Glaze #16


----------



## davstt

Matt_Nic said:


> Did you chuck a bucket of water out of the window on them to get some photo's of the beading lol?


:lol::lol: no mate morning after i waxed them had a downpour went out at 7 in morning to take them shots neighbours and family think i have lost the plot LOL


----------



## Gio

206 with Natty's  blue


----------



## Solberg_

Duragloss 105 & 111 and Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish. 1 day after the job.









Autoglym HD Wax after 2 weeks









Autoglym HD Wax after 3 months


----------



## Giobart

Meguair's Mirror Glaze M16


----------



## TheSaint

Hi everyone,

I will try to impress you with some pictures and beading obtained with G1 from GTechniq


----------



## prolfe

Here's some Colly 476 sitting proudly on a Candy White Octy:


----------



## Leemack

Beading loveliness


----------



## bero1306

Very nice photography mate.


----------



## prolfe

bero1306 said:


> Very nice photography mate.


Thank you.

iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveineson

Boothy said:


> Awesome.


You could sell this picture as an advert for pomegranates :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carshine

Meguiar's #16 stuck to my BMW :


----------



## griff-91

Dodo Juice's 'Supernatural' on my 106 Quiksilver:


----------



## gally

Some nice Lusso oro. What a lovely wax. It's so oily! Love it...




























Looked better in the flesh actually! iPhone didn't capture it so well.

A definite recommendation


----------



## Boothy

gally said:


> Some nice Lusso oro. What a lovely wax. It's so oily! Love it


How do you find it for longevity? I stopped using It because I found it so poor which was a real shame as it looked the shizzle.


----------



## gally

I imagine it's a summer wax but it was only applied yesterday. I still have Celeste from 6 weeks ago down the passenger side and bonnet so we'll see how it holds up.

Probably strip it back in a month and get 2 layers of CD on it again. Wanting some Prima amigo to try anyway.


----------



## Ph1L

Couple of shots of Dodo BV Pro, freshly applied just before it rained.



















Wife thinks i'm crazy :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Taken first thing this morning... wax used was 2 layers of DJ Hard Candy

Bootlid of my A4









Bonnet of my A4


----------



## froggy36

Dodo orange crush on my astra coupe


----------



## DMS

Meguiars ultimate polish and wax on the back of the roof


----------



## Porta




----------



## Sti_Brumby

My latest detail 20hrs worth.. But well worth it.
Wolf's Seal & Shine With Body Wrap.


----------



## [email protected]

Wearing AS wax


----------



## MKDK

Quick snapshot with my old Nokia 5230 ( :wall

Single layer of Colly 476s:


----------



## lukiep

Single layer of AG HD wax.


----------



## SteveyG

There's a lot of Collinite and AG HD wax users in this thread! Great photos everyone, some of these are spectacular!!


----------



## Gio

CG 5050 over PB Black Hole








Natty's Blue over BH


----------



## tenyearsafter

My 2 cars, both Colli 476 over AG SRP


----------



## JenJen

taken on my iphone4 so not amazing... but on the A4 using DJ hard candy


----------



## Laurie.J.M

This is Dodo Supernatural on the bonnet of my Corsa


----------



## Keza

fiat brava vs megs #16


----------



## w3lshboyo

2 month old AG HD WAX


----------



## si hoc

my a4 wearing ag hd


----------



## SkyBuMp

Lime Prime used with a 2 layers of SN Hybrid:


----------



## bazz

great beading shots gents


----------



## tsoprano

Quickly tested some The Detail Shoppe Wet Glaze 2.0


----------



## w3lshboyo




----------



## Ryan Hughes

My corsa at a rainy PVS earlier this year
It got a layer of mer hybrd wax, i got a free sample, it says 6 month protection.


----------



## Carshine

CG Black Light 2 layers
CG 50/50 wax


----------



## Soul Hudson

Just visited my local jet wash. Just a mid week spray to clear the thick off. No brush of course. Couple of months after Werkstat acrylic sealent was applied. Non to shabby but hoped for a bit tighter/larger droplets.

































Apologies for pic quantity and quality. using my iphone again.
Cheers


----------



## Soul Hudson

Aboslute filth you posted there Zedf. Ouft!


----------



## IanG

when these were taken there was only 1 layer of Autofinesse Spirit applied now got a second layer applied.


----------



## PABLO1977

A couple from recently. One coat of the new (underrated) G3 Super Resin Wax.:thumb:

























Beading and reflection in one.


----------



## ax_mad

the Astra 
bonnet with DoDo Juice Orange Crush










roof done with DoDo Juice Banana Armour










hope you like


----------



## Jacktdi

^^Megs #16^^


----------



## Titus A Duxass

*My first beading*

Just been out in the rain to take a photo.
My VW camper with SRP + 2 EGP + A1 Speed Wax Plus.










Taken with an el cheapo Lidl digi kamera.


----------



## Carshine

Rain poured down today so I went out shortly after it stopped for some beading pics! 
Not the best quality, as they're taken with my iPhone 4:

This is my hood the day after I tested some CG Synthetic QD:










Roof with CG 50/50 wax:










Hood treated with Natty's Blue and Megs UQD:










Natty's Blue:


----------



## Anzafin

A month old Meguiar's NXT2 (first and last time I use this) and a week old Aquartz Reload on top.










- Antti -


----------



## kempe

Here is one from me :argie:


----------



## Jordan

is that a DB9?


----------



## kempe

Jordan said:


> is that a DB9?


Yes it is :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

purple haze


----------



## bidondus

3M Perfect-it Show Car Paste Wax with VP Zelos Fortifier to help buffing.


----------



## Evomike

Rubbish iphone pics but..........

*EGP*










*2 month old AG HD topped up with Megs UQW*


----------



## stafford

Turtle Wax deep shine


----------



## meraredgti

82k t plate nissan almera gti - flame red

diamond brite pre glaze, Clearkote RMG & AG HD wax *x1 layer each










david


----------



## Jamie_M




----------



## uruk hai

Thought I would add another post and bump the thread back up at the same time !

This is my Focus with a very thin coat of Supernatural Hybrid on it, very pleased with this product :thumb:


----------



## hally11092

Nattys Blue wax two thin layers 

Citreon - 2weeks after applying 
Polo- 9 weeks after applying


----------



## wojtek_pl

Colli 476s 1 day old  (heavy rain)


----------



## Happy

just a couple of layer of purple haze


----------



## OrangePeel

Chemical Guys 50:50...


----------



## Babalu826

Zymol Glasur beading after 2 washes/2 weeks


----------



## nick.s

Dodo Diamond White over AB Cherry Glaze:


----------



## Carshine

Meguiars NXT 2.0


----------



## F. Premens

Lime Prime Lite + Onyx


----------



## ash7jar

^^ Now that is amazing beading p0rn !! ^^ :thumb:


----------



## Carshine

Dodo Juice Double Wax


----------



## Matt_Nic

An extremely thick coat of 476 left to cure for way too long thus being an utter pig to remove. Results were good though. (Machine polished with menz pf and ff, then megs glaze finished off with 476)


----------



## Ninja59

werkstat kit - 30 mins old 









elegance at 4 months old (just before i stripped it back): -


----------



## Owensy

After AG BSC, AG Clay, AG SRP and AG HD Wax


----------



## alfajim

megs 16








fk1000p


----------



## Matt_Nic

Megs 26 Yellow Wax


----------



## PNL337

ok im a bit new to this detailing malarkey. this is about 6 days after waxing,
not a great photo taken with my iphone


----------



## zedf

Matt_Nic said:


> Megs 26 Yellow Wax


That looks good


----------



## zsdom

2 month old Dodo SN


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Thought I'd share this one with you all, this is Zymol creame that has been on the car for nearly 3 months, I've revitalized it with some Megs ultimate quick detailer and sprayed the car with a hose as the picture was set up so I could use it in a college assignment.

The picture has been taken on a 25 year old Nikon SLR camera using black and white ASA400 film, I developed and processed the film myself and then scanned some of the final prints including this one into photoshop so I could make a few small tweaks to the levels and touch out a few marks.


----------



## Happy

my 106 dj light fantasic


----------



## Posambique

Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care


----------



## joe93

2layers of collies 476 = pure pr0n!





































Pictures taken on my phone! Was impressed at the detail in the close up! :O

Really impressed with the stuff aswell though! need to give my sisters + dads car a layer or 2! 

Edit: I love misty mornings now btw!


----------



## Daboy1968

100% Carnauba over Poorboys White Diamond.


----------



## nick.s

I'll add to my previous posts:

Collinite 476s (1 layer) over Jetseal 109:


----------



## umi000

Dodo Juice SNH:


----------



## prolfe

The morning after some EGP had been slapped on.



















iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F. Premens

Onyx after 4 months.




























And C2. :thumb:


----------



## Carshine

Dodo Juice Double Wax topped with Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer.


----------



## Damm Rasmussen

*Zafira with poorboys exp and nattys red*


----------



## Cthrower

A week after a layer of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet


----------



## gm8

AG HD wax about 5 weeks after application


----------



## alfajim

winter prep srp-megs #16


----------



## Ns1980

DDJ SNH - just on the bonnet as a trial. I like it!!


----------



## Soul Hudson

Two coats of tough coat plus some early morning dew. Lovely.


----------



## Carshine

Looks good but cant tell cause of the small pictures...


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## Vision2k1

Petzoldts Premium Wachs



















Wolfgang Fuzsion


----------



## durmz

s2000, ag HD wax


----------



## sonikk

Here's mine. Sorry for the ****ty quality, didn't have proper camera with me. 2 days old FK1000P:










And Dodo Diamond White on kitchen table  :


----------



## steve from wath

permanon car supersine


----------



## Adrian Convery




----------



## cheffi

fresh rainforest rub layer


----------



## Posambique

C'mon LSP? 
please, looks fantastic


----------



## JakeWhite

Some bonnet beading after coat of colli 476 had only been on for 5 mins:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Posambique said:


> C'mon LSP?
> please, looks fantastic


Haha thanks man, sorry the first picture is it sporting Supernatural V2, the roof has Glasur, The wheels have Wolf's Rim shield and the windows have G1


----------



## _karlos

One day old colli 476S


----------



## Michael_McL

Victoria Mayhem Wax. iPhone pic=/


----------



## n_d_fox

Adrian Convery said:


>


Love the carbon weave in that... M3 CSL by any chance ?

This is my most recent beading


DSCF1057 by n_d_fox, on Flickr


DSCF1060 by n_d_fox, on Flickr

3 layers of Zaino Z2 (ZFX'd with Z6 wipe downs in between) these were from overnight rain. Added another 3 layers 3 days later  :thumb:


----------



## Vossman

Autoglym EGP - left this nice pattern: 
I used it on the side glass also.


----------



## LindenH

Overnight rain and damp, autumn mornings have their advantages :thumb:


----------



## Leemack




----------



## Fish

Fish

Edit to add, AG SRP followed by some Britemax Extreme Elements and 1 coat of Colli 845 3 weeks ago. Oh and its dirty.


----------



## JakeWhite

Rx8 wearing Autobrite Obsession:
















:thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez

Concours CC said:


>


I like it


----------



## DSport

wow, this makes me want to go polish my car right now! 

fantastic pics everyone!


----------



## edsel

3 week old DoDo juice Blue velvet, I love this stuff :argie:


----------



## Serapth

Two coats of CG Blacklight under two coats of fk1000p under four coats (i think) of 476


----------



## Adrian Convery

n_d_fox said:


> Love the carbon weave in that... M3 CSL by any chance ?


Yeah it's an individual e92 m3! Good wading from you too :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

Some Auto Finesse desire


----------



## Offset Detailing

Frozen beads with 3 layers of Z2.


----------



## Offset Detailing

6 layers of Z2 on a MK5 Golf.


----------



## scootspanker

nice!


----------



## Carshine

More than 2 layers of wax is just a waste of product, you'll get the same result with 1 or 2 layers..


----------



## Posambique

Serapth said:


> Two coats of CG Blacklight under two coats of fk1000p under four coats (i think) of 476


Supermegahyperoverkill :lol:


----------



## Offset Detailing

Carshine said:


> More than 2 layers of wax is just a waste of product, you'll get the same result with 1 or 2 layers..


True but with Zaino sealants it just gets stronger and stronger IMO.


----------



## North east Car Care

Werkstat Prime Acrylic
Chemical Guys Ez Crème
Chemical Guys Blacklight
Chemical Guys Pete`s 53
Chemical Guys V7
Autobrite Repel on all glass


----------



## Guest

great beading pics


----------



## leachy

One coat of SRP, 2 coats of Collinite 845, 2 of Project 32...


----------



## scotty-boi

3 coats of collies 476s.


----------



## Lupostef

God the urge for an ice cold glass of water after flicking through here :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge

Autobrite Black Magic and CG New Look Trim Gel on '05 Sapphire Black Corsa


----------



## masammut

Great stuff - Got these results using Wolf's Body Wrap on an 11 year old Alfa Romeo 156, which never spent a night in a garage....





































Taken with my Samsung Galaxy SII so excuse the quality please.


----------



## masammut

My BMW E60 with Z8 as LSP



























Again sorry about pic quality - I used my fone.


----------



## Blechdosenbill

After reading this whole epic thread its time to share some pics !









My first waxing attempt ever.... NXT 2.0 
No clay no polish




































SCG Nano Seal topped with Meg #16 few weeks old









No LSP straight after polishing with Prima Swirl













































Zaino 3*Z2 and Z8


















Gtechniq C5 :argie:









Gtechniq C4 on all rubber and plastic trim









Gtechniq C1 on the brake calipers 
8Month old C5 on the wheels


----------



## ClioToby




----------



## JMorty

Albi Clio 197 - AG HD








iPhone pic


----------



## meraredgti

good ol HD hhmmmmm


----------



## Posambique

Zaino Z2 + ZFX
(Topped with Sonüs Carnauba Spritz)


----------



## Posambique

Ultima Trim & Tire Guard (after maybe 2-3months)


----------



## mitrasca

collinite 476s


----------



## Adrian Convery

Epic picture mitrasca!!


----------



## vaughanmc

My Corsa after a quick hit with Megs Carnuba Wax;


----------



## manians

2 layers Megs #26


----------



## DrDax

Beading like ball bearings
Polished with P1 then topped with C1 that's it. 









or a vid -


----------



## Legacy

Collinite 476:


----------



## N2eav




----------



## mrbloke

Permanon platinum applied at 10% 2 and a half weeks ago. Photo taken pre-clean.


----------



## adamvr619

what cameras do you guys use also how do you get close up pics without it being blurry or out of focus


I NEED A GOOD CAMERA


----------



## Dannbodge

adamvr619 said:


> what cameras do you guys use also how do you get close up pics without it being blurry or out of focus
> 
> I NEED A GOOD CAMERA


I use my 8mp phone camera for mine. I also have a dslr though

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## ON3 Z3RO

Autoglym SRP and EGP on my 2008 Vauxhall Corsa D SXI.










Full detailing thread here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248114


----------



## Sparky160

:argieB black hole with a layer of AG HD wax on top today and this is the beading tonight!:argie:


----------



## Lupostef

Legacy said:


> Collinite 476:
> 
> Collinite 476 on E46 M3 - YouTube


Love that shot!!


----------



## horico

More colly 476 on an M3....parked on a kerb...


----------



## Ming

Something different.
Poorboys black hole followed by souverain wax then rain THEN a real cold night.
They look like little tree's.




























Ming the Cold


----------



## Vitch-w

Dodo juice supernatural:


































sorry for bad photos taken on iphone


----------



## Down&Dirty

Some insane beading in here.


----------



## calinsanchez

Vintage of Scholl Concepts (sample not finish version)


----------



## Joech92




----------



## MadPaddy




----------



## 20vKarlos

here is collinite 476s 3-4 weeks after application


----------



## James-SS

Damn, some of these beading shots are badass...

Anyways, here's some FK1000P after a week or 2, bare in mind I probably applied it poorly and it's capable of far more I imagine!


----------



## Scuffler

Carbon black E46 M3 using Zymol Carbon


----------



## Matt_Nic

Quickie in the dark under orange street light on a silver car the other night










(sadly a camera phone and not my proper camera  )


----------



## prolfe

Some Colly :









And some frosty Colly, no beading, just cold.









iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## :: blade ::

My recent bit of beadage using poorboys nattys blue


----------



## Jay_sxi

Corsa c, ultra blue (21b)

LSP ; marqe d'elegance

(poor iPhone camera!)


----------



## Bkjames

Dodo juice rainforest rub, Mk4 VW Golf










Brian


----------



## Bkjames

Dodo juice rainforest rub, Mk4 VW Golf










Brian


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Megs 3step Carnauba wax: Peugeot 306


----------



## :: blade ::

Gretsch go away


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Dammit Iain.....stop stalking me!! 

People want to see my beading!!


----------



## bazz

some lovely beading shots guys:argie:
hopefully giving my car a good going over this week and will get some pics when iv done it and it rains:thumb:


----------



## jake4




----------



## Posambique

jake4

What's the LSP?
Please everybody tell what LSP you're using so I don't have to ask every time.


----------



## southwest10

Looks like RG-55


----------



## jake4

Posambique said:


> jake4
> 
> What's the LSP?
> Please everybody tell what LSP you're using so I don't have to ask every time.


CG blitz and. AG hd wax


----------



## Alzak

one picture from few weeks ago


----------



## Jai

After getting winter out the way, managed to get a detail done. This is with AG HD wax










The next is on freshly applied G1, on the windscreen.


















My favourite:


----------



## Down&Dirty

One layer of SONAX Premium Carnauba, needs a proper wax and polish when i get time


----------



## Fish

Colli 845 applied approx. 3 months ago. Doesn't look like its held that well on the roof, but has on the bonnet.

Roof









Bonnet









Fish


----------



## phantomx0_1

AG HD wax during persitant heavy rain! Am I mental to go out in the pissing rain to take photos of beading, I reakon my neighbours think I am!!


----------



## Rigbyy

Another coat put on today.


----------



## Ratchet

Jai said:


> After getting winter out the way, managed to get a detail done. This is with AG HD wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is on freshly applied G1, on the windscreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite:


How many layers of the AG HD have you put on?


----------



## Ric

Mine doesn't get wet


----------



## Scrogz

Poorboys clay wax


----------



## cassy

Has anyone got some pics of Bouncers? Im thinking about trying some after reading the wax test Lupostef posted up and would love to see some more pictures of the beading


----------



## Ravinder

Looks quite cool but I'd rather have no rain on my car at all!


----------



## Posambique

Bouncer's #22 from the topic: Homemade Wax - Pics & Video
More pics in the topic (on page 39)



Posambique said:


> Sorry, one more pic I almost forgot
> 
> This one is actually my favourite:


----------



## phil_GT

See below My Beadings.........

Collinite 476 over AG SRP

within 5 minutes of finishing...... Typical Eh???????










that night


----------



## Juicy Jen

CG Black light and CG lava...


----------



## North east Car Care

Loving that Jen, need more pics of the green goblin


----------



## Juicy Jen

I took more on sat night but they came out blurry


----------



## Jai

Ratchet said:


> How many layers of the AG HD have you put on?


Just the one


----------



## **caz**

Came out to my car after work n couldn't believe the size of the beads on my car!! Lol


----------



## twink

1 week old turtle wax extreme nano tech wax (ran out of AG)

roof









bonnet


----------



## WD Pro

A few from me :



















WD


----------



## fulcrumer

http://photoshack.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=11262&pid=6862#top_display_media

Any good?

Spirit


----------



## N2eav

Silly question is small beading better than big beading


----------



## avit88

Golf with ag egp after srp


----------



## WD Pro

N2eav said:


> Silly question is small beading better than big beading


I think they looks cooler  but each to their own :thumb:

I think small beads = a nicer surface, as soon as they get big they roll off leaving room for more smaller ones 

When I wax they are small and tight, as it wears they get larger and flatter with less defined edges. I defo prefer small and tight ... :doublesho

WD


----------



## Sti_Brumby

WD Pro said:


> . I defo prefer small and tight ... :doublesho
> 
> WD


AMEN lol


----------



## Boothy

Gtechniq T1..... Not on a car though!


----------



## djbarren

I used this today







and here is how it performs when wet (small and tight)









This wax will be staying.


----------



## Guest

had some harly wax applied to my car at a recent meet,i was very impressed by it!


----------



## Bmpaul

Nice pics. I had a go at doing a detail on my e38 BMW 7 series using SRP then simonitz wax and woke up to this beading on the car

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ipj5sv


----------



## Darlo

My car this morning....


----------



## joelee

here is mine this morning


----------



## Westy313

*Beading From Collinite 476*








:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B

This was taken 2 weeks after they were applied.

Using SRP then Acryllic JETT.


----------



## jamieblackford

Beading on my fiesta with HD wax


----------



## ChrisST

jamieblackford said:


> Beading on my fiesta with HD wax


Fantastic beading :thumb:


----------



## B005TED-G

After a light shower. Car is wearing 1 coat of blackfire midnight sun.


----------



## AaronGTi

Zaino Z2 & Z8

Maxolen #95 Perfect Pearl on the glass


----------



## [email protected]

Dodo Juice Supernatural hybrid on the paint and Concours Car Care Rain go away Glass Sealant on the glass


----------



## Bmpaul

Cleaned mine the other day using AG shampoo, megs clay, SRP and simoniz wax


----------



## simonpj145

This was Zymol Jaguar Glaze, reflecting the metallic flecks on my XF in the beads.


----------



## **caz**

Now beading with nattys paste wax blue


----------



## ashk

Pic of my old car


----------



## buck-egit

This is Gtechniq C2 in action in Spain last year. I cant wait too try EXO. I think I got the surface temp over 20 deg...lol


----------



## shine247

Just this morning after a wash yesterday, still wearing Megs Tech wax over WG2. Thought it showed reflectivity as well as beading.


----------



## TheTard

Heres mine =]


----------



## Scrim-1-

**caz** said:


> Came out to my car after work n couldn't believe the size of the beads on my car!! Lol


There not beads, there puddles


----------



## Modifier

TheTard said:


> Heres mine =]


What's the lsp ?


----------



## The_Bouncer




----------



## ShaunButton

ashk said:


> Pic of my old car


Wish my car was beading like this ..Amazing!!:buffer:


----------



## TheTard

Modifier said:


> What's the lsp ?


Autoglym HD Wax :thumb:


----------



## markbob917

how many coats?


----------



## TheTard

just the one coat mate, it was fresh wax when that pic was taken though, it rained the same night as waxing =[


----------



## MPaul

This was month old Meguiars Gold Class last winter


----------



## themainlegend

These pics were taken after 1 layer of Wolfs Body Wrap!!


















































Hope you like!!


----------



## Hercs74

My Baby after being washed with Mequires Gold Class... 8 weeks ago the car had FK1000p applied followed by 2 coats of Collinite 476s. Its had nothing added since.


----------



## DNZ 21

EP3 Type R with Gtechniq EXO


----------



## insanejim69

Farcela G3 Super Gloss Wax ........... pic taken at 1.30am










James


----------



## gibbo555

Mine with 2 layers Raceglaze 42


----------



## horned yo

My bro's black label and Supernatural wax and just one of my many waxes shot with R222.

Black Label is just sooooooo good :doublesho


----------



## Almi

Hi.

1 day old 1layer of Pete's 53'.


----------



## wojtek_pl

Fresh layer of AG HD Wax, never fail to impress​


----------



## twitchDC5

This morning single coat of CG Wet Mirror Finish.


IMG_0895 by watkins-enterprises, on Flickr


IMG_0897 by watkins-enterprises, on Flickr


IMG_0896 by watkins-enterprises, on Flickr


----------



## Fish

Almost two month old Bouncers.










Fish


----------



## Bristle Hound

My offering 

It had stopped raining about an hour before I took these piccys :thumb:




























From this detail - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128 - my first! :buffer:


----------



## Valverjunky

I hope these meet standards on here. One coat of af tough coat.


----------



## Sabian

Cquartz & Reload


----------



## Rigbyy

Mine with 2 week old CG XXX, also pretty dirty under there.








Mums car with 6 week old CG XXX, also after a wash at the dealer.


----------



## SteveyG

My Mondeo wearing Wolf's Body Wrap, windows coated with Gtechniq G1, and alloys with Wolf's Rim Shield


----------



## bidondus

Autobrite Addiction :argie:


----------



## Dtfrith

Mine with diamond whte topped up with red mist a week later


----------



## Leemack




----------



## Chrissyronald

Full detail and Collonite 476 applied over a month ago. Quick pick from this morning when i left for work! Not as good as some but i like it :thumb:


----------



## Coopertim

Darlo said:


> My car this morning....


Since when did minis come with an optional pebble roof  awesome stuff


----------



## fatdazza

Put a layer of Swissvax Shield on the Merc yesterday, and just popped out to take some pics as it's raining. Though I'd share them with you :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

Few of brothers zafira gsi


----------



## buzzman

Just took some pics in the rain and thought i would post them





































Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Londoner

Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax over a coating of AG SRP..










Sorry i didn't manage to get a wide shot of the whole car!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

My Mums Mini Cooper with a coat of Wolf's New Moon.

Just started raining.









After a bit more rain.


----------



## Hercs74

I took this at 11 pm last night...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mafoo

Uniform beads on my Z4










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miha

Wolfs new moon on project 32...


----------



## LittleMissTracy

After my first attempt of detailing, Micro Prime and Harly Waxed both had poundland rain off on too. BF Beige Silver Civic


CivicBeedDetailedCars 031 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


CivicBeedDetailedCars 035 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

And my Albartho, White Abarth 500 White Diamond and Harly waxed


AlbarthoBeedDetailedCars 028 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


AlbarthoBeedDetailedCars 025 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

And after 4 days Civic


Beeding2 001 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Albartho


Beeding2 002 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Only took these 2, I was getting soaked


----------



## themk2

Just a bit of fresh material for you all lol.

C1.5... been on for almost a month.


----------



## Godderz23

C 1.5, 2 weeks old.


----------



## Brooklands

Megs Ultimate Quik wax and Ultimate QD combo!


----------



## Sapphire

My van wearing 2 month old AS wax..


----------



## stuartgbarrie

598878_10151816740395632_641233375_n by stuartgbarrie,

Natty's Blue after a few weeks


----------



## TTS-Dave

Few layers of Zymol Glasur wax on the TTS.....

Don't you just love it when it rains just after you cleaned the car.... 

Must admit found it great to look at bonnet when driving along and its raining the water just forms little balls and rolls off - looks great at 70mph....


----------



## Brooklands

TTS-Dave said:


> [
> 
> Must admit found it great to look at bonnet when driving along and its raining the water just forms little balls and rolls off - looks great at 70mph....


Mine is the same. I drove to work (20 miles away on mainly dual carriageway) and there was still some beads on the bonnet!


----------



## WD Pro

That's no good, at 70mph it should have been dry ... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Brooklands said:


> Mine is the same. I drove to work (20 miles away on mainly dual carriageway) and there was still some beads on the bonnet!





WD Pro said:


> That's no good, at 70mph it should have been dry ... :lol: :thumb:


My beads disappear at about 30 :argie: (C1.5)

Get some G1 on your windscreen, then you can admire the beading p*rn whilst driving! :thumb:


----------



## davstt

at 5 o"clock this morning


----------



## M3simon

davstt said:


> at 5 o"clock this morning


That looks great. What product is it???


----------



## davstt

black hole followed by autoglym hd wax and finished off with dodo juice blue velvet :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Gsri-Dan

1 layer of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro!


----------



## waxy

1 layer of BH Hydra Wax,2 weeks old,washed,dried,then rained on


----------



## Fac

The evening dew


----------



## Fac

davstt said:


> at 5 o"clock this morning


I like your view in the morning Dave. Nice work.
I get similar except we're on a very slight incline and everything rolls to the left.


----------



## waxy

jamieblackford said:


> Beading on my fiesta with HD wax


Nice


----------



## Fatih

My car


----------



## Riv

Some of mine today



















Almost 2 week old Dodo Juice supernatural wax


----------



## carl robson

two of mine today 
:newbie:


----------



## sohail99

Applied dodo light fantastic after washing my brother's car with ONR!

After about an hour it started raining a lil'














































After the rain stopped, I blot dried the panels with a microfiber towel and finished with optimum car wax!

The shine was amazing! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear

Auto finesse temptation, one coat. No prep either.


----------



## gm8

HD wax , topped with cg v7


----------



## Pookini




----------



## JMorty

Wolf's Body Wrap








Zymol Glasur


----------



## msb

Couple of CCC's Fury wax over Liquidshield


----------



## fubu.05

used a product called blue wax


----------



## themk2

I came outside this morning to find this amazep0rn waiting for me!...

Angel Wax - after a month and a half









Gtechniq C1.5 - after almost 3 months :thumb:


----------



## gatman

Gave the car a quick top up after work, just a quick wash with NXT shampoo, some SRP then EGP which i love although only got to give it one coat.

Came home from work the next day on the bike after a light shower so took a pic 



















Thanks for looking


----------



## lmorris




----------



## MA3RC

Gave the car a good detail earlier today 

It then rained later on (Nothing new for the UK) but it did make for some pretty epic beads, I only had my iPhone to hand though so not the best quality pics:


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

Zymol Glasur 


IMG_3993 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


----------



## digitaluk

just thought i would add a few pics, sorry for bad quality. The car is wearing a 2 week old coat of bouncers 22 and 1 week old coat of dodo red mist tropical:


----------



## TeaTimer

With Max-Protect


----------



## DJ X-Ray

digitaluk said:


> just thought i would add a few pics, sorry for bad quality. The car is wearing a 2 week old coat of bouncers 22 and 1 week old coat of dodo red mist tropical:


Nice beads on the bonnet.


----------



## tonyy

Here is beading of two coat of Victoria concours wax..


----------



## B0DSKI

2003 Nissan Micra with Zymol Glasur layered over Dodo Supernatural


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Fresh FK1000P


----------



## waxy

AutoBright Fusion


----------



## waxy

Zaino CS


----------



## kxlylmz

collinite 476s


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Fresh W'sC HB on my washbasin


----------



## beetie0

collinite 476s


----------



## Alfa GTV

A fresh coat of Vics concours :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Power seal topped with 2x coats of megs #16

Best combo I've used yet


----------



## Junior Bear

And a video to go with it!


----------



## zsdom

A few month old Z2 on my Fiesta


----------



## Chris0211

Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## mjn




----------



## GAZLOZ

Tough Coat


----------



## TarkMalbot

Glacier White but taken at night under a light. P21S Wax:


----------



## Barny

Tough coat and finale on the Merc








Maguires 3 step system on my van


----------



## David Proctor

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...43814734.52490.193358370693178&type=1&theater


----------



## sparkey32

2 of Blacklight, 2 of Petes 53


----------



## bruce92

nice beadings guys a very satisfying feeling to watch them roll.
but has any one ever gone to there wet car opened the door lent in side to get something, and had one bead join another and then another to create a mini water avalanche that gathers enough speed to get over the lip on the side of the roof and on to your unsuspecting back


----------



## LukeWS

Microbeading!  as I've decided to call it


----------



## B0DSKI

FK1000P


----------



## Willows-dad

bruce92 said:


> nice beadings guys a very satisfying feeling to watch them roll.
> but has any one ever gone to there wet car opened the door lent in side to get something, and had one bead join another and then another to create a mini water avalanche that gathers enough speed to get over the lip on the side of the roof and on to your unsuspecting back


The A3 has no lip and often results in a cold shower when you open the drivers window. Not fun!


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm thinking of buying some wind deflectors to stop this happening!


----------



## whiteboy

Bit of Sonus Acrylic Glanz followed by Pete's 53 on my Samsung..... Ok so I was bored and wanted to join in


----------



## Willows-dad

Here's a couple of mine. Clearkote red moose glaze, followed by 2 x vics concours red.


----------



## R o b

Autoglym HD Wax, 1 week old:


----------



## Fabla

Collinite 915..


----------



## Hazzard

Impressive lads. Very impressive. Time for me to get shopping


----------



## Nally

Any fk1000p on here yet ?


----------



## Jammy J

Nally said:


> Any fk1000p on here yet ?


Have you got FK1000P on your car Nally? If so, how are you finding it on your Black Audi?


----------



## TopSport+

5 days shield:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PA Husaria:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

1 day titanium:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nally

Jammy J said:


> Have you got FK1000P on your car Nally? If so, how are you finding it on your Black Audi?


I've used jetseal and fk on my audi but I find the fk the best to work with the jetseal lasts longer IMO but I would sooner apply fk it dose slightly darken the paint and will fill minor imperfections.

Used of gf's black mini too its defo worth buying even if you get a small one for wheels.


----------



## Jammy J

Cheers dude! :thumb: Picking up my brand new black Audi.. at the weekend so im just trying to decide on what products to buy as its a totally new colour to me.

Decisions! decisions!


----------



## Fiesta-125

Ford Panther Black Fiesta. AG SRP followed by AG HD Wax.


----------



## Thrill

Just before I washed, has Zaino Z8 as a LSP.


----------



## Scrogz

My winter protection on the roof..


----------



## Rayner

Beading on roof and tiger strips
Few days old 1 coat of ultra 1000p


----------



## Junior Bear

Fk1000p

First time I've used it. No where near as hard to apply or remove as I thought it would be


----------



## JwilliamsM

Dodo juice banana armour


----------



## DJ X-Ray

rayner said:


> Beading on roof and tiger strips
> Few days old 1 coat of ultra 1000p


Very nice rayner,looks good mate


----------



## THE_GOOCH

g3 super gloss wax















Sent Using My Thumb On My Iphone Like A Big Boy


----------



## Xivo

VW Passat Blue Graphite Pearl. AG SRP followed by AG Extra Gloss Protection.


----------



## mkviken




----------



## Conqug

Girlfriends F20 with a coat of colli 476

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## absolute

Megs ultimate


----------



## Natalie




----------



## xJay1337

My special sauce.


----------



## andys320

Here's mine this morning!


----------



## VenomUK

Fresh painted evo bumper sealed and waxed.


----------



## danwel

Was doing some testing on my daily and did half the roof which beaded very well but the other half had no water at all on it? Surely no water is better than heading?


----------



## CosmicPag

Those Swissvax treated cars have amazing beading!


----------



## alfajim

finish kare pink wax








megs #16


----------



## -Kev-

guess..


----------



## Dingo2002

I'll add my favs into here as well.

My fiances Tigra after a full machine polish and application of EGP


----------



## Trip tdi

Been observing the beading on here, all are :argie:


----------



## S3kel




----------



## StephGTi

Gtechniq's c1.5









Werkstat acrylic jett (1 coat)


----------



## astonhold

Collinite 476S winter protection applied last week on BMW M3


----------



## dickyt

*Frozen Zaino Beading*

This is the Frozen Beading on my Wife's Mini, 4 weeks after a light correction detail with Zaino. It looked amazing with all the Ice crystals standing up inbetween all the frozen beads.


----------



## WhenIwake

Beady goodness! Freshly applied 2nd coat of FK1000p on the Corsa, when the rain came!

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## astonhold

dickyt said:


> This is the Frozen Beading on my Wife's Mini, 4 weeks after a light correction detail with Zaino. It looked amazing with all the Ice crystals standing up inbetween all the frozen beads.


IMG1602 looks the nuts!


----------



## dickyt

astonhold said:


> IMG1602 looks the nuts!


I know - brings a whole new section to this thread. Everyone get out there on a frosty morning & get snapping for the best Frozen Beading Porn!

It looked liked a furry ice blanket with thousands of ice crystals all standing up individually, even some of the frozen beads had punk style ice Mohicans on top of them :doublesho


----------



## TarkMalbot

Just wet from condensation after a layer of Supernatural wax:


----------



## w3lshboyo

1 day old Dodo Juice - Light Fantastic , 2 layers


----------



## mkviken




----------



## Tank

One day old collinite 845










And a frost shot crazy


----------



## giveus-alook

Sandmo said:


> One month old SV BOS


That looks like a back (skin )of some spikey lizard, and you,ve put it on the boot of the car :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

love this SV Bos


----------



## TarkMalbot

BMW 740D M Sport:










Dodo Juice Supernatural wax.


----------



## Joel.

2 week or so old P21s 100%.


----------



## Scrabble

3 week old AG HD wax on polycarbonate Smart Fortwo roof...


----------



## Terryd367

3 week old Dodo Juice orange crush

























2 week old swissvax Shield


----------



## Ns1980

AF Power Seal


----------



## sxi tez

Autosmart WAX


----------



## Daffyplum

Got back to the GF's car last night after a meal and took this pic. She thinks I am stark raving mad!!


----------



## Joel.

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid.


----------



## DrDax

Fine and large beading



























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Browser

ValetPro Classic Gloss Protection today on my bonnet!


----------



## atrose81

Chemical Guys XXX Paste wax on a 1996 Ford Fiesta bonnet after two weeks.


----------



## JwilliamsM

1 coat of fk1000p, will apply more soon when its dry


----------



## neenaw

2012 Roadster MCS, layer up with Hard Candy and a bit of Blue Velvet then finished with SNH....










Parked on a slight hill and it was just running off.....










And my 21 year old pajero......


----------



## Joel.

SNH


----------



## Big Buffer

Crystal rock


----------



## dazzlew

Collinite - last bit used today!


----------



## rodders

Some beading:




























Two coats of tough coat and one coat Spirit.


----------



## absolute

Really close grouping


----------



## JoeB




----------



## Junior Bear

Video for ya

Scrubbed with AG cabriolet cleaner, then protected with gtechniq fabric protectant


----------



## thefettler

Quick one of my roof, and crummy phone pic but you get the idea


----------



## JamesCotton

Blue Velvet


----------



## octobersown

Beading after 3 stage machine polish, jet seal 109 and ag srp...


----------



## Renegade

2 coats of hd wax

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## TopSport+

octobersown said:


> Beading after 3 stage machine polish, jet seal 109 and ag srp...


perfect:thumb:


----------



## durmz

Powerseal


----------



## tontsy

Frozen, 1 coat of FK1000p, (2 weeks old)










not frozen.










FK has never really beaded amazingly in my opinion, but its durability certainly out weighs that.


----------



## Junior Bear

I think that beading is beautiful, fk always impresses me


----------



## Renegade

AG srp + 2 x egp










sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## veki

ag hd.



and after rain..


----------



## Coopertim

Petes 53 coming up nicely after long overdue washes


----------



## Coopertim

willwad82 said:


> Crystal rock


Stunning mate


----------



## iPlod999

AF Tough Coat and 2 layers of Dodo Juice Purple Haze.


----------



## Renegade

Nice! 

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Coopertim

Petes 53 a month in after getting back from work
















My paint is actually pepper white but looks midnight black there


----------



## Coopertim

Decent frost this morning, not as good as that guys hoarhair or whatever it was frost on his spoiler though


----------



## BrummyPete

My frozen beading yesterday morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopSport+

Coopertim said:


> Decent frost this morning, not as good as that guys hoarhair or whatever it was frost on his spoiler though


:argie:


----------



## Boothy

Menz Powerlock:


----------



## Fuzzybrush

​Looks like a far off galaxy but its my C5 bonnet, taken at night with an iphone5. Polished with Chemical Guys XXX.


----------



## blenki

FK1000p after a little downpour


----------



## Renegade

ADS 2K coating









sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Junior Bear

Jaguar E-Type vs. Zymol Concours


----------



## Mr479

Zafira with megs yellow paste wax...first coat of wax in three years!!


----------



## ben101

What do you think to this beading?


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2

Big beads 335d early morning rain !


----------



## Renegade

ben101 said:


> What do you think to this beading?


Very nice:thumbup:

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Coopertim

ben101 said:


> What do you think to this beading?


Epic, what car and product?


----------



## ben101

Its the spoiler of my Astra SRI and i polished it with AG Deepshine and then applied a layer of collinite wax


----------



## astonhold

Another warm morning in England #beading #frost #frozen by astonhold, on Flickr


----------



## Joech92

_Swissvax Samurai_


----------



## TopSport+

Samurai:thumb:


----------



## Ysidfa

3 day old Collinite 915 on a 15 year old Micra  







Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renegade

Nice! 

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Ns1980

It rained this afternoon so I grabbed a few beading pics. This was one of my favourites:


----------



## Scrim-1-

What Lsp nick?


----------



## skorpios

Stunning beading pics as usual Nick! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Scrim-1- said:


> What Lsp nick?


That's from Auto Finesse Desire :thumb:


----------



## CSMatt

CarPro Reload


----------



## NHke

Ns1980 said:


> That's from Auto Finesse Desire :thumb:


Nice! I'm getting a little dizzy from your pic!


----------



## Ns1980

More Auto Finesse Desire in the rain.


----------



## Squarepusher

Took a couple of mine this morning after some rain over night...

LSP: Auto Finesse - Passion

Was surprised how well it is still beading....


----------



## TopSport+

Passion:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

How do some peoples cars bead with thousands of little beads of water, but some like mine bead with huge bits of water?


----------



## Ysidfa

G-Technic smart Glass G1 on skydome







Collinite 915 








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danwel

Carspunk









Bullet polish hi shine sealant


----------



## JwilliamsM

Autoglym EGP


----------



## Wheelzntoys




----------



## jenks

Wheelzntoys said:


>


Stunning, just stunning:thumb:

What product, car, colour?


----------



## ScottyLaff

AF tough coat beading :thumb:


----------



## LeeJSA

Collinite 915


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

dodo supernatural hybrid on a iceberg clio 172

and the same car with collinite 915


----------



## stonejedi

Zymol Glasur beading.SJ.


----------



## JMorty

stonejedi said:


> Zymol Glasur beading.SJ.


I do love glasure! <3


----------



## stonejedi

one wax im never witout in my collection.SJ.


----------



## JMorty

Same here now! :thumb:


----------



## danwel




----------



## piston_warrior




----------



## NickH67

Week old poorboys nattys red after a bit of a downpour.


----------



## rodders

Race Glaze Black Label:

Gisteren de mondeo gewassen, rondje dodo juice micro prime gedaan en daarna als wax getopt met Race Glaze Black Label, zo staat hij er nu nog bij, snel tijd maken om de zomervelgen er terug onder te steken.


----------



## TW15T3D

Got this after my first half detail. SF, wash & finished with AG SRP.


----------



## floydlloyd

Just a few shots of my coupe from this morning. This is her dry.


----------



## CGRD

Svisswax Shield on my cousins fiesta, minutes after I had finished a full detail!!


----------



## Sheep

1 week old AG HD, before and after wash shots.


DSC_1080 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_1088 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_1104 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_1111 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_1118 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## TurboAD

Here is a few I took today on my phone


----------



## sevenfourate

Dodo Juice Orange Crush beading as i walked out to work one morning.

Car hadn't been cleaned for days, and you can see the dirt, but that just adds character.....


----------



## profoundoblu

Carpro dlux on the wing mirror!


----------



## mikey_1991

First thing this morning after dodo micro prime supernatural and blue velvet pro 1 coat.


----------



## Ns1980

Some beading from my M&K bespoke wax:


----------



## sevenfourate

Ns1980 said:


> Some beading from my M&K bespoke wax[/URL]:


THAT is simply stunning !

You sure you've not glued them droplets in place so uniformly ?


----------



## Ns1980

sevenfourate said:


> THAT is simply stunning !
> 
> You sure you've not glued them droplets in place so uniformly ?


Haha nope - it's simply....rain!


----------



## iPlod999

Just about to give the Pug the once over.

A quicker PW rinse and Purple Haze still doing its bit.


----------



## JMorty

Ns1980 said:


> Some beading from my M&K bespoke wax:


As said before, this looks mocked up it's so perfect.



iPlod999 said:


> Just about to give the Pug the once over.
> 
> A quicker PW rinse and Purple Haze still doing its bit.


Love purple haze on black, nice!


----------



## Ns1980

JMDetailing said:


> As said before, this looks mocked up it's so perfect.


That isn't the case (can mail you the originals if you're in doubt) :thumb:


----------



## lewylinto

Here's some from using the g3 super gloss wax, haven't got any using the kleen freaks yet due to the weather actually being decent for once!


----------



## JMorty

Oh no, sorry bud I meant that to come out as a complement! It looks soo good it's perfect mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Think this was my M&K wax too:


----------



## Blackroc

Supernatural Hybrid










R222










AGHD


----------



## stuupnorth

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stuupnorth




----------



## bmerritt87

Poorboys Nattys Blue paste applied by DA


----------



## Ramigojag

Mixtures of orange crush and EGP


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bonnet of my DS3 wearing Permanon Aircraft and Dodo SNH:



Roof of my DS3 wearing same as bonnet:


----------



## D.Taylor R26

beading after after 2 coats of ********** wax ******** glaze










EDIT

for some reason the name of this wax is swearing?!


----------



## TopSport+

:argie:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Another one of my DS3 roof:


----------



## mikey_1991

Washed car and went over with quick detailer (megs ultimate) this morning. Two week old dodo blue velvet pro also on there. Then it started hammering down with rain. Here's some pics.


----------



## zachtdi

z2 follwed by sonax detailer


----------



## percymon

It always rains when I've waxed the car so here's one from yesterday evening !


----------



## Ryanjdover

Colly 476


----------



## CGRD

percymon said:


> It always rains when I've waxed the car so here's one from yesterday evening !


Awesome photo !!!


----------



## GH1

*Beading p0rn*

My wife thinks this is sad


----------



## Benn

6 months old Meg's mirror glaze (16) car is dirty in the pics.


----------



## JwilliamsM

Fk1000p


----------



## Ysidfa

Week old Werkstat Acrylic Jett


----------



## will-i-a-m

Sonax QD (1 week old)


----------



## HAVEN40

Cquatz and topped off with Reload (fantastic stuff)



There's a shark in the water


----------



## fatttty

AF Tough Coat followed by AF Illusion


----------



## Beanman

Ignore the swirls, I'll tackle them tomorrow.


----------



## Junior Bear

Anybody considering the sonax brilliant shine quick detailer....

Just do it.

Easiest thing in the world to use. Spray on, spread, buff off.

INSANE beading. Like nothing I've ever seen. If it lives up to its durability claims then it is the best thing I've ever used in detailing

Some pics and a video


































































Video:


----------



## Mi16chris

Dodo sn


----------



## JMorty

Zymől Glasur less than a day old.


----------



## bmerritt87

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## carl robson




----------



## astonhold

Spent nine hours last weekend polishing my car, only for it to pour down when I drove back up to my flat! Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax for the LSP and a few bug splats for good measure


----------



## JwilliamsM

astonhold said:


>


is that velvet blue? looks stunning what ever it is!


----------



## astonhold

Thank you, it's Interlagos Blue


----------



## JMorty

Bit different... snow beads


----------



## astonhold

Like it!


----------



## Joech92

_Zymol Titanium_


----------



## Gadgetpuk

My first post hope these are good enough

















Opal white GT with type 1 matt stripe.


----------



## gazzi123

White Focus - PB white diamond and Dodo Light fantastic


----------



## Keith_sir




----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Keith_sir

And here's an Astra I did last year.


----------



## gibbo555

3 coats AF desire, this was a trial panel so had raceglaze clearmist QD on it, Orchard auto care Speed Wax and Orchard Auto care perfection a real mish mash!


----------



## Mumbles

A bit of Gtechniq beading. C2v2 on the roof (first pic) and Exov1 on the bonnet (second pic).





Chris


----------



## SystemClenz

Cquartz Finest & DLUX :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77

Swissvax Crystal Rock...


----------



## R14CKE

Autobrite the abyss after about 1month n just after a 300mile from home to Wales


----------



## Dazz

Autosmart WAX


----------



## AKA Pabs

3 coats of collinite 476's


----------



## Luke_Coupe

One coat of jetseal 109 followed by a layer of zanio z8.


----------



## moono16v

2 x layers of finishKare 1000p.


----------



## AaronGTi




----------



## GrantB5




----------



## Crash

Golf R32 in DPB finished with DoDo SNH


----------



## farley2708

AB 'abyss' on the wifes' mini


----------



## ian68

Early morning beading :thumbup:


----------



## Sheep

AG HD (3 layers).


----------



## JakeVW

3 month old Kleen Freaks wax only 1 layer and the car hadn't been washed for atleast a week.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr


----------



## redmen78

Dodo orange crush


----------



## mlgt

Heres my A6 wearing some C1.5. Still looking good.


----------



## dellwood33

Beading on An Audi TT :thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn




----------



## ImDesigner

Abyss on my Mini Cooper run-around;


----------



## jbhoo

first time it rained after applying Wolfs HB, so i'm out the front at 11pm taking photos of the new car, god knows what the neighboughs think lol


----------



## Mike2010

mine first thing this morning after i treated to autosmart wax


----------



## dellwood33

After using Chemical Guys P40 :thumb:


----------



## bigup

Car Pro CQUK applied in Feb 2013, had a few coats of Reload on since then

it rained yesterday so thought id take some pics from camera phone


----------



## james vti-s

Mike2010 said:


>


----------



## NeilA

Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.


----------



## Sparkly

*Does this qualify?*

a few snaps of my Fabia after mine (and her) very first detail. 
wearing TW Ice Synth Paste Wax and topped with Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine detailer.


----------



## Frans D

Great pics. :thumb:

Beading of Zymöl Vintage on a 1964 Mercedes Benz 220 SE Coupé during rain.




























The drops rapidly disappeared of the hood during a drive to the city in the rain (shape of the hood also helped quite a lot).










Ps: I was in Poland the last 5 days to visit a classic MB meeting and I detailed the 220 of the organizer of this event as a thank you for inviting me and treating me as a VIP.

-


----------



## Frans D

And to add another one, I did a week before.

Zymöl Royale Blue beading on a MB CLS. 




























Made with my phone, so not optimal.

And a short video of the sheeting;






-


----------



## southwest10

Pure HARDCORE Mitchell and King Bespoke
ADdikti-60% in volume


----------



## J13MEX

Not sure why the paint looks really dull? :S


----------



## BoostJunky86

GTechniq EXO.


----------



## Alchemist

Collinite 476S


----------



## AKA Pabs

476's with sonax extreme shine qd.


----------



## -J-

Auto Finesse Spirit


----------



## toddjnr

CG 50/50


----------



## fotismt

Great beads all of them!


----------



## Mr A4

toddjnr said:


> CG 50/50


Love this one!:thumb:


----------



## Ben_W

bit of a suprise this one.....

bought some DJ Rainforest rub from the for sale section.

Quick single test coat on my clean but otherwise completely unprepped Mondeo bonnet. I wasnt expecting the results..


----------



## CLS500Benz




----------



## shnazzle

Bouncers22 on jetseal109. 2 weeks old
R


----------



## Blackroc

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid..


----------



## bmerritt87

Dodo juice purple haze







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gazzi123

2layers thin Zymol Vintage


----------



## PHUGE

This was my t-sport 3 months after a double layer of Natty wax.


----------



## Pershing

Ben_W said:


> bit of a suprise this one.....
> 
> bought some DJ Rainforest rub from the for sale section.
> 
> Quick single test coat on my clean but otherwise completely unprepped Mondeo bonnet. I wasnt expecting the results..


 Damn Mate, that looks like iPhone wallpaper ! 
Great result.


----------



## M3V8EDD




----------



## M3V8EDD

URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/eddiemarriott/media/image_zpsdc92130c.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Modifier

What LSP ?


----------



## Nick_NBM

Collinite 845, about 7 weeks since application.


----------



## sonicboom

I spent the other day waxing the Subaru with Dodo left it outside and found this....


----------



## nick3814

Samples of material from a company I'm looking at to make me an outdoor cover....


----------



## djmisio85

jbhoo said:


> first time it rained after applying Wolfs HB, so i'm out the front at 11pm taking photos of the new car, god knows what the neighboughs think lol


Erm... I think this guy wins... :argie:


----------



## james_death

*Still have found this the best i have had...

Microfine left side and finis over microfine right side...
*


----------



## gatman

AG EGP doing its thing on mine and the GF's cars


----------



## the rich

Here is my wifes TT after a bit of tlc then rain


----------



## deegan1979

Carpro reload on its own


----------



## A18 XOX

Can't go wrong with a few coats of Collinite 476s!


----------



## James Bagguley

Two coats of 1000p after a light shower, straight after application.


----------



## _007_

Small but strong ... Nasiol Metal coat and later meguiars ultimate liquid wax..


----------



## DimSum

_007_ said:


> Small but strong ... Nasiol Metal coat and later meguiars ultimate liquid wax..


Thats a interesting shoot. I assume its during winter when you took that picture


----------



## Carshine

Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax on a Porsche 928


----------



## dillinja999

_007_ said:


> Small but strong ... Nasiol Metal coat and later meguiars ultimate liquid wax..


that looks weird lol


----------



## Rascal_69

Auto finesse tough coat. Zymol distiny


----------



## Wingnuts

Couple from my hyundai siii


----------



## Jordan92

Here are some horizontal beads on my rear bumper. This is poorboys natty paste wax topped up with Auto Finesse Finale QD.










Jordan.


----------



## dillinja999

just had a windy shower 10 seconds after qd with valetpro citrus bling


----------



## Megs Lad




----------



## milner3226

After a light shower yesterday evening and this mornings dew










Wearing eco touch quick wax applied 2 weeks ago


----------



## JMorty

AMMO NYC Skin and Reflective crème


----------



## bigmac3161

*Beading p0rn *

Year old gtechniq C1 with 4 week old single layer of Exo


----------



## thefettler

8 day old dodo juice light fantastic sat on top of poorboys exp, 
i love it when it rains


----------



## Guru

Good old Collinite 845 and a monsoon shower covered my ride with pearls -


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## O.C.D.

2nd coats of Dodo Purple haze and this was the result from a heavy early morning dew.


----------



## Guru

O.C.D. said:


> 2nd coats of Dodo Purple haze and this was the result from a heavy early morning dew.


That is lovely photography.

Here's what I clicked yesterday evening using my cellphone. The bootlid is wearing two waxes - one handmade (not by me) and on the other side it's AW Guardian.


----------



## O.C.D.

Guru said:


> *That is lovely photography.*
> 
> Here's what I clicked yesterday evening using my cellphone. The bootlid is wearing two waxes - one handmade (not by me) and on the other side it's AW Guardian.


Much appreciated. 

Not able to view your pic BTW...


----------



## bigmac3161

*Beading p0rn *


----------



## Andyg_TSi

6 week old Autoglym SRP & HD Wax


----------



## ianfinny

Some fresh bouncers moonshine beading away


----------



## Mi16chris

My own mash up of waxs


----------



## Jimski

Dodo SNH Acrylic Spritz on top of BH Finis because that's how I roll.....!!


----------



## Guru

O.C.D. said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> Not able to view your pic BTW...


Hmmmm...even I am not able to see the pic. Some problem linking from flikr.

Here's another try posting -










Nope, not working still, don't know why.


----------



## Jimski

To do with bandwidth or similar. Depends if you have a lot of photos hosted.


----------



## mattyh2013

* Poorboys SSR2.5 then AG SRP. LSP C2V3 Applied 1 week ago.*


----------



## xJay1337

Following a full 2 stage machine correction, month old Collinite 476s on paint that has not been washed for a week.


----------



## carl robson

*Beading p0rn *



















Two of mine autobrites seal and protect then black magic wax


----------



## masterpartha

2 month old Megs NXT tech wax plus collinite 915.


----------



## Guru

masterpartha said:


> 2 month old Megs NXT tech wax plus collinite 915.


Is that a Ford Figo?


----------



## minnnt

Rascal_69 said:


> Auto finesse tough coat. Zymol distiny


That is a top picture!! Good stuff!


----------



## _007_

DimSum said:


> Thats a interesting shoot. I assume its during winter when you took that picture





dillinja999 said:


> that looks weird lol


No that was a summer morning.. But it was a very humid weather.. And it was about 17 degrees celcius..


----------



## alex300




----------



## Soul boy 68

zedf said:


> Well cleaned my car and spent ages on it the next day this is what i got


Collinite will make a great winter wax.


----------



## Jeroen Brink

One year old application of Opti Coat 2.0. Just maintaining it with regular wash. That's all.:thumb:


----------



## minnnt

2 pics of my Seat Ibiza Toca beading wearing Dodo Juice Banana Armour.


Beading by David Raynham, on Flickr


Beading by David Raynham, on Flickr


----------



## 5doorfish

My E46 wearing Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## Hasan1




----------



## Rumtumtum

*Is it just me???*

After having detailed my car (assisted by Supersixfour) on Friday afternoon and all day Saturday is it normal that I was excited this morning (Sunday) to discover it had been raining; I could not wait to get out and see the beading.


----------



## Dannbodge

Prima amigo topped with Fk1000p


----------



## _007_




----------



## Bristle Hound

Beading p0rn from our MINI John Cooper Works


----------



## JwilliamsM

dodo juice banana armour


----------



## Danman

Auto Finesse Passion....


----------



## Carshine

Meguiars NXT










5 months old Swissvax Concorso topped with Swissvax Nano Express on a Aston Martin DB7:


----------



## Guru

Danman said:


> Auto Finesse Passion....


That is almost unbelievable. They are so spherical that it's a wonder they are actually staying on the surface insted of rolling down by gravity.


----------



## S3LDM

One of the spoiler on My 07 hawkeye STI, polished with AF Tripple and 2 coats of AF tough coat.


----------



## LSpec

I couldnt see all pictures, but any beading on matte paint? I just curious


----------



## Camshi

Wolf Chemicals Nano Hardbody


----------



## gmcg

Auto finesse soul










On my corsa vxr


----------



## LSpec

beading from the inside on the sunroof, 3m performance finish



and one of natural protection and beading


----------



## Guru

> one of natural protection and beading*


These are the best kind of beading. I am yet to see something that is as hydrophobic as, say a lotus leaf.


----------



## Le_Momo

Not the best photo, but this is the roof of my old Clio 172 with AG HD wax.


P1010953 by le_grande_momo, on Flickr


----------



## O.C.D.

Noticed this strange beading pattern this morning. Washed & waxed again this weekend with Dodo Juice Purple Haze.

Looks odd but i quite like it. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bristle Hound

From our Audi A4 S-line wearing the Werkstat acrylic kit :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## moss99

1 coat of Artdesicko ..


----------



## shnazzle

1xSRP 2xFK1000P


----------



## LSpec

shnazzle said:


> 1xSRP 2xFK1000P


love this one, but how was the weather? very cold?


----------



## Slabs

FK1000p - Audi A1


----------



## steve from wath

from this mornings rain deluge

polish angel master sealant


----------



## ldorbin

Just some of my corsa


----------



## scrounger

Exo v2 on my JCW


----------



## minnnt

Rumtumtum said:


> After having detailed my car (assisted by Supersixfour) on Friday afternoon and all day Saturday is it normal that I was excited this morning (Sunday) to discover it had been raining; I could not wait to get out and see the beading.


I'm quite upset if it doesn't rain soon after tbh. :lol:


----------



## Captain Peanut

Morning dew on Tough Coat


----------



## mjracing

Autoglym HD wax 

Autoglym HD wax with a coat of C2V3

This is my first attempt so any c+c welcomed


----------



## karlak

First attempt at this.

White Ford Focus 18 moths Old, was treated with a dealer supplied paint protector "apparently", not that I have ever seen any beading as below. Heavy Rain from the moment I put the wax on to now really.

Foamwash, IronX, Tardis, Clay Cloth, Super Resin Polish (very quickly applied), Collinite 476s.


----------



## Junior Bear




----------



## Pignut71

*Beading p0rn *

Turtle Wax Ice Paste










FK2180










Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Buckweed

Colly doing its thing.


----------



## M3V8EDD




----------



## -:[KM]:-

Started to rain this afternoon....










My car, now on the phone home & lock screen. 
First one I've done! Well chuffed!
Prima Amigo and Turtle Wax Ice paste.


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Pignut71

-:[KM]:- said:


> Started to rain this afternoon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car, now on the phone home & lock screen.
> First one I've done! Well chuffed!
> Prima Amigo and Turtle Wax Ice paste.


Lovin' that! Ice paste again doing its thing. Said it before I will say it again, I really think its a bargain that's deserves a lot more respect. I've got it on the bonnet of the Suzuki above and I'm going to test its longevity this winter with minimal maintenance to see how long it really will last.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Gaz03

The roof of my Leon yesterday morning after a coat of 476s on the weekend:


----------



## shine247

This one a few days ago.










This one this morning, flake pop in the beads.


----------



## gca3n

Fresh beading porn. A bit ott possibly

Machine polished with gtechniq p1

2 coats of chemical a guys blacklight

3 coats of megs 50/50

1 coat of collinite 476

2 coats of gtechniq c2v3

Lol





































Sent from my iPad MINI


----------



## steve204me

gca3n said:


> Fresh beading porn. A bit ott possibly
> 
> Machine polished with gtechniq p1
> 
> 2 coats of chemical a guys blacklight
> 
> 3 coats of megs 50/50
> 
> 1 coat of collinite 476
> 
> 2 coats of gtechniq c2v3
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad MINI


 Not much point in anyone else posting pic after that !

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Steve.


----------



## steve204me

---- but I will. 









Steve.


----------



## Adam_P

Poor Boys Natty's Paste Wax in blue, one coat applied yesterday and woke up to this beading.


Car Beading by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Beading 2 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Laurie.J.M

CQuartz UK on my C30


DSC00121 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


DSC00120 - Version 2 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisST

My Cooper S bonnet wearing Nanolex Premium..


----------



## Ns1980

Swissvax Crystal Rock:



Mitchell and King Bespoke:







Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer :


----------



## Guru

My car's boot wearing one coat of Angelwax Guardian -


----------



## Captain Peanut

Posted this elsewhere but here's some AF PowerSeal and Waxybox Anniversary Wax










And two coats of AF Tough Coat


----------



## tdi30

http://


----------



## SteveyG

dillinja999 said:


>


Nature does it best :thumb: That is insane


----------



## bigmac3161

Winters back with a vengeance.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

CQuartz UK 







Cracking product :thumb:


----------



## shaiboyuk

sorry its a bit dark, but this is the morning after some AD magifoam and AD BaneBlade Hellshine


----------



## sbrocks

Rear spoiler of my Focus RS Mk2 with Orchard Speed Seal and Perfection..Iphone pic


----------



## AGRE




----------



## Andyrat85

Couple of my focus ST roof using Britemax Vantage


----------



## S22TUW

My roof and spoiler with 2 layers of FK1000P


----------



## Guru

Angelwax Guardian - a week after application


DSC_0458 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


----------



## carl robson

Just did a maintenance wash today and it rained autobrites abyss applied 6 weeks ago


----------



## JMorty

AG HD topped with EcoTouch QuickWax


----------



## Matty77

O.C.D. said:


> Noticed this strange beading pattern this morning. Washed & waxed again this weekend with Dodo Juice Purple Haze.
> 
> Looks odd but i quite like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Yeah, I do too!


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Blackroc

Ns1980 said:


>


Show off Nick


----------



## kevoque




----------



## Mr Gurn

Heres mine from the weekend....


----------



## Puntoboy




----------



## Bristle Hound

Werkstat acrylic kit on our Audi A4 S-line


----------



## Kash-Jnr

2 layers a day apart of Dodo Juice Red Mist.


----------



## stangalang

*Simple phone video*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ns1980 said:


>


This is nice beading :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

AutoBrite Direct Nano Seal


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ChrisST said:


> My Cooper S bonnet wearing Nanolex Premium..


And these..loving the Nanolex.. Great shots :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Puntoboy said:


> AutoBrite Direct Nano Seal


:lol: Yeah, wicked :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Sorry?


----------



## PIRHONEY

[/URL][/IMG]

Sonax BSD. Nothing Else. Love it!


----------



## Ns1980

Night beads!


----------



## SteveTDCi




----------



## Ns1980




----------



## dekerf1996

2 1/2 month old bouncers salute de fruit, after a quick wash and dry yesterday


----------



## stangalang




----------



## stangalang




----------



## The Beer Hunter

AngelWax Desireable, 12 days in - VW Golf.


----------



## Snowy172

Waxed with AG HD wax about 6 weeks ago and washed the other day with Autosmart high gloss wash n found it beading like this 😊


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Schuey




----------



## w138pbo

c2v3









srp and egp









autosmart carnumba gold wax(on the right)


----------



## w138pbo

dodo juice purple haze


----------



## Starbuck88

Any good or no?

This has what I think is AutoGlym Lifeshine on it from new, so this protection is over 12 months old...can't guarantee that as I've only had the car 1 week, so it might be something else, not been able to do my own detail on it yet.


----------



## stangalang

Great picture asonda


----------



## Junior Bear

I do like lifeshine


----------



## Twentymac

Took this after i detailed the bosses car and the rain just started spitting down.

Pretty good for just the phone camera


----------



## DebbieOCD

Couple from me  (please excuse the cruddy phone camera quality in pics 2&3!)

1. A.P.E Paint Sealant, paintwork was clayed beforehand and a coat of AG SRP to
cleanse the paint.










2. A.P.E Hybrid v2 Wax on paintwork, again paintwork was washed clayed beforehand 
with a coat of A.P.E Glaze this time before wax.










3. Maxolen W4 on the trim and A.P.E Hybrid v2 wax on paintwork


----------



## WhenIwake

Rain Drops by WhenIWake, on Flickr

Colli #845 + CP- Reload.


----------



## SteveyG




----------



## SteveyG

ADS Hydro Water Repellant (Spray and rinse application):


----------



## stangalang

I may need those images without the water mark (WILL be watermarked later) if you don't mind them being used. If you do, i respect that so please don't panic


----------



## iPlod999

Exo v 1 baby.


----------



## jenks

Obsession Wax prototype hybrid wax.


----------



## Fiesta2012

*Beading*

Heres my Fiesta Zetec S beading, Used SRP with HD Wax over the top.


----------



## Mozzer24

AF touch coat and orange crush


----------



## Mark R5

A shot of my old Fiesta ST. I'm yet to get one of the Focus ST....but I will


----------



## scottlm

Pleasantly surprised this evening when finishing work with the beading on my car after a month on AG SRP, AG EGP and topped of with CG


----------



## R14CKE

Some morning beading on the work car with 2 coats of desire


----------



## shine247

This morning heavy / damp, Megs Ultmiate applied two months ago.


----------



## Fiesta2012

Nice!


----------



## Mark R5

Hellshine Abyss :devil: on top of Cherry Glaze and DJ SNH wax:


----------



## inkey

Mark ST said:


> Hellshine Abyss :devil: on top of Cherry Glaze and DJ SNH wax:


Class photographer skills 😁
Can I ask what camera you used for this?


----------



## Mark R5

inkey said:


> Class photographer skills 😁
> Can I ask what camera you used for this?


Wow, thanks mate. I've literally no photography experience whatsoever.

I'm using the Canon 600D. I've only had it about 2 months so I can promise you, it is all the camera with the skills not me


----------



## Neno330

Eos600d with oem 18-55lens?

Nice pics and nice beading


----------



## Mark R5

Neno330 said:


> Eos600d with oem 18-55lens?
> 
> Nice pics and nice beading


Cheers buddy.

It's the EFS 18-135mm lens mate


----------



## Blackmondie




----------



## ex-mooseman

Two weeks old Poorboys Blackhole + layers of Poorboys Natty's Blue Paste Wax. 

















Same combo, only three days old on my Volvo V60


----------



## S22TUW

iPhone pics 

Fresh coat of FK1000P and a layer of C2V3 over it :thumb:


----------



## AGRE

Sonax BSD


----------



## Rod




----------



## cole_scirocco




----------



## Andy from Sandy

I just looked out the window and it is raining. This is what I see - my 1 with Menzerna Power Lock that I applied about a month ago.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Sonax PNS :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

Andy from Sandy said:


> I just looked out the window and it is raining. This is what I see - my 1 with Menzerna Power Lock that I applied about a month ago.


time for re application :wave:


----------



## AGRE

..Auto Finesse - Tough coat..


----------



## Andy from Sandy

dillinja999 said:


> time for re application :wave:


I have to admit I should have looked what I was up against before posting.


----------



## tinkler




----------



## Mark.T

Megs Stage 3 ..


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Ming

Some days it just goes right.
cleaned the Passat last week and went out to it half an hour ago and saw this!!


The neighbours are used to the 'Strange bloke at No1' who keeps taking picture of his car but all I had was the phone so the pics are not brilliant.
The spce between the beading was a fine mist of minute bubbles.
Ming the Happy


----------



## luke-m-j

My Beetle after a fresh paint job. Wet sand and polish finished with 476


----------



## warren




----------



## Flakey

Coli 476S


----------



## s29nta

bilt hamber finis wax beeding:thumb:


----------



## CaptainKirk95

2 layers of CarPro Reload!


----------



## Flakey

CaptainKirk95 said:


> 2 layers of CarPro Reload!


That is probably the worst beader in the world. It sheets like crazy though.


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Flakey said:


> That is probably the worst beader in the world. It sheets like crazy though.


Is that good or bad?


----------



## Guru

Flakey said:


> That is probably the worst beader in the world. It sheets like crazy though.


Not really. There are worse out there.



> Is that good or bad?


Sheeting is always good for not leaving water spots.


----------



## Flakey

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Is that good or bad?


The fact that it sheets very well is good for your paint as it carries impurities along quickly and keeps the paint relatively cleaner. It may be bad for you if you are a beading romantic looking for very tight beads. IMHO beading is for hopeless romantics (read OCD), as we like looking at it and admire our work. In principle, a LSP that sheet better is good for the paint compared to something that beads better. Less chances of water spotting also. Some sheet well and then leave beads that fly off while you drive.


----------



## Rayner

Flakey said:


> That is probably the worst beader in the world. It sheets like crazy though.


Definitely not the worst, depends what you like, small tight beads or water p!ssing off the car in heavy rain (a description a friend made when I coated his car in it). I actually really like the beading from it, seems to bead when dirty too which is odd....

Overall probably my favorite sealant :thumb:


----------



## Scooby doo

This is also 476 s


----------



## horico




----------



## B0DSKI

Prototype version of Wolf Chemical's "Full Moon"


----------



## B0DSKI

2 coats of Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro & 1 coat of Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## JLeerdam

Autofinesse Desire 20 Ltd. 




Mitchell and King Glitz
Check out the glitter in the beads!




Colli 476s 


Mitchell and King bespoke of a friend of mine


----------



## Willows-dad

One layer of banana armour, as that's all I had time for between the downpours!


----------



## B1ue52

AG HD over Megs GCLCW over AG EGP - 3 weeks on with no washes:


----------



## SunnyBoi

Two week old Sonax BSD


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Specially made dodo wax for winning an Arrive and Shine comp at one of the (recently defunct) Shinearamas open day


----------



## Leec427

A bit of an underdog in the name stakes here ..Armor-all Shield. Impressive stuff.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Opti Coat


----------



## JLeerdam

Opti coat is also having great beading on the vertical panels! Awesome .


----------



## ardenvxr




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Guru

Dew beading on a single coat of UPGP -


DSC_0449 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


DSC_0448 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


----------



## B1ue52

DJ Purple Haze:


----------



## Sparkly

Hellshine Abyss on the (dirty) rear spoiler of my Fabia vRS


----------



## EcosseGP

A little beading with AG SRP and AF revive on the trim


----------



## SunnyBoi

Trying out on non painted surfaces :thumb:


----------



## NickH67

Gtechniq C2v3 after a nights rain.


----------



## MonsterST




----------



## AGRE

Bouncers.. Capture the Rapture..


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

2 week old Colli 845


----------



## Rod

Just taken


----------



## Ns1980

This is beading on a dirty panel, from a Definitif Wax which I applied at the start of November - impressive stuff!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Sonax Hybrid NPT and BSD


----------



## Guru

One coat of Colli 845 on the my dirty fridgetop (more than one year old):doublesho -


DSC_0462 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


DSC_0461 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


----------



## S33 FLN

First post :wave:










Nattys blue paste


----------



## Kimo




----------



## jimbo_88

Poorboys Nattys Red Paste Wax


----------



## GNshaving

Some Awesome beading pics!!


----------



## asspur96

*what wax*


----------



## AnthonyPea

dodo juice purple haze after 3 weeks of dirt


----------



## aldouk

Dodo Juice Diamond White. The car had been driven so the beading was was from a little rain shower.










Thoroughly impressed by the Dodo stuff.


----------



## bazz

my 2 pics of beading after megs quick wax lastweekend and my new ocd clean sticker in action cheers whizzer


----------



## peterdoherty

c2v3


----------



## aDAM31

Autoglym EGP on the left and Auto Finesse Temptation over the top of EGP on the right.


----------



## Blackroc

Angelwax Desirable over Ti22 :


----------



## Guru

That looks very nice mate. Seems like it sheets well too.


----------



## Mark R5

Another couple of mine beading away.


----------



## gex23

HyrdO2 on a dirty RenaultSport :


----------



## aldouk

Dodo banana armour on my Audi


----------



## steve from wath

red pics is bmd taurus

blue car is reflectology resilience


----------



## James Bagguley

C2V3 doing its thing, and G5 on the glass.
Camera is a bit beaten up and i have no idea how to use it, but you get the idea


----------



## Rabidracoon28

BSD still performing this morning


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Ice ice baby :wave:









c.quartz uk topped with Hydr02


----------



## shine247

Liking ice pics 1 and 2 in particular :thumb:


----------



## cristixxz

Meguiars Mirror Glaze


----------



## James Bagguley

shine247 said:


> Liking ice pics 1 and 2 in particular :thumb:


They are pretty cool... :lol: :tumbleweed:


----------



## waqasr

BSD about a month old


Cquartz uk with reload over it, few hours old.


----------



## gex23

CarPro Hydro2 :


7818 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Robbur29




----------



## jomo

Asda £1 !!!!!


----------



## Rayner

^^^^Bloody hell that looks slick! Off to asda with me then


----------



## Dawesy90

jomo said:


> Asda £1 !!!!!


Jesussssss looks well decent! Proper sheets the water


----------



## Dawesy90

gex23 said:


> CarPro Hydro2 :
> 
> 
> 7818 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


I think I may invest in this stuff for my after Falklands detail looks amazing


----------



## JwilliamsM

FK1000P









































Gtechniq G1


----------



## ex-mooseman

Before washing


----------



## BlueMikey

PoorBoy's Natty Red


----------



## jonnyw59

*Beading p0rn *










Zymol titanium applied one week ago.

Very poor iphone pics


----------



## Guru

Sonax BSD -


----------



## Bezste

AG Ultra Deep Shine applied about 6 weeks ago and topped up 4 days ago with AG Aqua Wax.

The car hasn't been clayed or decontaminated for almost a year now, so was really surprised and delighted with how it is sheeting/beading water at the moment. The Aqua Wax seems to make a big difference - and it only took about 15 mins to apply and buff off!


----------



## Wilxay

Morning Beads, AG HD, nuff said


----------



## Welshquattro1

Ogle Reveal Wax.:thumb:


----------



## harmonic

My first attempt at machine polishing followed by Auto Finesse Temptation wax


















My birthday present was new wheels which got a coat of Collinite 476S









Apologies for the dirty calipers


----------



## PHUGE

How about a bit of cold beading porn


----------



## Ns1980

This is from a prototype Deefinitive wax which about to launch:


----------



## what

Hi all, long time lurker.

Took this coming out to my car after work the other night. Beading isn't great but I didn't expect to see the weird lighting effect.

Car is a deep pearl blue Golf R32 with AF Tough Coat.


----------



## Superlander

Polished my van at the weekend, woke up this morning to go to work at ~6am, parked under a street light and thought this looked sweet. Sealed with FK1000p


----------



## McTaggart

My Mk6 Fiesta _ST_ with Dodod Juice Purple Haze


----------



## Dodolover

I know it's a bit late but here's 2 layers of blue velvet pro after about a month and a half!! Love the stuff!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mike_Wizz




----------



## greymda

is this any good?


----------



## Mark R5

Cherry Glaze and Hellshine Abyss


----------



## wanner69

Artdekotsos Obsidian​


----------



## jenks

greymda said:


> is this any good?


Sorry, but not really


----------



## dillinja999

what said:


> Hi all, long time lurker.
> 
> Took this coming out to my car after work the other night. Beading isn't great but I didn't expect to see the weird lighting effect.
> 
> Car is a deep pearl blue Golf R32 with AF Tough Coat.


neither is this


----------



## JwilliamsM

Sonax PNS


----------



## tricky tree

Here's my effort...Focus RS wearing Zymol Concours


----------



## Sheep

2 layers of FK1000P with Sonax BSD on top (FK was applied the day before few hours apart, with an overnight heated curing before BSD was applied). Beading provided by natural rain.

DSC_5623 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5624 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5627 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5633 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_5637 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Ns1980

Not pictures but a video, of D3finitiv3 Wax Beadology Edition






If you want to view it in high quality FullHD it's here on my Dropbox

https://www.dropbox.com/s/htnrqncqcvkeybh/P3230923.MOV


----------



## Swardy

Nice work!

it's the only good thing about it raining after a good cleaning session!


SRP + Farecla G3 resin superwax


2 coats of SRP + 2 coats of EGP


----------



## mfernott

1 coat of SRP and 1 coat of Collinite 915. Wanted to do more but the rain came almost as soon as I'd done the first coat!


----------



## linuxmanju

1 coat of Four star UPP topped with Sonax BSD.


----------



## The Incredible Hulk

SRP with extra gloss protection. You can see the beads have managed to lift the little specs of dirt that fell during the sunny day!


----------



## Pugnut

And my favourite as the sun was setting with some gorgeous bokeh


----------



## dbg400

Sonax BSD beading...


----------



## Flakey

Incredible. Fantastic beading.


----------



## Renllek

One day old poorboys Natty white










and again 2 months later


----------



## dan4291

Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax applied at the weekend.


----------



## Guest

*A long way to go..*

indeed I have however here are a few pics of efforts to date - one day I will get nearly as good as you guys 

(The last is the grab rail fixing bracket on the rear of my C'van)

Products used are from the Megs range and by the way I am a rank amateur


----------



## Ns1980

A little bit of early evening beading


----------



## alexharvey

early eve beading on my gti 
sonax protect and shine after a few months on the car!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rabidracoon28

2 week old BSD


----------



## Bristle Hound

Beading shot of our Audi A4 wearing Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## dan4291




----------



## rej150

Quite new to detailing but this is my effort....










Few days old Autoglym SRP.


----------



## J55TTC

Not bad for meguiars ultimate quick wax


----------



## ardenvxr




----------



## linuxmanju

ardenvxr said:


>


Nice snap and spectacular beading, what's on it mate?.


----------



## ardenvxr

two layers of soft99 fusso coat and one layer of soft99 king of gloss


----------



## Ns1980

Beadology Edition....


----------



## pringles1984

*Beading p0rn *










Fresh layer of orange crush


----------



## Phillloyd

Fusso
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/69r0Y7


----------



## Ghost rider22

Great looking beads


----------



## tPIC

Nothing quite like nice beading on a sunny morning following a rainy night.


----------



## Symbol

collinite 945, after quick wash


----------



## JwilliamsM

caught this earlier  sonax pns/bsd


----------



## Buckweed

Angel wax dark chocolate ! Bit of flake pop in the beading


----------



## martins23

Used koch chemie hartwachs with no prep


----------



## deegan1979




----------



## r333ve

Dodo juice hard candy


----------



## r333ve




----------



## pringles1984

Dodo Juice Orange crush


----------



## RCL




----------



## gex23

RaceGlaze 55 :








[/URL]20140528_113619 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Coopertim

Fusso99 dark on my estoril blue II f20 118i, love this stuff


----------



## MagpieRH




----------



## Benjay




----------



## Coopertim

MagpieRH said:


>


Needing a top up there mate I think


----------



## MagpieRH

I think it probably (hopefully!) just needs a quick wash - wax was applied a few weeks ago and we've got builders working next door so it's either constantly wash or keep it fairly good and wait until they go.

This morning, same section:


----------



## adamb87

Benjay said:


>


that is stunning


----------



## adamvr619

Swissvax onyx love the stuff shame about durability though


----------



## SunnyBoi

Old skool Meguiars M26:










Opticoat 2.0:


----------



## linuxmanju

SunnyBoi said:


> Opticoat 2.0:


That looks splendid sunny :thumb:, never thought opticoat could bead that well. Did you top it up with anything like optiseal or something?.


----------



## SunnyBoi

linuxmanju said:


> That looks splendid sunny :thumb:, never thought opticoat could bead that well. Did you top it up with anything like optiseal or something?.


I used to put BSD on top but this time took everything off. While waxing the car, simply tried M26 on the hood and it increased the depth quite nicely  so waxed whole hood with M26 now. Will do a wipe with Last touch in the evening for additional gloss :thumb:


----------



## Guru

Beading looks very nice Sunny - what happened to the rear wheel arch?


----------



## linuxmanju

BSD and Optimum instant detailer 50/50 mix.


----------



## bmerritt87

Took this with my IPhone, just messing about with the effects on photo bucket, it's actually my white Merc but like this effect. Wax is illusion


----------



## JMorty

I love a bit of Glasur in the morning...


----------



## bigup

Just Sonax PNS





Just Sonax BSD



:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

More beading on our Audi A4 wearing Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## dancoupe




----------



## Puntoboy

Dirty EXO










CarPro Reload


----------



## Wilco

A new wax I'm testing for Obsession wax.


----------



## bigup

dancoupe said:


>


this Soft99 Fusso ?


----------



## iPlod999

Uniform Beading.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Lots of little jewels


----------



## Cornelius2181

Fusso Coat


----------



## Guru

Some dirty beading for a change. The car has three coats of Fusso Coat -

20140613_084804


----------



## ALLR_155528




----------



## Sicskate




----------



## SimplySideways

*Autobrite Abyss*


----------



## GTIRed

Gyeon Doing It's Stuff


----------



## Guru

Sonax BSD on my windshield -

SAMSUNG

When I started driving, all these defied gravity and rolled upwards when I reached 50 kmph. What a wonderful sight!


----------



## gex23

DSC_0160 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0146 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0141 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0155 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## bigup

Soft99 Fusso Dark


Collinite 476s


Collinite 476s


Soft99 Fusso Dark Left - Collinite 476s Right


Collinite 476s


----------



## [email protected]

Love all this, but for the first time I've actually noticed myself smiling through the glare of laptop screen over pictures of water on metal. WTF!


----------



## steve from wath

heres a couple of soft 99 king of gloss

first look for the bubble in bead,and the second ,even im amazed at the ammount of flake in the beads

pic 1


pic 2


----------



## Flakey

Steve, that King of a Gloss is something I've never seen before. Flake pop in beads!


----------



## steve from wath

Flakey said:


> Steve, that King of a Gloss is something I've never seen before. Flake pop in beads!


wish i could get and use a better camera

ill try and get some closer shots

i can see em with my eyes ,but cant photograph them

thanks


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Got bubbles in my beads too from Authentic Premium


----------



## steve from wath

soild beads are `so last year`

needs an air bubble in lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

steve from wath said:


> soild beads are `so last year`
> 
> needs an air bubble in lol


Oh yeah, bubbles in beads for 2014


----------



## 123HJMS

Vanilla Ice


----------



## andy-g-nur

Some from my roof after 2 coats of renovo.. Looks like I've from a distance


----------



## veeduby

AF desire.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

C2v3


----------



## r333ve

Wax: madcow purity


----------



## Juke_Fan

Meguiars Nxt Tech Car Wax 2.0 over AG EGP......


----------



## badly_dubbed

Polish Angel Esclate > Master Sealant > Viking Spritz


----------



## dbg400

Freshly applied Sonax BSD followed by a convenient shower


----------



## craiglancs

And the prize goes to /\ 

That's awesome


----------



## Megs Lad

auto finesse revive


----------



## Guru

Some more Sonax BSD. This stuff comes close to being Godsend when it comes to beading -

20140726_093001

20140726_093027

20140726_093045


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## Julez




----------



## r333ve

Wax: madcow mintchocchip


----------



## dillinja999

that reflection :doublesho


----------



## r333ve

dillinja999 said:


> that reflection :doublesho


That looks amazing what products ?


----------



## Svenn21

Artdeshine - Obsidian wax


----------



## dillinja999

r333ve said:


> That looks amazing what products ?


dont know mate i copied and pasted it from previous page, inbox the original poster :thumb:


----------



## w138pbo

c2v3


----------



## sbeezley

My 59 ford focus wearing dodo juice blue velvet in the raib


----------



## funkysi

Collinite 476 doing its thing.


----------



## SamC

Scotts mini detail by core_sam, on Flickr


----------



## Focusaddict

Product used in picture, 1 coat, taken about 3-4 days after application. Not the strongest beader but water runs off nicely. Use it on all surfaces (inc. plastics and windows except windscreen lol)


----------



## fran1981

mine after two coats of victoria concours wax


----------



## Choppy

Dr beasleys plasma coat


----------



## [email protected]

My current roof 

my old one


----------



## luigi105

A bit of Fusso working its magic


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Just-That-EK

*Beading p0rn *


----------



## bigmac3161

C1 crystal rock and wetcoat overkill I know 😎


----------



## Jonnybbad

ODK Venture LE


----------



## Blackmondie




----------



## Mashburn




----------



## MagpieRH

Put some of the development wax from last month's Waxybox on the front end of the Volvo a few weeks ago, this is the result


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

My 996 today 
Dodo juice


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my effort taken from my S1, I spent two hours applying a glaze then Poor Boys Natty Blue paste wax and here is the result from Saturdays maintenance wash.


----------



## Soul boy 68




----------



## tenyearsafter

Only benefit of a wet bank holiday. 2 coats of G3 over some SRP on Mrs TYAs 12 year old Mini. Not been that impressed with the beading of G3 till now, maybe I just needed the right kind of rain?


----------



## CLCC

Yesterday I washed with ONRWW, clayed, hand glazed with poor boys Blackhole, sealed with AG EGP and gave a final coat of Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer, which I thinks beads amazingly. What do you think?


----------



## Guru

Sonax BSD -

SAMSUNG

Notice the criss-cross flow lines where the drops ran off the bonnet because of the car going over road undulations?

Looked kinda nice.


----------



## Flakey

Guru - How do you like the water behavior compared to Fusso Coat?


----------



## Guru

Difficult to tell Flakey - they are both great beaders and sheeters, and even lttle to choose in terms of bead tightness.


----------



## Mashburn

Dodo Juice Orange Crush applied a few weeks ago.


----------



## kashcheema

fk1000p applied twice on saturday. Below is the result of Sunday's downpours..


----------



## craiglancs

Meguiars nxt 2.0


----------



## Dan

Mine from the other day. Natty paste wax (red)


----------



## ex-mooseman

Fresh NXT 2.0








One month old Natty's Blue Paste


----------



## Kimo

Beads inside beads anyone?


----------



## alexharvey

Kimo73 said:


> Beads inside beads anyone?


awesome bsd?


----------



## alexharvey

more beading! sonax polymer net sheild and bsd over top


----------



## Øyvind G

Dodo Juice - Rainforest Rub Pro.










Dodo Juice - Supernatural.










Swissvax - Mirage.










Swissvax - Shield.


----------



## bugsplat

MK1 Eunos 1.8 S-special

R222 was the LSP


----------



## Guru

^^This looks surreal.:thumb:


----------



## Øyvind G

Dodo Juice - Rainforest rub pro.










Swissvax - Opaque (on gray paint).










Swissvax - Nano express (on black plastic).










Swissvax - Mirage.





































Dodo Juice - Supernatural.



















Dodo Juice - Purple haze pro.










GT G5.










Swissvax - Shield.





































Natty's - Blue (paste).














































Wolf's - Bodywrap.


----------



## Guru

^^^So many cars and so many LSPs :doublesho:

Love the photography.


----------



## mrkambo

dat wolf's

Looks amazing, i know what im getting next


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Sonax NPT and BSD


----------



## bernimac

jet seal 2 coats


----------



## dillinja999

week old bsd


----------



## Manny_VAG

Collinite 476S


----------



## Cookies

SRP followed by 2 coats of Naviwax , sealed with Orchard Autocare Perfection.























































Cooks


----------



## smk82

Shot after clay/polish and a coat of purple haze


----------



## Kimo

alexharvey said:


> awesome bsd?


Nope, just wax

I didn't cheat


----------



## danbmx_69




----------



## 66Rob

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax applied a couple of days before.


----------



## 66Rob

One more. . .


----------



## r333ve




----------



## Ajm3

Zaino Z2/Z5 topped with Dodo juice orange crush and a quick shhen of Zaino Z8 for good measure


----------



## Carshine

Autofinesse Illusion


----------



## Bigoggy

Can see the bits of dirt suspended in my beads


----------



## ianrobbo1

*Is this beading??*

How big/small do the beads have to be?? and does it count if it's just morning dew that has beaded?? here's an Audi A6 I did over the weekend, and is waiting for the owner to come and pick it up!! it's got SRP and Sonax on it!! I think it looks more like a vinyl roof than paint, up close is the only way you can see them, so I stuck a paw on to compare!!













So what do you think?? have I got "beading" or is this something else?? I must admit I do like the look of it, I wasn't impressed with the amount of "bits" of grit/dirt that has found it's way onto the car!!


----------



## Guru

Awesome!:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Can see the dirt trapped in my beads waiting to be carried away




Parked on a hill and my roof kept drying its self.


----------



## ViralEye

2 weeks ago I gave my car a 6hr wash, clay, polish and wax and hasn't rained since. since then It has spent a week under some trees at work gathering sap that's sticky to the touch and then a week on my front gathering dust.... It rained last night a woke up to this;










Happy Stu


----------



## scratcher

A bit of rain on Desire


----------



## Tim662

Just some Megs ultimate paste wax and CG wash & wax


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## Guru

^^ Now that really is p0rn......:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Bullet polish carnauba creme glaze and Armorall shield on golf.

Vid
http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/m...B-4B86-9737-E648EED25CF0_zpspwjegq9s.mp4.html
Vid
http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/m...F-49F9-8665-59157C641315_zpsxxburvj6.mp4.html


----------



## r333ve




----------



## bigmac3161

C1 topped with crystal rock 😎


----------



## JwilliamsM

image by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Woke up to these beads this morning


----------



## Carshine

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Woke up to these beads this morning


Now that is some neat beads! Porn for sure...


----------



## JwilliamsM

IMG_0858 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^ Man, that's out of this world.


----------



## Oldsparky

Just a wash and sonax


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Pic from the rear quarter of my R53 Cooper S wearing Auto Finesse Tough Coat and Spirit. The whole car looked like this!

I sold the car a couple of weeks ago so this is a little bit of a throwback for me!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our Audi A4 wearing Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## C-220

Wearing Angelwax. Applied just over a month ago.


image by TRACshovel, on Flickr


----------



## James_R

Back to the old skool
Half the rear spoiler waxed with Raceglaze '55'


Wing mirror plastics with Gtechniq T1


----------



## Pittsy

The X trail wearing miglore frutta


----------



## GT20T

UNC-R applied by reflectology

New









15 months, 11,000 miles and still going strong!


----------



## Joshsta1000




----------



## Guest

Ultimate paste wax. Pre wash beading.


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Kimo




----------



## Slabs

Gyeon Prime!


----------



## Jamie_M

Electric Orange ST

DDJ Orange Crush


----------



## dann.r13

Beading on a Merc C220 AMG I detailed:buffer:


----------



## squiretolley

C2v3 24hrs after application...


2 weeks later....


----------



## MDC250

BSD a good 3 weeks after single application, a good 750+ miles, taken at night on [email protected] iPhone...


----------



## ShaunButton

The fiesta showing off in the rain..


----------



## smifeune

Obsession hybrid 86


----------



## wickedwilly40

*fusso light*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bluffin

Beading on a Sunny Morning :car:


----------



## ICharger

Fk1000p after 1 week.


----------



## longshaw

Close up of marque d'elegance. 
Will try to get better piccys when I can


----------



## 20vKarlos

This will be seriously cool! That's already impressive, but if these photos get any better, then the photo from the water droplet will be seriously impressive


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92

Some beading from my dad's viano washed and waxed on Sunday.


----------



## simonpj145

I was very pleased with this one. The different colours in the metallic flecks showing in the droplets


----------



## bobbyh1991

Beading on my 6n! using autosmArt stuff


----------



## stevekoz

Layer of PB QD+ and then two coats of Collinite 915 Concours Marque D'Elegance. After 1 week. I Love how the little guys race up the bonnet on the motorway!! People at work thought i was mad taking photos of rain on my car. I personally pity them for not wanting too!


----------



## Pittsy

A bit of this last night 







[/URL][/IMG]:thumb:


----------



## lyodbraun

Fusso wax beading






so far I'm Very happy with this wax very easy to work with and results are great


----------



## Talidan

Fk1000p


----------



## gex23

A few more. 2 coats of RaceGlaze '55' and topped with Optimum Instant Detailer :

Z4 Bonnet by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Z4 Beading by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Z4 Beading by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Z4 Beading by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Beading not as tight or tall as normal as it's done a few miles since the clean.


----------



## bigmac3161

How's about some frozen beading


----------



## Rabidracoon28




----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Bristle Hound

Sonax BSD on the roof of the wife's (see garage link on the left) R56 MINI John Cooper Works hatch :thumb:


----------



## Jaym93

bigmac3161 said:


> How's about some frozen beading


I second this:










Looks all furry


----------



## JacobDuBois

Took this yesterday was quite impressed


----------



## percymon

A couple from this morning after overnight rain..


----------



## gex23

Valentines Concours wax :

DSC_0087 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## HarveyTT

AF spirit on my Albi Renault Clio 197


----------



## Rabidracoon28

#BEADOPHILES trending on Instagram atm 😉


----------



## scottk7

Werkstat acrylic


----------



## gex23

Quite like the lighting on this :

DSC_0100 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0093 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Smithyithy

Just grabbed a couple from outside of my Exo'd Mini.

It must've rained hours ago as everything is dry outside, so these aren't 'fresh' beads as such. It looked great the other day when it started drizzling after I'd dried it, lots of micro beads.. But alas I didn't have my phone handy.


----------



## afoggo

Came out to the car after work the other night looking like this. Car is wearing dodo juice purple haze which was put on a good couple of months ago but topped up with auto glym aqua wax when washed


----------



## Oldsparky

*Beading p0rn *
























Bit of Xmas eve beading

Fusso, HD wax and Collinite plus Aqua wax and sonax on various panels!!


----------



## Guru

Not a bit that one, it's a lot of Christmas beading.


----------



## Brownrchbr

AF Tough Coat...







Looks good on Silvers/greys aswell


----------



## James Bagguley

Not the purest beading, but quite impressed as the car has not had a thorough wash for at least three weeks.

Besides, its just the super cool frozen bead thing  Two coats of good old FK1000P:


----------



## Rob74

Frozen beads this morning


----------



## Smithyithy

Got quite a think frost overnight so grabbed these this morning:





































I'll try to get a few more when the sun moves over and starts melting it.


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## kwaka jack




----------



## cragglemieSTer




----------



## jack-c

Sonax protect and shine.


----------



## Øyvind G

Bouncer's Satsuma rock.


----------



## Jamie.

Frost Armour, one coat quickly applied, results appear to be staggering.


----------



## shnazzle




----------



## Pittsy

A bit of this yesterday morning:thumb:


----------



## Bluffin

It's a bit cold this morning.


----------



## JwilliamsM

IMG_5037 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
IMG_5036 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^ Nice lighting, on the first pic.:thumb:


----------



## Jurciks




----------



## cragglemieSTer

:thumb:


----------



## bigalc

After Dodo Juice Blue Velvet


----------



## Grayham

I'll add one of mine. 

Not had a chance to give it a machine polish yet, but it's had a once over with a clay mitt and a layer of Collinite 476s as a bit of protection untill the weather gets better.


----------



## meganecc

Gave the Mini a good detail yesterday and used some Nufinish this is the beading I got this morning.


----------



## BassBora

Not the best quality pics but these were 2 of mine after 2 layers of collinite 476s! i was so happy with this wax. i need to find full res pics as if you zoom in you can see a reflected house in the beading itself ( they will never be amazing as it was taken with iphone haha)

This was after 1 layer



this was after 2 layers



hope you like 

cheers
paul


----------



## Boothy

BassBora said:


> Not the best quality pics but these were 2 of mine after 2 layers of collinite 476s! i was so happy with this wax. i need to find full res pics as if you zoom in you can see a reflected house in the beading itself ( they will never be amazing as it was taken with iphone haha)
> 
> this was after 2 layers
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like
> 
> cheers
> paul


That last image is quality!


----------



## Boothy

After owning my car for almost 2 years I finally managed to get time to give a good going over and use some of my beloved products. Machined with Werksatt Acrylic Prime and then topped with Collinite Insulator Wax (Still the best all round wax I've found). Woke up this morning to the tightest & tiniest beads ever!



....and then using an atomizer to get this.


----------



## Øyvind G

Dodo Juice Blue velvet pro.


----------



## foggy4ever

FK1000P


----------



## James_R

Øyvind G said:


> Dodo Juice Blue velvet pro.


Super results - will have a look for some of this! :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion

Our daily wearing Backfire sealant and Wax...


----------



## Cornelius2181

BH Finis Wax


----------



## JwilliamsM

Untitled by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
Untitled by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
Untitled by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
Untitled by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## joey.180sx

Tuck these few today .only taken with a phone so not great quality.


----------



## QPRsteve

*Beading p0rn *

1 layer SRP and 1 layer Nattys blue


----------



## gally

Is it released yet?


----------



## 66Rob

Auto Finesse Tripple, followed by Megs Gold Class Quik Wax. Rain, then Frost.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alfajim

Was putting the chickens away tonight and had to take a pic.


----------



## pantypoos

It had started raining just as I buffed AG HD wax off the panel and when the rain shower had finished I spotted these hanging from the boot lid edge.


----------



## QPRsteve

2 weeks since I applied nattys paste wax blue









Not sure how good this is?


----------



## dillinja999

has it had a wash?


----------



## QPRsteve

dillinja999 said:


> has it had a wash?


Not since it was waxed a couple of weeks back


----------



## ashers16

Dodo juice blue velvet, waxed yesterday


----------



## rory1992

ODK glamour absolutely love it


----------



## Kirkyworld

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Bluffin




----------



## ilogikal1




----------



## tmwalker1988

Morning dew...


----------



## Stephan

*Hmmm, Fusso Soft 99*










Love it !!


----------



## Bazza85

Week old purple haze


----------



## shaun1982

Nowhere near some of these but this was 9 days after cleaning


----------



## Southy1978

4 Month old Dodo Juice Diamond white after a quick wash

Beading by southy1978, on Flickr


----------



## Tim662

1 month old FK1000P


----------



## rob929

*2 layers of Exo*


----------



## Guru

Southy1978 said:


> 4 Month old Dodo Juice Diamond white after a quick wash
> 
> Beading by southy1978, on Flickr


That is great stuff.:thumb: I have a sample pot stashed away somewhere - need to take it out and put on three layers before the monsoon.


----------



## hostler

Fresh coat of Rainforest Rub on a Vectra


----------



## Johnsy

Soft99 fusso


----------



## J3FVW

First layer of Supernatural after first wash


----------



## Slammedorion

Beeding marvellous :lol:


----------



## yzfr1

My new St with its first wax!


----------



## Boothy

Frost Armour sealant. Very impressive stuff indeed


----------



## JwilliamsM

yzfr1 said:


> My new St with its first wax!
> View attachment 41986
> 
> View attachment 41987


whats this colour called? theres one down the road from me its bloody stunning


----------



## RancidMummy

Fresh coat of Collie 476s. Sorry about the crappy quality


----------



## yzfr1

JwilliamsM said:


> whats this colour called? theres one down the road from me its bloody stunning


Its called stealth.
Solid paint only available in the ST3


----------



## footfistart

This is my take on gtechniq c1 and sonax bsd as a top up. Not the best as its at night and caught on phone.


----------



## cafcross

Apologies for the poor quality.

Zymol Carbon on the paintwork, AF Revive on the plastic and G5 on the glass.


----------



## Fish




----------



## Phil-1

After a quick wash


----------



## RancidMummy

Phil-1 said:


> After a quick wash


What lsp did you use? Looks great man


----------



## Pastavic

Two layers of FinishKare 1000p and after one month onr wash, I add two layers of BSD.


----------



## Phil-1

RancidMummy said:


> What lsp did you use? Looks great man


I used Angle wax desirable wax on top of the TI-22


----------



## XtrailAndy

1 layer of Fusso Light

Can anyone help re uploading pics from my Flickr site, each time I try something goes wrong, cheers.


__
https://flic.kr/p/18031547722


----------



## Calvin8r

*beading*

























I managed to put some sealent on this morning and got these pics after a lunch time shower


----------



## Dan the 480 Man

Washed this morning, Poorboys Black Hole topped off with DoDo Juice Purple Haze. AG Car Glass Polish on the windows...


----------



## XtrailAndy

Dan the 480 Man said:


> Washed this morning, Poorboys Black Hole topped off with DoDo Juice Purple Haze. AG Car Glass Polish on the windows...


Great shot fella, love the water trails radiating from the centre of the roof :thumb:


----------



## ilogikal1

Waxaddict Quartz after today's rain.


----------



## dougall

Can coat this morning


----------



## Oldsparky

C2v3 love it!


----------



## leehob

2 coats of natty wax,


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## RancidMummy

2 week old Collie 476. First actual bit of rain since its been on.


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## gatman

Sonax BSD, love the stuff :thumb:


----------



## Scrogz

Nattys Red Paste Wax - 3 layers.


----------



## JakeBlade

Obsession Hybrid86 (2 layers)


----------



## Tembaco

3 layers Gyeon Mohs and 1 layer Gyeon Booster.


----------



## macca666

Mx5 roof after quick going over with AF rejuvenate then 1 coat of Bouncers salute the fruit.


----------



## snowy1

Carpro CquartzUK + Carpro Reload








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Covert

nattys wax


----------



## James_R

Nattys looks mental Covert - top work mate


----------



## Brocksbrookie

Obsidian Detailing. Finished with Art De Johnson

1G by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

1F by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

1D by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

1C by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

1H by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr

1 by Richard Snowdon, on Flickr


----------



## IamDave

Slight shower after washing the car!
Glass is protected with Gtechniq G1 & C2V3
Paintwork protected by 1 layer of AG HD wax, 1 layer C2V3, Another layer of AG HD Wax and 2 layers of C2V3.
Don't ask, I keep changing my mind about which performs better probably need to start again!


----------



## Superbeast

Nothing special product wise, just cheap Turtle Wax, but I thought you guys might like some more macro beading p0rn.


----------



## Rob74

Nothing as good as you guys but I was quite impressed this morning with this








The car hasn't been washed for nearly a week & has done 200+ miles
All I had done was a light spray of HydrO2light from CarProUK last weekend


----------



## Guru

Rob, that there is definitely darn impressive.


----------



## Chris van S.

Soft99 Fusso Dark topped with authentic


----------



## Guru

Sonax BSD doing what it does best -


----------



## rik220

Sonax doing what it does best. Protect and Shine NPT.









Sonax BSD only a few weeks back.


----------



## Øyvind G

Dodo Juice Blue velvet pro


----------



## preecematt

2 coats of AD Black Magic after 2-3 weeks & thats with working on a farm so very dusty


----------



## shellxxxxxxx

Beading <3


----------



## ICBM

My first attempt at photies. Excuse if boring.
Q7 in Glacier white with Kamikaze Miyabi and Overcoat.


----------



## Guru

ICBM said:


> My first attempt at photies. Excuse if boring.
> Q7 in Glacier white with Kamikaze Miyabi and Overcoat.


:thumb:


----------



## andyy

AF Desire


----------



## smk82

a light mattering of rain on dodo juice rainforest rub


----------



## smk82

a light smattering on a freshly waxed bonnet.. Dodo juice rainforest rub


----------



## Pittsy

This is the I love DW wax in action:thumb:


----------



## K777

[/URL][/IMG]

Gtechniq C1 + EXO, on my Panamera S E-Hybrid


----------



## spm2001

ISM+OVERCOAT 1 MOUNTH


----------



## sandyt87

Did my sisters car last week and took these photos today;

Black hole applied by DA followed by PB Natty's paste and final wipe down with Megs Ultimate QD.


----------



## rik220

Sonax protect and shine. Should make up anyone's mind if they are considering buying it! Artwork in the rain!


----------



## lemansblue92

Covert said:


> nattys wax


What colour+car is that?


----------



## James_R

Gtechniq C2v3 over C1.5v2 over Werkstatt Prime


----------



## douby

nice reward for your work


----------



## Rob74

Quick coat of sonax BSD on the qashqai the other week


----------



## JoshHitchings

Onxy is a good wax


----------



## Guru

Master of beading (Sonax BSD) strikes again. This is so mesmerizing, I can't stop taking pics -



[url=https://flic.kr/p/xpRKSw]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xayLG7]


----------



## Bezste

Sonax BSD can be picked up very cheaply (6.99) at the moment (and other Sonax goodies) at Eurocarparts.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/car-accessories/summer-essentials/car-cleaning/car-detailing/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## andyy

Bilt hamber - Finis wax


----------



## JJ0063




----------



## chrissymk3

Car was cleaned at the weekend and I took these last night.


----------



## Nikkinoo92

*Beading p0rn *


----------



## ash.b

dodo juice hard candy 1 coat + a spray of madcow gloss enhancer.
CRP Twilight on the trim :thumb:

IMG_0399 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr

IMG_1015 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr

IMG_1024 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr

IMG_1130 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr


----------



## ash.b

This morning :thumb:

IMG_1156 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr


----------



## mcfc1987

Carlack acrylic


----------



## Tim662

FK1000P


----------



## lemansblue92

Fusso +c2v3


----------



## Choppy

ArtDeKotsos


----------



## Peugeot

So you spent all day cleaning and wax your car only for it to be rained on to show use the water bobbles?


----------



## 47p2

Some of mine



























































































Some frosty porn


----------



## Rob74

Here's one from this morning on the qashqai's panoramic roof.








The only thing that's ever been put on it was some CarProuk hydro2light 11 weeks ago when I first got the car.


----------



## leehob

AG HD WAX


----------



## Tembaco

47p2 said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some frosty porn


Wouwww! What a great pictures.


----------



## 47p2

Managed to catch the early morning dew on the wife's Mini today, does that count as beading porn? :lol:


----------



## alfajim

Think we need to make a detailing world calendar out of the pics in this thread


----------



## Tembaco

*Beading p0rn *

That's a good plan.


----------



## gabrielleitao

tried the new Nasiol wax and it works amazing as well! you guys should give it look! I'm very happy with the results!


----------



## dcalde78

This was day old AG HD wax last week on my 2013 Fiesta.


----------



## IamDave

Came back to this tonight.
Fresh coat of AG EGP put on this afternoon (although poorly buffed off so tomorrow will be spent hunting for bits I've missed!)


----------



## Naranto

Menzerna Powerlock


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

This is thanks to my pot of Lustre. Made by The Car Salon! I love this stuff!


----------



## A&J

Bilt hamber cleanser polish as a pre wax + 2 coats of Fk1000p + Optimum car wax = :argie::argie:


----------



## iannidan

Hand polished with Menzerna followed by AG EGP


----------



## eric272

After a good wash down with Fairy washing up liquid and apc, a clay with BH medium clay,(last done in april,happy to say there was little contamination) and 2 coats of Colly 845,tho,tbh,the beading really does mostly comes from the quick wipe down afterwards using the unbelievable Sonax BSD.I really hope the "blue stuff" now selling on amazon hasn't changed the performance.




























fwiw,I've "tested" BSD on a few of my mates cars,(without saying anything),just to see how long it lasted,although not tested to the extreme,it's fair to say their cars are quite neglected.I washed them with Fairy (not clayed) then "sealed" with BSD and they ALWAYS last at least 3 months,rain or shine.Can't believe how good the stuff is.


----------



## SunnyBoi

FK1000p. Never disappoints


----------



## Rob74

SunnyBoi said:


> FK1000p. Never disappoints


I've just put 2 coats of FK1000p on my qashqai & tbh I wasn't that impressed with the beading 😕


----------



## dbg400

Freshly reapplied BSD on top of Hellshine Abyss in the sunshine after a little rain yesterday, and after a lot more rain this morning:


----------



## dbg400

eric272 said:


> After a good wash down with Fairy washing up liquid and apc, a clay with BH medium clay,(last done in april,happy to say there was little contamination) and 2 coats of Colly 845,tho,tbh,the beading really does mostly comes from the quick wipe down afterwards using the unbelievable Sonax BSD.I really hope the "blue stuff" now selling on amazon hasn't changed the performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw,I've "tested" BSD on a few of my mates cars,(without saying anything),just to see how long it lasted,although not tested to the extreme,it's fair to say their cars are quite neglected.I washed them with Fairy (not clayed) then "sealed" with BSD and they ALWAYS last at least 3 months,rain or shine.Can't believe how good the stuff is.


Fantastic shots  More than just beading p0rn with a Defender in the frame :thumb:

I'd add a like to the post but I see the thresholds have changed and I need more points before I get the thank button back.


----------



## dillinja999

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> This is thanks to my pot of Lustre. Made by The Car Salon! I love this stuff!


loving this wax too :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco

Kamikaze Infinity Wax


----------



## ilogikal1

I'm not going to lie, I'm just going to pic whore now... 

Gyeon Cancoat;


----------



## Bristle Hound

Werkstat acrylic kit on SWMBO Ford Ka :thumb:


----------



## Stinus

Sonax Polymer Netshield


----------



## lemansblue92

ilogikal amazing pics mate, the aperture on those shots is just something else :thumb:


----------



## Kai96

Not the best beading compared to some of the other post but it will do. Used Meg's ultimate quick detailer


----------



## Sambalfour10

My old Astra Vxr with a coat of soft99 fusso


----------



## Ashley1995

My roof this morning


----------



## ex-mooseman

Carchimp Spraysealant


----------



## Miggyt

1 layer of AF spirit


----------



## gibbo555

Hard to beat carbon beading


----------



## ssben83

Loving the carbon!


----------



## shine247

AM / PM. Guess which has no lsp (just now)


----------



## Norton




----------



## rhysduk

FK1000P - still learning the polishing stages!!


----------



## ipnanobox

Couple of water beading pics of my Evo IX after using Auto Glym HD Wax








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## S7ephen j

*Beaaads*

Simoniz original wax after over a month...... As it's the most durable I have right now ( zaino pro show sealant underneath)


----------



## ilogikal1

lemansblue92 said:


> ilogikal amazing pics mate, the aperture on those shots is just something else :thumb:


Cheers dude.


----------



## Oldsparky

Bit of bsd beading under the security lights when I started up the civic this morning


----------



## Simz

*Beading p0rn *


----------



## VXR_midlands

Beading on the bonnet this morning. 3 weeks after a wash!!!!


----------



## fpan




----------



## Rabidracoon28

PowerMaxed WinterCoat


----------



## Stephan

Nightbeading...

New Sonax BSD after a week....





































Grtz
Stephan


----------



## MikeK

My first proper beading shot


----------



## A&J

Not the best of pics but i give you Wolfs chemicals Wolf moon carnauba wax


----------



## Jcwminiadventures




----------



## J306TD




----------



## shine247

fpan said:


>


Always nice to see full spherical droplets.



J306TD said:


>


Quite a common sight these days with continuous damp weather.


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Klasu81




----------



## M4TT17

2 bucket wash followed by Megs Ultimate Quik Wax


----------



## Kerrcentral

*V70 beading*

Gave the car a quick clean yesterday, here are a couple of pics from this mornings drizzle





Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## jk1714

Posting on behalf of a friend. I wanted to wash my car today but the weather is having none of it.


----------



## Stinus

_Soft99 Kiwami_


----------



## A&J

Some frozen beads


----------



## SuperMin

Gtechniq C2v3 with Colli 476 on top, done a month ago, and a quick wash 3 days ago with a wipe over of Z8.


----------



## Tembaco

Kamikaze Infinity Wax. After almost 4 months.

Car is dirty by the way. Not washed for 1,5 week and 800km.


----------



## Dazzel81

Obsession Wax Phantom topped with Evolution


----------



## pt1

applied r222 paint cleaner then 2 layers of swissvax mirage....woke up to frozen beads







ice starting to thaw


----------



## Tim662

BSD on top of FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

2 coats of bsd on unprepared paint


----------



## MAUI

Car Pro CQuartz Classic, topped with Reload.


----------



## JMorty

MAUI said:


> Car Pro CQuartz Classic, topped with Reload.


:argie:


----------



## Galley

Chemical guys Jetseal 109 topped with their XXX wax on my embarrassingly dirty car.



And the bonnet wearing Raceglaze 55


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice beading from mad car care lemon meringue quick detailer


----------



## Richard1

Fusso Coat Dark/Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax


----------



## Hufty

Odk glamour one coat


----------



## dchapman88




----------



## jj9

One coat of Pledge spray furniture polish.


----------



## MagpieRH

Freshly polished, waxed and BSD'd


----------



## A&J

MagpieRH said:


> Freshly polished, waxed and BSD'd


Why not the rest of the car? I see the roof was spared for some reason???


----------



## MagpieRH

A&J said:


> Why not the rest of the car? I see the roof was spared for some reason???


New DA, just testing it out. Did the bonnet, the rear end and the spoiler just because. The rest will get done in time, but it shows the difference all that effort makes. The roof did get some BSD, just a topup to what I thought was a decent amount of protection but it seems was minimal!


----------



## A&J

Thanks for answering :thumb: 

Beads are lovely btw


----------



## Stinus

_Obsession Wax Arethusa v2_ (custom wax in development):


----------



## sevenfourate

Dodo-Juice Supernatural :


----------



## timo10

Couple of ODK lunacy nano wax


----------



## MAUI

sevenfourate said:


> Dodo-Juice Supernatural :


This is what beads should look like.


----------



## swanny78




----------



## swanny78




----------



## Snowley

Amazing colour and great beads.


----------



## A&J

Carshinefactory Majestic spray sealant on top of Britemax blackmax


----------



## BrummyPete

Wolfs bodyguard doing its job on freshly prepped paint
















Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Got the father in law using sonax bsd on his new Mercedes

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/DSC_0480_zpsia4bqcq1.jpg

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Nothing special just an ONR wash + Opti-seal used as drying aid





And Wolfs chemicals wolf moon


----------



## bigmac3161

Kamazie ism topped with wetcoat


----------



## simonfoy

*Beading Porn*

Forgive me father for I have sinned.

It's been a year since my last post (Chemotherapy and a transplant, so I have a good excuse). Anyway having had someone in to do my car for the past 2 years I feel strong enough now to give it a go myself. I don't think anyone cleans the car as well as you do it yourself and so after a nine hour marathon I am posting some beading pics.

I cut the car back to nothing a week ago, sealed with FK1000p Zaino Z6, Grand Finale and was happy with it. Yesterday I decided to open a bottle of Greased Lightening someone bought me for Christmas. Hey, it isn't too bad, and although I didn't have it in me to use as directed I had to wash it first and then applied. Not nearly as bad as I was expecting for some reason. I don't think I could use it on an unwashed car but here are today's results after a quick wash and the Greased Lightening.

Hope you're all well.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## jr250

[/URL][/IMG]

Bouncers Check the Fleck.


----------



## lukedetailer

Some beads on fresh ceramic coating


----------



## Andrew100

bigmac3161 said:


> Kamazie ism topped with wetcoat


Lush :lol: never thought I'd use that word, but it fits


----------



## BerkerCELIK

Here is the Gyeon Bathe+ shampoo beading p0rn =) Lovely sheeting as well.






And a close up! :lol:


----------



## Tembaco

Gyeon Mohs after 3 months (2 layers)


----------



## Diplomat2.6

Volvo 850 Tdi


----------



## Oldsparky

*Beading p0rn *

Tried natty's black wax after a quick go over with black hole at weekend nice shine and decent beading. Car is black polo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Now to compare your Natty black wax with my Natty white wax on top of Poorboy's professional polish


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecce

Sorry about the size/quality, taken with my phone but was so glad to see some rain yesterday and had to snap this. Taken after the second application of BH Hydra-wax


----------



## m350atr

My previous car. BMW 335i. Gorgeous car she was. 


By the way, how come my picture comes up as a link rather than a picture in the reply? Any tips appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## tazzzak

blackfire midnight sun


----------



## TheFlash

Poorboys EX-P topped with Sonax BSD


----------



## Tembaco

Waxaddict Fo Show spray wax


----------



## Kyle 86

Old picture. Zymol Glasur










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Choppy

Infinity wax glass canopy


----------



## mac1459

purple haze


----------



## Lars Z

Dodo Juice - Purple Haze.


----------



## kingswood

beading running off the curve of the roof


----------



## dchapman88

AB Hellshine on spoiler and bonet!

FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## lee8

Thought I'd join in had rain later in the evening after a wash earlier in the day topped with dodo wax.
Photos were shot with iPhone around 10pm.


----------



## Jedi

Good old AG SRP on a 12 year old 307...










Brown patch is where paint has chipped off the roof due to the boot hinge location.


----------



## A&J

Not the best Ive seen but this is Valet pro mad wax


----------



## Daytona675

Dodo juice white fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FK77

Gtechniq C2v3


----------



## beetie0

That's a few weeks old Collinite and topped up with As topaz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Hellshine The Abyss


----------



## Dr_T

p21s


----------



## f4780y

ODK Empire


----------



## Bristle Hound

Sonax BSD


----------



## Guru

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Hellshine The Abyss


Unreal stuff. Is it immediately after application or a few days after?


----------



## SunnyBoi

Body Wrap on an extremely dirty car


----------



## st1965

1 normal pic and 2 close up pics of harley wax on the bonnet of my mondey ST


----------



## HarveyTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrismeehan1994

*Beading p0rn *









Two of my favourite beading shots on the vxr 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Guru said:


> Unreal stuff. Is it immediately after application or a few days after?


Sorry, only checked the thread today - That was the next morning.

Was very pleased!


----------



## JMorty

Two coats of Zymöl Glasur.

Kinda cheating as this was rain the next day but hey, pretty nice!


----------



## CLS500Benz




----------



## JyGee




----------



## Joel.




----------



## c87reed

The silver is my Dad's Hilux with Bilt Hamber's Hydra-wax, that stuff is super easy and quick to apply following their spray on cleanser. Beads and sheets superbly even after a single coat.


----------



## c87reed

The blue is my ST with two coats of Auto Finesse Spirit that were applied three days earlier and it has not been driven at all. Something has definitely gone wrong with that as it didn't even sheet the water off.


----------



## chrissymk3




----------



## J306TD

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## A&J

Good old colli 845


----------



## dreamtheater

8 week old Wax Addict Quartz


----------



## tightlines

ODK GLAMOUR

Only dead fish go with the flow


----------



## Tim662

Think I've found my favourite product combination.

FK1000P sealant, Collinite 845 wax, Meguiars D156 topping after each wash. Super slick and it still does this.


----------



## Joel.

chrissymk3 said:


>


What product is this?


----------



## Boothy

Fusso applied a couple of weeks back. Just wiped down with something Megs Ultimate QD. God I love beading!


----------



## Guru

^^Wow, love those tiny beads between the larger ones.


----------



## gibbo555

Gyeon MOHS


----------



## ben91

Dodo juice purple haze on carbon black paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rEvolve

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

rEvolve said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Excellent!


----------



## Jag_Andrew

After a couple of coats of FK1000p...


----------



## kingswood

love the beading following the contours of the roof!


----------



## Bentley11




----------



## Speedydannyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC




----------



## Bigal15482

image hosting free no registration

After collinite 476


----------



## reks




----------



## pt1

sonax bsd


----------



## dajo

Sonas BSD after 4 weeks and 1300 miles


----------



## Pittsy

Here you go:thumb:


----------



## jake osullivan

Dodo juice beaaddss!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo




----------



## Atchoouuummmm

PolishAngel Rapidwaxx


----------



## Boothy

Bigal15482 said:


> image hosting free no registration
> 
> After collinite 476


Loving that colour!


----------



## Boothy

Fusso 99....


----------



## Guru

^^Amazing!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Very uniform today










As an aside - my neighbours must think I'm a right tool with the number of times I'm taking pictures of my roof in the rain


----------



## Boothy

Lol, tell me about it. I get some odd looks when I've got the tripod set up etc.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## dchapman88

Orchard Autocare Speed Seal


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## A&J




----------



## reks




----------



## A&J

@reks

lovely beads...big scratch...need to :buffer: it out


----------



## reks

A&J said:


> @reks
> 
> lovely beads...big scratch...need to :buffer: it out


  
Tnx
Polished him last sunday.
Probably my wiper blade 😉

Infinity glass canopy.


----------



## CLCC

Sonax BSD over AG EGP


----------



## TheFox-UK

Decontamination, clay & 2 coats of fk1000p.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O.P.

Which wax is used for this? 



A&J said:


>


----------



## kingswood

Megs Ultimate wax and then megs QD on both.

Blue is the wife's company skoda that was done with the UW in early July!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

O.P. said:


> Which wax is used for this?


I think it was Wolfs chemicals wolf moon :thumb:

Nice right :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## storm2284

I'm far from great with a camera but this is a bit of ocd wax. A week old









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

3 week old BSD doing its thing


----------



## Leooo




----------



## JayMac

Naviwax 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRGloss

Any got any beading shots of meguirs gold class carnauba 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

DRGloss said:


> Any got any beading shots of meguirs gold class carnauba
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes:thumb: Here

:lol:


----------



## DRGloss

I don't see any picture. Is my Tapatalk playing up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284

oops double posted sorry!


----------



## storm2284

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284

I'm really no photographer, but in break at work was messing with my phone.. promise last one for now but took the pic then zoomed in a little on it on the phone and this happened, quietly i'm in love


----------



## gibbo555

storm2284 said:


> I'm really no photographer, but in break at work was messing with my phone.. promise last one for now but took the pic then zoomed in a little on it on the phone and this happened, quietly i'm in love


That's a cracking shot, especially to be taken with a phone


----------



## storm2284

Cheers gibbo this was the original photo really didn't think I'd find this in it









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

storm2284 said:


> I'm really no photographer, but in break at work was messing with my phone.. promise last one for now but took the pic then zoomed in a little on it on the phone and this happened, quietly i'm in love


That is absolutely stunning, storm. What a pic.

Mind if I ask what phone you have? Isn't made by Canon by any chance lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284

Cookies said:


> That is absolutely stunning, storm. What a pic.
> 
> Mind if I ask what phone you have? Isn't made by Canon by any chance lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


would you believe it's a samsung s7? i loved my s3 then went to a sony, god knows why! got this beauty in around july i think and knew from day 1 it was good, especially taking a photo and zooming and saving after, i have an older canon camera that we were given a couple of weeks ago but my god it's hard work, i have not the first clue about it! :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Not to shabby










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

storm2284 said:


> would you believe it's a samsung s7? i loved my s3 then went to a sony, god knows why! got this beauty in around july i think and knew from day 1 it was good, especially taking a photo and zooming and saving after, i have an older canon camera that we were given a couple of weeks ago but my god it's hard work, i have not the first clue about it!


Class. I had an s5, and it was the most laggy, glitchy phone I've ever had. Took it back after 4 days and got a Sony lol. May just have a look at the Samsung again come upgrade time, esp with pics like that.

I've been tempted to get a dslr over the past months, and have done some brief research. Just haven't taken the plunge yet. Wouldn't have a Scooby doo either tbh lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284

Cookies said:


> Class. I had an s5, and it was the most laggy, glitchy phone I've ever had. Took it back after 4 days and got a Sony lol. May just have a look at the Samsung again come upgrade time, esp with pics like that.
> 
> I've been tempted to get a dslr over the past months, and have done some brief research. Just haven't taken the plunge yet. Wouldn't have a Scooby doo either tbh lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I don't use a lot on the phone, I am a bit of a blonde technophobe like that, but yeah honestly these things are the shizz


----------



## DLGWRX02

A quick shot in the dark


----------



## SAS Tom




----------



## bigmac3161

Prima hydromax


----------



## reks




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## darbo

*A nice bit of beading*







r222


----------



## Duffbus

Nearly midnight and I am trawling through pictures of beading.......


----------



## dchapman88

A couple from this morning!
JeatSeal with a coat of Alien:51
Might give it a second coat!


----------



## westerman

[URL=http://s245.photobucket.com/user/crested-2008/media/P1020477.jpg.html]

This is after Megs Paste Wax #16 topped with DoDo Acrylic spritz. (and yes I spotted the leftovers on rubber strip!! Now cleaned)


----------



## Tembaco

Waxaddict Quartz


----------



## MDC250

Always nice to see actual water behaviour, thanks Tembaco.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

If you like water behaviour, check this one out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787209684226871296


----------



## MDC250

Open hose drying at its best, thanks


----------



## 350Chris

Wax Planet Bioshock


----------



## armufti

Duffbus said:


> Nearly midnight and I am trawling through pictures of beading.......


Me too buddy, me too!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Roogar

Auto smart - mirror image 
Auto smart - premium wax

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dankellys

I can't get over how good Sonax BSD is. This morning after a light misty rain:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Does a nice round bead of bird poo count as a nice bead? Lol
Carbon Collective oracle working nicely on a little birdy present!


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## CLCC

not quite beading!


----------



## dan4291

Beading from BMD Atlas on my recently machine-polished B-pillars!


----------



## Blacky010_10

Finally!! So, had a coat of PB White diamond followed by a coat of BF midnight sun paste wax and a spritz of AG QD


----------



## dchapman88




----------



## JayMac

Beads this morning from CarPro Hydro2 Lite 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutoGlum

The other morning. Gotta love Autofinesse Essence

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

No rain, only morning dew and just a single coat of power maxed gingerbread wax

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

Hardcore beading porn!


----------



## dal84

Few days old Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax


----------



## SpiderJD

Wash with AG shampoo. Vanilla Moose glaze, Collinite 476S and a wipe down with Sonus QD.


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## dankellys

2 week old Sonax BSD



















Tapatalk!


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & CG V07 on the wife's MINI Cooper S 5 door :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco

Waxaddict Night Beads


----------



## dragstar

4-5 washing then nanolex si3d beads










First wash the dodo hybrid nano wax, perfect beads and shiny finish.


















4 after washing sonax npt










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Tembaco

Waxaddict Subzero 2 months old


----------



## Dazzel81

Zaino Z2


----------



## Rae1001

Power maxed, gingerbread wax, around 5-6 weeks old

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## P13TY B




----------



## P13TY B




----------



## wanner69




----------



## Jtotheb

Very cold this morning so here's some frozen beading pics.... 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

And after today's wash...









Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## joey.180sx

Got these Tuesday morning.Looked like lots of little Christmas trees haha.Been using BSD and CG V7 mixed 50/50.


----------



## P13TY B

Frost beading [/[URL=http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/p13tyb/media/81251357-3A44-4B23-90F2-290FDDD98FDC.jpg.html]


----------



## Lizard

Wow, that looks mad lol


----------



## dal84

Them frozen beading pics are crazy!


----------



## Steinlager-M5

A couple beading pictures taken on my phone, a coat of OCD Alien and coat of OCD Nebula!


----------



## chongo

P13TY B said:


> Frost beading [/[URL=http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/p13tyb/media/81251357-3A44-4B23-90F2-290FDDD98FDC.jpg.html]


Did you apply using the circular motion by any chance

Great shot.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## RonanF

Hours of fog and mist on top of CQuartz and Reload.


----------



## Alan H

Some steady rain this evening. Beading over Poorboys Nattys blue and CG V07 Hybrid sealant. Not sure if the image quality as they were taken with my iPhone. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebjonesy

Boom! Macro shot of some frozen water beads


----------



## rob_hawke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan H

More beading. Same car, but in daylight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

here is my focus roof and rear quarter panel and my mums aveo roof and quarter panel after a quick wash last weekend with megs wash & wax and a quick top up with auto finesse glisten
my focus first


----------



## storm2284

First proper beads in 4 years on the 206.. wax planet's bioshock

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## MrNad

Quality pic Bristle Hound 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytonamc

Colinite 845.


----------



## S7ephen j




----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## SpiderJD




----------



## cooperdr




----------



## j4yt33




----------



## ziggy72

AUTOGLYM HD WAX. rain running off and beading up again in heavy drizzle.


----------



## alfa.rbt




----------



## simonvespa

Purity X in the rain. 5ml in 500ml via foam lance. Quick and easy protection all over!


----------



## dchapman88

BMD Sirius on my spoiler this morning


----------



## Tembaco

Waxaddict Vitreo










M&K Uovo


----------



## timo10

wax planet &#128402;

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Ocd nebula this morning


----------



## jbeer

Here's mine after been waxed/AG High Gloss


----------



## percymon

Greated by this first thing today


----------



## Fidge

Without protection





After Meguiars NXT2.0


----------



## LewisChadwick7

O.C.D nebula


----------



## HarveyTT

Waxaddict Subzero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Bilt hamber double speed wax


----------



## Matt_Fk3

Combo of chemical guys sealant. Dodo juice purple haze and Zaino z-8. Caught after today's 3 hour drizzle fest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

Taken yesterday morning, currently has two coats of M&K Brittania










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Beads from that DW limited edition wax from last year, applied three weeks ago and holding up nice.

Tbf it was a breeze to apply and remove so a win win all round!


----------



## dchapman88




----------



## beemer5711

Nice sight to see in the morning


----------



## Harry_p

Fusso doing what it does best


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Auto Perfection Intensify


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Sonax BSD/Autobrite Direct Project 32 50/50 mix


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Coupe25

Rain X and Poorboys Natty blue liquid wax:


----------



## A&J

Valet pro mad wax


----------



## DLGWRX02

*Beading p0rn *

Got some nice run offs this morning, it's been several months since any proper lsp has been applied. Currently use ONR wipe down after every wash.


----------



## pyro-son

Hope this counts. Beading on a 30 year old canvas tent from this week end.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

applied some AF desire to the rear quarter and boot lid last week, not too sure on the beading though 





and one of the ST wearing AP intensify still


----------



## monkfishh

*My first arty-beady shot.......*

As it was belting down outside, I thought I would check out how well the Dodo Juice Blue velvet was doing on my old banger Clio 172...










Inconsistent bead sizes, but no surprise considering how hard it was coming down, and that there is three weeks worth of dust under the water.... I don't think the camera on the phone does it justice!


----------



## kingswood

Spent 5 hrs in her then it rained the next day

Altho fresh beading shots as a silver lining I suppose!

Final wax was dodo purple haze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

BMD sirius dark after an unexpected shower last night


----------



## dchapman88

LewisChadwick7 said:


> BMD sirius dark after an unexpected shower last night


I love that wax, it's amazing isn't it!


----------



## wanner69

dchapman88 said:


> I love that wax, it's amazing isn't it!


All BMD waxes are superb


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dchapman88 said:


> I love that wax, it's amazing isn't it!





wanner69 said:


> All BMD waxes are superb


i must agree with you both! brilliant wax very nice to use and was a doddle to remove as well! although i was sceptical with the grainy texture at first but it just meltedinto the paint when i applied it


----------



## CLS500Benz




----------



## KR MAN

Power Lock


----------



## rOtah

Not really a beading porn but the only similar topic is in "Waxes, Sealants & Paint Protection" category and this does not fit in, as it doesn't have applied anything on.  It's just a freshly painted, not even 2 days old clear coat. 
1st photo while still raining a little bit, 2nd 15 minutes after the rain.


----------



## Jesse_James

Couple pics using Ez Car Care Granite paint sealant
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Valet pro mad wax. Not sure whose RS i was parked next to in the first pic (in Cornwall for a drag and drift day)but it had some good beading too.
















Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tembaco

M&K Amelia


----------



## LewisChadwick7

DJ purple haze topped with ODK entourage


----------



## maxw

Bilt hamber finis wax on Audi sepang blue paint






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kdot

Nxt Tech doing ok on the Audi :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Infinity Wax rubber wax :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## reks

Carpro


----------



## Rob D 88

Mitchell & King Pure then topped with Soft99 Water Block Dark!
As I clicked for picture 3 it decided to sheet some water!























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytonamc

More Colly 845 action.


----------



## Fairley_46

Sonax BSD doing it's thing.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296

__
https://flic.kr/p/XEyxrm

Hoping the pic works. This was a very quick DA test with SRP and the bonnet of my van. Wasn't expecting much but its better beading that I get by hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DKPowers

Quite fresh Fusso coat beading after snow foaming. Well, more like running water :wave: The car is in a garage so I rarely get the nice dew-beading on the car.

PS. How do I embed Youtube videos here?


----------



## reks

Infinity glass canopy


----------



## Roogar

My wife's mk6 fiesta









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ep3guy

*Bilt hamber finis wax after a misty morning*

My cosmic grey type r


----------



## Nidge76

Ep3guy said:


> My cosmic grey type r


I have the same car. Looks good, what have you used on it?

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ep3guy

Hi Nidge76, they are a pretty car, she's got a bottom coat of Built hamber cleanser polish, and topped off with Built chamber finis wax, it works well for me.


----------



## Ep3guy

Hi again sorry for the predictive text Bilt Hamber products, it's my first post and by the look of it I'm not doing very well


----------



## Nidge76

Ep3guy said:


> Hi Nidge76, they are a pretty car, she's got a bottom coat of Built hamber cleanser polish, and topped off with Built chamber finis wax, it works well for me.


Thanks for that. Bilt Hamber products seem to be excellent. Have to try those sometime.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harribone

G3 Supergloss Paste Wax


----------



## Ep3guy

I've been using them for I while now they are very good, I don't think you'll be disappointed with them.


----------



## Sam534

Fusso






























Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Adams paint sealant and buttery wax









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilko2905

After a light shower this afternoon, here's the beading on the Jag following yesterday's coat of Swissvax BOS.


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## pt1

Sonax bsd on top of fusso coat









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

Kamikaze






























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mattr8700




----------



## Stutopia




----------



## Roscoe

Fusso

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

My attempt of artistic beading pictures……

Products on the car are:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## rob267

Today's beads























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## Eddmeister

Nuba glaze topped with Autoglanz smooth velvet


----------



## matty.13

Adams patriot wax 2 weeks old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TenaciousTed

My roof isn't beading quite as well as the sides and bonnet. The sides and bonnet form nice round globes. The roof is more blob-like.

Is this just to the roof being flat? Or have I perhaps just not applied it as good?


----------



## steelghost

TenaciousTed said:


> My roof isn't beading quite as well as the sides and bonnet. The sides and bonnet form nice round globes. The roof is more blob-like.
> 
> Is this just to the roof being flat? Or have I perhaps just not applied it as good?


Dust will settle more quickly on flat surfaces, which will loosen the beading. If you've applied your LSP at the same time and with the same prep on all panels, I would expect the roof to "recover" after a wash :thumb:


----------



## wax-planet

Heres a few early morning shots of the reformulated shield of dreams on the test panel today


----------



## Tembaco

M&K Opulance


----------



## luke-m-j

Colinite 476s topped up with Sonax BSD


----------



## bense556

BH DSW topped with C2v3


----------



## st1965

Bit of beadage from harly wax applied last week


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & SPUGSD V3 :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Ahhh.... BSD.... how I've missed you.....


----------



## GSI-MAN

Beading of new Obsession development wax


----------



## dan4291

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax. Had it a long time and it is a bit old hat I guess, but still does the job well.










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Nothing wrong with UQW; it always puts a smile on my face... so easy to use, and results like that every time...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## Nidge76

First time I have used BH DSW topped with a 50/50 mix of BSD and Auto Finesse Finale.


----------



## A&J

TAC system moonlight


















Gyeon cancoat


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonar BSD & CG V07 :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Lovely uniform beads can’t beat that combo.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Not bad









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Carplan supergloss on top of Collinite 845









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tembaco

Swissvax Lotus Speed


----------



## MGJ92

Soft99 KOG


----------



## Tembaco

M&K Seal


----------



## euge07

infinity wax supergloss topped with sonax BSD


----------



## LeeH

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan4291

Beading from Obsession Wax Dynasty, 5 weeks after application!









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bouncers Bead juice looking on point!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan

Bilt Hamber DSW on it's best after a cold night 





































Thanks !!


----------



## dchapman88

Carbon Collective Oracle applied on my bother car earlier in the year. Car is 3 weeks unwashed in the pics so still beeding strong


















In2Detailing Ceramic wax on my car


----------



## ben91

Soft 99 Fusso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stse88

Had waxtub's limited wax for winter prep. Then washed car after 2 weeks and sprayed some BSD.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

Bilt Hamber DSW after 3 weeks









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## VOYAGERXP

Poorboys Liquid Nattys Red


----------



## Stephan

Another Bilt Hamber DSW


----------



## weemaco

Stunning shots


----------



## fabiolous

Sonax BSD from last week.


----------



## iannidan

Finishkare hi temp


----------



## JasonKruys

I was quite impressed with this... LE Eco Shield applied beginning of November, 4 washes since with Gyeon Bathe, 1st and 3rd followed with a quick spritz of C2v3 diluted 50:50 with water. First pic is the bonnet, next two are the roof...Couple of quick snaps on my way out to look at Christmas Lights!























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Fusso coat doing its thing on my wing mirror









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tembaco

Gyeon Syncro (first week, so no washing)


----------



## RealSteal

Mine after a quick wash down in the snow this morning









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Some fabulous images on this thread.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Autoglym UHD
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## GaryKinghorn

Collinite 476s










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Waxaddict Vortex topped with Waxaddict Custom Gloss:-


----------



## pyro-son

Fusso beading great this morning


----------



## Jonnybbad

HBS custom wax creations protobubble #263 Beading









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

*Beading p0rn *

Double Speed Wax. Love the way the feature lines have let gravity take over. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Bh dsw









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Last nights beads...must of been cold through the night 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Was Feeding the swans today and noticed they have pretty good beads 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

pt1 said:


> Was Feeding the swans today and noticed they have pretty good beads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Wonder what lsp he's using!

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Fusso

Fusso Wax Beading by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


----------



## A&J

Jayswax bubblegum wax


----------



## steelghost

Two coats of BH Finis over Britemax Blackmax by hand:


----------



## pt1

Anglewax,fifth element









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

soft99 scratch repair wax


----------



## J4Y

My results on my new Leon Cupra 300. I applied two coats of Poorboys White Diamond Glaze followed by 2 coats of Dodo Juice White Diamond Wax.

Untitled by jamie hall, on Flickr


----------



## Petey80

AF Tripple

AFTripplebead_3 by Pete, on Flickr

AFTripplebead_2 by Pete, on Flickr

AFTripplebead_1 by Pete, on Flickr

AFTripplebead by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## pt1

Sonax bsd on top of anglewax fifth element









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Simplewax armour























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljw2k

Not sure what's good beeding or bad beeding but here we go  taken with my CCTV camera so excuse the picture.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Simple Wax Armour 5 weeks after application! Excuse photo quality - taken with my prehistoric mobile.
















Sent from my VFD 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

Wax Planet iWax on our Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo estate
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Meant to post this yesterday, simplewax armour.


----------



## dchapman88

Obsession Wax custom


----------



## matty.13

Odk revere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazednconfused

Obsession Wax Phantom
















Sent from my VFD 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wo-wo's Nanocoat after it rained almost as soon as I'd foamed and rinsed.


----------



## dchapman88

Autoglym UHD Wax


----------



## ternopil123

CAR CARE-SB CONSTANT & ELEGANT


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of BSD & CG V07 :thumb:


----------



## dizzdoz

Gtechniq C2 v3 Liquid Crystal

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Collinite 845


----------



## Nitemare

Deep Impact Blue ST Ford Focus ... after Gyeon Mohs+


----------



## matty.13

Adams ceramic paste wax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

Autoglym UHD


----------



## Jonnybbad

ODK hybrid wax sample beading









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Straying away from the norm with a solitary bead on BH Double Speed Was......


----------



## Boothy

BH Double Speed Wax at sunrise and a couple from later in the day.....


----------



## garage_dweller

Angelwax guardian









V7/bsd 50:50 mix as a drying aid following a wash with Adams blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax


----------



## rob267

Menzerna powerlock doing well























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

G3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Dwarf

/Users/davidhodgson/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/a0/00/a059/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_a059.jpg

Ceramic wax. Jayswax. Very easy on/off. Left overnight in Bowness on Hotel car park with her at a nose down angle. Gravity did the rest.


----------



## wrxmania

Car Plan No.1 Super Gloss, bought for £6.

Car not washed in 800 miles since I bought it at auction - and simply sprayed on/rinsed straight off.

Total time - 5 minutes maximum. Done 2 weeks ago, pics taken this morning.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksouth

These beading pictures are like drugs for me. Can't get enough.


----------



## gishy

grandaughters little blue chevrolet/daewoo thing did at the weekend ,quick wash very quick going over with clay mitt and a coat of meguiars ultimate paste wax.come out rather well I thought.


----------



## Andyblue

Wife's car after using new shampoo last week


----------



## Brian1612

50/50 mix of Autoglanz Smooth Velvet and Sonax BSD. Lovely mix this!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Autobead Spray Sealant, single coat as it rained just as I finished 






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick 77

Beading by VMBML, on Flickr

1.5 year old ceramic coating with zero maintenance!


----------



## gishy

my wife just caught me videoing my car through the window, I think she said something like "you really have lost the plot now" as she walked away.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Beading reflections by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Sonax BSD and Chemical Guys V07 hybrid sealant used as a 50:50 mix drying aid


----------



## HarveyTT

Angelwax H2Go
Angelwax Corona (trim)
Waxaddict Vortex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Not too many of fabric roofs, so here's one that greeted me this morning following heavy overnight rain - roof not been treated for over 6 months and it's had a few washes in that time for dirt / pollen / bird bomb removal


----------



## scooobydont

Britemax remax Si02, pic taken with ageing phone...


----------



## J306TD

FK1000P

Rained overnight. Woke up to this on the roof









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Fireball fusion, any tips how to do beading shots? Focus was all over the place









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

my kia with fusso after about six weeks


----------



## dizzdoz

Gtechniq C2 - Liquid Crystal v3 on my CLK boot lid about 3 months after application.


----------



## dchapman88

Soft99 King Of Gloss


----------



## horico

SVCR on the bootlid
20181017_101136 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

AF Illusion of the carbon roof:
20181017_101148 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Boothy

Wax Planet - Show Business after two weeks, couple of hundred miles and no wash.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

BEADING courtesy of a BSD 70% and Adam's Detail Spray 30% mix!































Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Ennoch

Rear wing on the Impreza with Megs Ultimate Polish, FK1000P and then a topper of Dodo Juice Hard Candy:


----------



## CharliesTTS

Obsession phantom on the wife's car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzyb

2018-10-21 16.47.58-1 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

2018-10-21 16.46.39 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

2018-10-21 16.46.32 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

2018-10-21 16.46.12 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

Courtesy of a new development wax from ODK


----------



## dazzyb

2018-10-21 16.02.48 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

2018-10-21 16.02.39 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

2018-10-21 16.04.20 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr


----------



## HEADPHONES

Rob D 88 said:


> BEADING courtesy of a BSD 70% and Adam's Detail Spray 30% mix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I always find myself looking for the interesting reflections in the beads...... great reflections in yours!


----------



## HEADPHONES

dazzyb said:


> 2018-10-21 16.47.58-1 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-21 16.46.39 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-21 16.46.32 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-21 16.46.12 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr
> 
> Courtesy of a new development wax from ODK


Metallic flake pop galore in those beads :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

Gyeon Wetcoat, topped with BSD! Working a treat.


----------



## DetailedOnline

A couple of pics of our Nano sealant doing it's thing



















And one of our soon to be released Surreal ceramic wax being tested out on bare paint


----------



## garage_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

BSD. Where have you been all my life!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Night beads by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Night beads by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## tomstephens89

Not my best, but here. 1 week old single coat application of BH DSW.


----------



## DanWinfield

Sheets too quick to catch the beads when fresh  . 
TAC moonlight with about 500 miles and bonfire week on top of it.























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jai

This is a couple of days after applying Collinite 476S


----------



## tomstephens89

Here's some shots of 2 week old (1000 miles driven) Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax:


----------



## Marc2004




----------



## DanWinfield

Fusso on roof and moonlight on boot
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Tax systems moonlight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego

matty.13 said:


> Tax systems moonlight [/QUOTE]
> 
> Tight!
> 
> That HMRC/IRS/ATO gear is rocking.


----------



## Slick 77

*2 coats of Glasur*

Glasur Beading by VMBML, on Flickr


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## DanWinfield

Good ol BSD









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Angel Wax Enigma QD... wow.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

DetailedOnline Nano sealant


----------



## Boothy

Brian1612 said:


> Angel Wax Enigma QD... wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Holy sh*t!

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89




----------



## Jack R

ODK revere topped with Adam's ceramic boost


----------



## changed

My attempt.. quite pleased myself








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## puntohgt77

Gave the car a quick 'contactless' wash yesterday to remove some of the road grime and gave it a quick coat of AF Aqua coat.

Went out today and thought the beading was pretty good for how little effort and time it requires!

9vy89jTiTcW+q1HsrD19dQ by Mark Turner, on Flickr

KViNbNSpSBmilN2HS2%J%Q by Mark Turner, on Flickr


----------



## muzzer

Detailedonline's Ultima Sio2 enhanced wax


----------



## Simz

Frosty this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000

For everyone interested in the future of beading with cool videos:





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V8 JEFF

*Sportbrake beading*

Spoiler beading on my Jaguar 300 Sport. Meguiars quick wax


----------



## v_r_s

rlmccarty2000 said:


> For everyone interested in the future of beading with cool videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Never have a wet car ever again!!


----------



## dchapman88

1 coat Dodo Juice Diamond White


----------



## TonyHill

From the Britemax twins, only this time Extreme Elements 2.0 followed by Max Shine 👍


----------



## vRS_SK

Hi all

Have to share mine as well.

I have made my winter prep back in October and after almost 3 months this isstil the beading on it - as a base there is AMMO Reflex ( petroleum based coating ) on that one layer of AMMO Skin(sealant) and topped with AMMO Creme hard wax.

As a maintenance I use to dry the car with AMMO Hydrate

And this is it...
















Sent from my iPhone via TapaTalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Brian1612 said:


> Angel Wax Enigma QD... wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Like marbles!


----------



## Alex_225

Dodo Juice Need for Speed followed by Hard Candy.


----------



## footfistart

CarPro dlux










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Good ol' FK1000P


----------



## RonanF

Fusso:


----------



## Brian1612

RonanF said:


> Fusso:


Nice! Product is that Ronan?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wowo's crystal sealant























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF

Brian1612 said:


> Nice! Product is that Ronan?


Soft 99 Fusso.


----------



## maraalfa

https://s102.photobucket.com/user/maraalfa/media/DSC_0597.jpg.html][/URL] 

Fusso 99 over AG SRP, dirty frost melt beading on roof of mini and GTO..


----------



## horico

Beading by night.

Illusion atop freshly detailed paint.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## footfistart

Fusso coat in action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Snow melt action on wet coat
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polished Adam

Beading after Cancoat, not the tighest i've seen but the water runs straight off.


----------



## matty.13

Carpro elixir
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VW_Ben

Bilt Hamber QD over Swissvax Onyx....


----------



## markito

Sonax BSD


----------



## woodycivic

Black Civic after polishing with black hole glaze then topped with dodo juice purple haze


----------



## pt1

Sonax bsd









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTokat

Netshield + BSD









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

FK1000P on my sunroof, taken from inside looking up.


----------



## matty.13

Bead maker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

This morning looking good. 2 weeks since I applied 50/50 BSD and Megs UF.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Sonax xtreme protect and shine npt









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Meguiars ultimate liquid wax









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Mitchell and King show wax v2









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

Sonax BSD beads 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## TomCatUK

This morning's beads as I passed the car


----------



## markito

Menzerna one step polish by rotary and then lsp with fk1000p


----------



## A&J

Optimum opti-seal


----------



## gishy

Went out this morning to do a quick maintenance wash on the car,had a full decontamination last weekend and a coat of soft 99 fussso on so thought i would give it a rinse before the wash to see what the beading was like.also did the wheels with fusso just to see how they will hold up


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the missus bike a quick tidy up ready for the summer weather. 
After a quick wash and a seal with BSD the beads were pretty decent
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083




----------



## matty.13

Beadmaker with 10ml of bouncers hsi02































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraredgti

AG Ultra HD wax


----------



## Boothy

matty.13 said:


> Beadmaker with 10ml of bouncers hsi02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that just 10ml per entire bottle of Beadmaker and how do you find the water behavior without the Bouncers?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Boothy said:


> Is that just 10ml per entire bottle of Beadmaker and how do you find the water behavior without the Bouncers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


10ml per 500ml of beadmaker . Not great tbh the beading is much stronger with the hsi02 added

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Car Chem Hi Shine


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM

Mercedes S500 coupe and Gyeon Q2 Prime, with Gtechniq G1 on the glass

IMG_20190529_170347 by Jason Williams, on Flickr

IMG_20190529_170414 by Jason Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Richard1

Polishangel Cosmic Spritz


----------



## Derek Mc

After five full washes and about eight weeks having had Wowo's Crystal Sealant and no top up's
IMG_20190601_152053 by Derek McIlreavy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pt1

As the weather hasn't been to good i gave the car a coat of sonax bsd, great results









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crash486

Still beading well. Just happens to be frozen! SiFinish.










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX

Turtle wax hydrophobic wax sealant topped with chemical guys butter wet wax.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Wax Planet - Show Business.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Another for Wax Planet Show Business









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jnr170

Anglewax dark angel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

First time use of beadmaker, I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019

Early morning beading courtesy of Soft 99 Kiwami


----------



## CharliesTTS

Glaco glass coating on glass
Polish Angel carnauba arts on bodywork










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX

Turtle wax seal n shine last applied just under 6 weeks ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Old school colinite 845









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Some obsession wax phantom, brilliant wax 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW

richard1 said:


> polishangel cosmic spritz


wow, just wow 😲


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wowo's crystal sealant doing its thing on mine and turtlewax on the wifes
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## M4TT17

Sonax BSD after a clean and wipe down with Gyeon Prep


----------



## garage_dweller

Beadmaker doing its thing. A few weeks since last wash. 









Sonax spray and seal doing what it says on the tin. Car not been washed for a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan75

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

One week after new coat of fusso


----------



## bigrace

SIO2 Gloss Detailer from Detailed Online









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## danboy

some great beading shots


----------



## Boothy

Turtle Wax Dry & Rinse.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

Boothy said:


> Turtle Wax Dry & Rinse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


just got some of that t/wax rinse and dry but not had chance to use it yet,any feedback ?
thanks


----------



## Andyblue

Turtle wax hybrid sealant wax ...


----------



## Alex B

GYEON Q²M Wet Coat this morning
First time use, was applied few days before these photos


----------



## cole_scirocco

Mine from last nights mini detail.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer

Sentinel Silk Wax on PPF


----------



## Gafferinc

The morning after yesterday's quick wash and Turtle Wax Dry and Shine









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Turtle Wax Dry & Shine!


----------



## Kenan

Another Turtle Wax dry and shine on my new car which still haven't been clayed or polished so it bonded well considering.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

gishy said:


> just got some of that t/wax rinse and dry but not had chance to use it yet,any feedback ?
> 
> thanks


Pretty straight forward to use. Just split the csr into sections and be sure to rinse it well. For the money it's a cracking product for rapid winter top ups.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## blip640

Soft99 Water Block Extra Gloss (Dark)


----------



## 350Chris




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## garage_dweller

Sonar spray & seal

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

First attempt with BSD after a few days


----------



## HEADPHONES

SunnyBoi said:


> Water Beading with Kamikaze Miyabi - YouTube


Not often I see a photo capturing "beads in motion" :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

In fact the collection of photos on this page together make this particular page stand out.
Hats off to all of you!


----------



## aldouk

Beading juice doing its thing keeping the protection topped up over winter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Wax planet solarized, great wax 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Simplewax Christmas Armour 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Autoglym UHD wax over SRP, I think the SRP is making the beading flatter. When I get chance to machine polish some of the car I'll retest.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

pt1 said:


> Wax planet solarized, great wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Oooooo......very voluptuous beads


----------



## crash486

Bit of beading on a filthy car. No water for washing.
Adams H2O guard and gloss applied 4 weeks ago and 3000+ km.
















Crash486


----------



## Rob D 88

Beading courtesy of Turtle Wax Dry & Shine! Sprayed on to a wet panel spread with a damp microfiber before being pressure rinsed!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

It's not even the best beading but kind of surprising. I applied two coats of Supernatural Hybrid and was topping up with Red Mist over winter.

The other day I washed the car and used some Poorboys Quick Detailer Plus as a drying aid. I only bought it as a quick detailer as my local Motorworld has quite a range of PB products.

Was pleasantly surprised by the weird beading it left behind from the mist on the car the following day and I thought the pic was quite cool.


----------



## pt1

Menzerna endless shine









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm

Slightly unusual to see beading on a calliper:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Gyeon Wet Coat.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

BSD


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Loving the reflections in the beads Joey. Like little snow globes. 👌🏻


----------



## pt1

Mitchell&King wax+









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Dodo Juice Purple Haze over Done and Dusted after 2 weeks.
Dunno if this is alright or not lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanJones




----------



## Gafferinc

A bit of frozen beading this morning


----------



## BrummyPete

Some beading from colly 476
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Zymol Glasur on my Subaru Roof Top...









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

TurtleWax Dry & Shine!



















Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Crikey Moses Rob. It looks like water positively hates your car. 😂


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Crikey Moses Rob. It looks like water positively hates your car. 😂


I knew you'd like that one GeeWhizz!

It's pretty impressive on clean fresh paint! I will be stripping it Saturday hopefully then doing a light finishing polish and Oracle coating!

Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Oh I have my _beady_ eye on you Rob. 🤪
That water is behaving like it's just dipped it's toe into bath water that is too hot.


----------



## 66Rob

I thought mine was okay until I saw Rob D's. Fantastic pictures and beading

This in mine today Fusso Warer Block (light)


----------



## Rob D 88

66Rob said:


> I thought mine was okay until I saw Rob D's. Fantastic pictures and beading
> 
> This in mine today Fusso Warer Block (light)


Cheers mate, I do love a great beading shot!


----------



## AndyQash

Rob D 88 said:


> TurtleWax Dry & Shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Beautiful, that really is quite impressive, gave the Qashqai a covering of Gyeon WetCoat this morning, just need some rain to see how it compares to TWD&S.


----------



## Rob D 88

AndyQash said:


> Beautiful, that really is quite impressive, gave the Qashqai a covering of Gyeon WetCoat this morning, just need some rain to see how it compares to TWD&S.


:thumb:


----------



## Gheezer

Sentinel Mist+ QD used as a rinse aid.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Blackfire Paint Finish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer

Sentinel QD Mist+ used as a rinse aid after cleaning.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Bouncers Done & Dusted SI


----------



## AndyQash

Nice MrGeeWhiz...I was really hoping to see how WetCoat beaded up, but round my way all the cars were covered in a very thick layer of dust and when it rained I didn't get to see the real clean paint beading.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

There's a pic of wet coat at post #1872 Andy. It's good stuff.


----------



## AndyQash

Cheers fella... looks ok, not what you would call super tight beading but there's some protection.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

No it's not one of those that makes the beads stand tall. The gloss from wet coat is pretty good but the Bouncers (which is a spray on/wipe off) is a couple of steps higher. How they compare with regards to longevity I don't know yet, but I'd be happy with half the durability on the Bouncers and benefit from the extra bling. I have 3.5 litres of Wet Coat left though. 😂


----------



## AndyQash

Yes, I was very pleased with the gloss from WetCoat, will try and give the car a wash in the next few days to get rid of the hundreds of dusty water spots that are covering it and see what the water behaviour is like once the paint is clean.


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Bouncers Done & Dusted SI


Geewhiz.

I coated my car in Carbon Collective Oracle... You wanna see it bead and repel water. Jusus!

Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Let’s be havin’ a butchers then.


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Let's be havin' a butchers then.


I will upload a video tomorrow.


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Let's be havin' a butchers then.


Here we go GeeWhiz,


----------



## AndyQash

Very impressive, Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS

It's like you're washing your car on the moon. I like it. Is this one of those products that needs to be cured indoors for a day or so, or can you wipe on, wipe off?


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> It's like you're washing your car on the moon. I like it. Is this one of those products that needs to be cured indoors for a day or so, or can you wipe on, wipe off?


You can do it outdoors mate, just make sure the car doesn't get wet for at least a good 24 hours. Luckily it didn't rain for over a week.

Thanks Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Of course it rained last night, I polished the car!
Still, can check the beading on Sonax BSD and topped off with Bouncers D&D SI.


----------



## AndyQash

Lovely...not that I need another spray sealant, but D&D SI looks rather tempting.

I remember Jon at Forensic using it on his red Beamer and the gloss levels were quite staggering.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I saw that one. It gets my vote Andy.


----------



## garage_dweller

Fire pit cover









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab W19

Meguiars hybrid Ceramic.
Was its first coat as per the instructions.

I started again and dry applied as per the advice on here, much better results but I don't have any pictures.









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

I must admit that since getting rid of the old X-Trail I don't get to use waxes or sealants in that sense because the Qashqai is ceramic coated and kind of miss the process.

So, an old picture of the Xy wearing my fav Fusso.


----------



## astra-bertone

Single coat of Poorboy's xp, left to cure for an hour before buffing


----------



## Telboy63

Poor boys natty wax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Csl & EXO on the old fellas mk1 Mini









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timo10

Detailed online si02 on the blue 
Fast wax on the red
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

TAC System Sparkle+ topped with Quartz Max



















































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab W19

Detailed online surreal ceramic









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick23

Cg butterwax followed by jetseal.









Sent from my SM-F907B using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX

Turtle wax hydrophobic wax sealant. (Seal n Shine)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Good beading from a 2 week old QD. Really impressed with smooth velvet from Autoglanz.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Reload










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markyboy.1967

Fusso King of Gloss on my Audi Q5 daytona grey paintwork.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wojtek_pl




----------



## CharliesTTS

Cosmic Spritz on Bodywork
Diver on rear screen
Rain on windscreen











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JARS

Black 2009 Audi S3, Lime Prime, Autoglym HD Wax and Meguiars Last Touch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

CarPro Elixer on my stainless steel fire pit cover 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

CharliesTTS said:


> Cosmic Spritz on Bodywork
> Diver on rear screen
> Rain on windscreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice water behavior ... Might have to get some 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Some anglewax dark angel.. Nice all round wax 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Soft 99 Water block
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Some Contact 121 from rainfall.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Soft 99 water block









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Fusso on the left, fireball Fusion in the right.


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Soft 99 water block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It's great stuff isnt it? Only got it a few months back on sale on Nipponshine.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> It's great stuff isnt it? Only got it a few months back on sale on Nipponshine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Yes, its a great product.strong points are price, breeze to remove and the water behavior. I have to say it looks great on my black car too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Car-Chem Hydrocoat Hybrid and rain


----------



## Lexus-is250

Kenan said:


> Car-Chem Hydrocoat Hybrid and rain


It's a funny product that. It makes my car look amazing and I dont have another product that throws water off as such low speed. Just do t think it lasts that long but I use it as a topper

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 47p2




----------



## Kenan

Lexus-is250 said:


> It's a funny product that. It makes my car look amazing and I dont have another product that throws water off as such low speed. Just do t think it lasts that long but I use it as a topper
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


First time trying it, only put it on one panel and haven't seen the sun on the car yet to get a proper look. Reminded me of Crystal Sealent when applying


----------



## pt1

47p2 said:


>


What product is under them beads?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> What product is under them beads?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


And how did you take the picture?


----------



## 47p2

pt1 said:


> What product is under them beads?


Chemical Guys 5050 wax



Kenan said:


> And how did you take the picture?


Camera on manual to adjust shutter speed and F stop


----------



## AndyQash

That is some amazing beading, 47p2...some of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## pt1

47p2 said:


> Chemical Guys 5050 wax
> 
> Camera on manual to adjust shutter speed and F stop


Thats me buying some cg 50/50 then 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> Thats me buying some cg 50/50 then
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Iv looked, I have too many to get another . . But it is in a nice tin . . .


----------



## 47p2

A few more


----------



## MDC250

350 miles covered BSD still doing its thing.


----------



## Cuffy

BSD & EZ gloss boss mix









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Bit of dust on it but Cancoat still doing it's thing


----------



## Brian1612

atbalfour said:


> Bit of dust on it but Cancoat still doing it's thing


Fantastic lite ceramic product 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MELennium

Beading this morning Audi A1


----------



## cole_scirocco

Mine on the company car this morning.


----------



## SpiderJD

Carbon Collective Platinum Paint and Oracle .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Good old BSD on the Twingo.


----------



## Kenan

Car-Chem Hydro QD


----------



## pt1

Wowo crystal sealant v3









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Rain x on the garden table










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Bit of dust on it but Cancoat still doing it's thing


How does can coat compare to wowo crystal sealant?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> How does can coat compare to wowo crystal sealant?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I haven't used CS personally but I love Cancoat.

Rich candy gloss, great self cleaning and the best water behaviour you're likely to find outside of £100 coatings. It's easy to apply and performs as new well upwards of 6 months - I've seen posts where it's still performing after 15 months.

Cancoat contains true ceramic properties (it's a lite coating itself, though I use it as a topper on my own). CS is not a coating, more like a long lasting sealant. It's cheaper and from what I've seen doesn't perform at the same level (at least initially) and compatibility wise it wouldn't be something I'd consider as a topper to a ceramic. Reviews on here have found previous versions to durable but for me, I'd struggle to see why you'd go for CS over Cancoat unless price is a factor.

You'll get at least 8 applications from one bottle of Cancoat - little goes a long way.


----------



## pt1

Sonax extreme protect and shine npt. Not the nicest to use, especially on black but beads make up for that









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Phillips

I'll play, this is water beading on a brand new C8 Corvette I recently detailed.










*What do you think? Use this picture for Mouse Pad art?*



















*Tight, tall and small, just how we like our water beading!*



















*Just an old 2-door Chevy...*


----------



## oobster

Race Glaze Signature Wax 55 on my Focus RS:








[/URL]Water Beads by Andy McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jonnybbad

Beading courtesy of autoglanz prism
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Polish Angel Cosmic shampoo 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612

Carpro Elixir on top of Gyeon Cancoat... not bad at all 






























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## frisky

My Peugeot 3008 GT
Beading thanks to Blackfire Montan wax









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

sharrkey said:


> Polish Angel Cosmic shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is epic 
Is it genuinely just the shampoo giving that beading?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Leebo310 said:


> That is epic
> Is it genuinely just the shampoo giving that beading?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Doubt it multiple other coatings below lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leebo310

sharrkey said:


> Doubt it multiple other coatings below lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nc_

Soft99 Water Block dark


----------



## Guest

Cquartz UK 3.0 - No toppers needed 

Click to zoom, thumbnails are poor!


----------



## Radders89

Titan coatings courtesy of Richard @refineddetail

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Gyeon CanCoat


----------



## NorthantsPete

Id forgotten how nice the NXT wax beading is, the morning dew even beads whereas other cars are just 'wet'.


----------



## NorthantsPete

No rain, just humid


----------



## pt1

Tac systems shinee wax









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Richard1 said:


> Gyeon CanCoat


If you are into beading, that is very impressive.


----------



## Mugen

First rain after AG UHD application.


----------



## smk82

Finally got a chance to deep clean the R wagon, decontaminated , clay, and two layers of wax (AF temptation)...

Decent beading after a short rainstorm the following day

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gyeon Cure :thumb:


----------



## linuxmanju

Last week did a ONR wash and used Sonax BSD as a drying aid. It rained yesterday here. BSD never failed to impress me.
















Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

excuse the dirty car, but this is BSM....


----------



## marc81

Gave mt Astra J a clean on Sunday.. came out to this nice beading this morning. BH cleanser polish with In2detailing Ceramic Crystal Wax on top.


----------



## linuxmanju

marc81 said:


> Gave mt Astra J a clean on Sunday.. came out to this nice beading this morning. BH cleanser polish with In2detailing Ceramic Crystal Wax on top.


Woooow... Just wooow. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Bargain of the century that wax, smells lovely too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Agreed, that's some mighty fine beading.


----------



## AndyQash

Gyeon WETCOAT doing its thing.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Anachem Hybrid / Odk Entourage mix.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fullhauser

Gyeon synchro followed by a top of cure


----------



## CharliesTTS

Kamikaze Intenso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

That's some real tight beading from the Kamikaze.


----------



## CharliesTTS

A bit of luck how the light caught the beads as well!! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## GSVHammer

M&K Radiance Wax. (Winter Wax)







Sonax PNS


----------



## nog

Some great pictures of beading over 200 pages and 10 years but have things changed much comparing first few pages and recent pages? Guess new sealants have longer life but does that matter a lot to many people who look after their cars/enjoy looking after the paint.
Not knocking anyone, just noticed thread was on 200 pages


----------



## LeeH

The only thing that has changed is the ease of application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wowo's Crystal sealant.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Lexus-is250 said:


> Wowo's Crystal sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Great beading.


----------



## pt1

With wet weather forecast i decided to top the roof with some soft99 water block









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

Looks great pt1!


----------



## McC

Collinite double coat









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Lexus-is250 said:


> Wowo's Crystal sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Such an underated product. Beads like a dream!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Phillips

Where can I find that thread to share pictures of,

*Water Sheeting*


----------



## LeeH

Mike Phillips said:


> Where can I find that thread to share pictures of,
> 
> *Water Sheeting*


Won't that just be a dry panel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKA Pabs

Love Sonax polymer net shield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

Autoglym UHD









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry

nog said:


> Some great pictures of beading over 200 pages and 10 years but have things changed much comparing first few pages and recent pages? Guess new sealants have longer life but does that matter a lot to many people who look after their cars/enjoy looking after the paint.
> Not knocking anyone, just noticed thread was on 200 pages


Nothing has changed for me in about 12 Years, I am Still using Collinites Waxes! Started out using no:476 and now use no:845.

Creature of habit


----------



## JARS

All that is on this paintwork is the Blackfire SRC finishing polish as I had to move the car out of the garage after polishing for a short time, so not the best I've had 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astra-bertone

Two coats of nano luxe wax









Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

BSD on top of AF Powerseal, cheap winter combo!


----------



## sharrkey

Polish Angel Centurion & Wulfinte

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

AKA Pabs said:


> Love Sonax polymer net shield
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's sad that I knew just from the photo that it was either PNS or BSD. The most distinctive beads out there.


----------



## Muska

The light was falling just right in the car park at work

Polish Angel rapidwaxx


----------



## AndyQash

Muska said:


> The light was falling just right in the car park at work
> 
> Polish Angel rapidwaxx


Like a bonnet full of diamonds


----------



## Juke_Fan

AS Topaz (from about 6 weeks ago) topped with AS Tango (used as a drying aid). Not too bad for some old fashioned products


----------



## Kenan

Autoglym UHD Wax and some cold weather































Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Polish Angel Carnuaba Arts Blue Xilion - as hydrophobic as I've found 

(this is after 4 days of driving)










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Polish Angel Carnuaba Arts Blue Xilion - as hydrophobic as I've found
> 
> (this is after 4 days of driving)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Looked at this before then went out washed the car and topped it with PA carnauba arts black wulfenite 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

Old-school combo of: Sonax BSD over Collinite 845 - doing its thing as the sun came up this am.......


----------



## jenks

Fabsil on the TT fabric roof and some nice beeding on the fiesta plastics courtesy of Auto Finesse























Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## percymon

Bit chilly overnight, but the orange globe has now appeared in the sky..

BSD, a week since last wash..



Gtechniq C1, 20 months since applied, with C2v3 as a drying aid 2 weeks ago..


----------



## 66Rob




----------



## 66Rob




----------



## B17BLG

66Rob said:


>


Looks like a fine pebble displayed with perfectly polished down pebbles. Increcible!


----------



## WHIZZER

Turtle wax maxwax and Flex Wax ( graphene infused)


----------



## WHIZZER

after a rain -Turtle wax maxwax and Flex Wax ( graphene infused)


----------



## sharrkey

Polish Angel Centurion & Wulfinte
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## breney

Wowos signature wax over poorboys black hole. 5 or 6 washes in.


----------



## uruk hai

Few beading shots this morning, the LSP is Wax Planet Shell Shock.


----------



## AndyQash

Very nice...beads with spikey haircuts.


----------



## sharrkey

PA Wulfinte

















PA Zirkon

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> PA Wulfinte
> 
> PA Zirkon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very very Polish Angel..


----------



## Coatings

atbalfour said:


> Very very Polish Angel..


Cosmic spritz


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmax

I know its not everyones cuppa tea, but C2v3 doing what it should


----------



## Muska

Polish Angel Master Sealant (last month) & Silver Alunite after about 150 miles use.


----------



## 66Rob

Fusso Water Block


----------



## Richard1

TAC Systems Shinee Wax


----------



## bellguy

My beading with PA Black Wulfenite after 3 washes/weeks.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Turtlewax Flex Wax - sorry, image is huge if I embed it.

https://i.imgur.com/RgeMppe.jpg


----------



## Brocky36




----------



## BrummyPete

Zaino Z2


----------



## 121DOM

Adam's butter, very impressed this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave9




----------



## GeeWhizRS

Carpro Lite (no topper)


----------



## garage_dweller

Polish angel rapidwaxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41

BMD Taurus over 2 coats Genesis.






























Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Bsd on the wing mirror









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

DoDo Juice Shine Craft










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Carpro cquartz U.K. 3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manians

Gesendet von meinem SM-A515F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy

4 weeks and 3 washes, Pinnacle souveran still looking good, this is after a slow drive to work in traffic.


----------



## pt1

bellguy said:


> 4 weeks and 3 washes, Pinnacle souveran still looking good, this is after a slow drive to work in traffic.


 such a nice wax 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Carbon Collective Platinum Glass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvio000

Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax
















Enviado do meu SM-G980F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Mitchell & King Le Mans wax this morning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

A brand not seen much on these pages but a brand I used a fair bit at the start of my detailing journey; Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Last week applied NV lustre + NV Jet on top

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Infinity wax graphene wax









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Nice. You rate it?


----------



## Rappy

Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Nice. You rate it?


Yes, now i have worked out the hologram issues.one of the best 'wet' looks i have seen and very hydrophobic 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Nv lustre + nv jet 5 weeks on


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Miggyt said:


> Nv lustre + nv jet 5 weeks on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The round pronounced beads seem to have degraded quite quickly compared to a previous post you made, I sold lustre soon after getting and Jet has lay in box since then! Just wasn't for me unfortunately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyt

sharrkey said:


> The round pronounced beads seem to have degraded quite quickly compared to a previous post you made, I sold lustre soon after getting and Jet has lay in box since then! Just wasn't for me unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah the beading does look not as pronounced which is a shame but the sheeting is still like new, it was super easy to apply and I've still got loads left, only got it to wait for the ceramic coating to hit the uk :lol:

Was tempted to get nv boost to add after a few washes but not sure yet might be a waste of money aha


----------



## Coatings

Miggyt said:


> Yeah the beading does look not as pronounced which is a shame but the sheeting is still like new, it was super easy to apply and I've still got loads left, only got it to wait for the ceramic coating to hit the uk :lol:
> 
> Was tempted to get nv boost to add after a few washes but not sure yet might be a waste of money aha


Boost was one of the glossiest QD's i've used on white. Did not test the self cleaning, shedding capabilities.

I got the full NV line up and it's crazy to see the verying reviews. Your beads do make me sad though.

Polish Angel doesn't last that long but it is gang busters at 2-3 months.

Cosmic at about 6 weeks.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Coatings said:


> Boost was one of the glossiest QD's i've used on white. Did not test the self cleaning, shedding capabilities.
> 
> I got the full NV line up and it's crazy to see the verying reviews. Your beads do make me sad though.
> 
> Polish Angel doesn't last that long but it is gang busters at 2-3 months.
> 
> Cosmic at about 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I can get my white as nice as yours I'll be happy! Might try boost tbh


----------



## Coatings

Miggyt said:


> If I can get my white as nice as yours I'll be happy! Might try boost tbh


Yeah i liked it alot. PA Presto will probably be next QD on the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Coatings said:


> PA Presto will probably be next QD on the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic product :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Freshly coated cancoat on a dirty alloy, impressive beading

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

10 week old Cosmic with some Ammo Reboot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Carbon Collective Platinum Glass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Rapidwaxx with a morning dew










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Autoglym UHD wax
















Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob




----------



## Coatings

Adams Graphene Spray Coating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

M&K QD topping their Le Mans wax. Carbon Collective Platinum Glass on the sunroof.










The wax looked pretty much done when I washed it at the weekend so the beading is probably from the QD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gyeon cancoat on dusty paint, not bad









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Infinity Wax RDS



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

A few days sat outside and 100 miles travelled but not too shabby this morning - Zymol Glassur on the paint, AngelWax H2Go on the pano roof - pretty much the same result..


----------



## AndyQash

Winter prep done on the Twingo...Fusso v1 doing its thing.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Tried out Auto Finesse caramics


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Sorry for the majorly oversized image… I’m still new to the site


----------



## sharrkey

SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love a good bead...and those are very nice indeed.


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Only if the sold that in the US. Impressive. How old is the application?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Only if the sold that in the US. Impressive. How old is the application?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite freshly coated last week on the boot lid, I test coated it over 2 months on the same panel and if I'm honest there was no need to top it up because it was still performing just as good as the day I applied. 
I've now applied it to the front bumper for the winter months, decon'd but unprotected and unpolished paint so will be interesting to see how it performs there. 
I've shy'd away from toppers lately having been satisfied with Carpro Cquartz, but have to admit there's some great about Lustrous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

I'm 4 months into my experience with Lustrous
.. Based on its performance thus far it's going to significantly out-do Cancoat, just as Gyeon bring out an updated formula. That's a single layer of lustrous applied to unpolished paint, applied just an hour before dew fell. Siramik say 1 layer will get you 12 months, conservative... Mega from a spray 'sealant'. 

As you've seen above, it's extremely hydrophobic, leaves a long lasting slick surface.. in my experience second to only CarPro SiC. The party piece is the self cleaning though.. it's at least on a par with SiC which itself is outdoing anything else I've tried.

Application can be fiddly depending on conditions. I got an initial trial batch which has much more active ingredients in it, Sharrkey got one with fewer actives, but still more than the final blend. Wipe off with a damp towel on those fiddly days (temp, wind, humidity) and its absolutely fine. 

Also makes a top top plastic coating (significantly darkens).

Will do a full write up on it in due course, I have it on 5 or 6 cars I regularly maintain and massively impressed thus far. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Kami OC topped with Cosmic Spritz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Can coat doing its thing. Its been on around a month now,very impressive product!.... but im missing waxing.. 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

pt1 said:


> Can coat doing its thing. Its been on around a month now,very impressive product!.... but im missing waxing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What prep work did you do before putting can coat on?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Kenan said:


> What prep work did you do before putting can coat on?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Ermmm, cant remember, light polish then ipa i think

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Wowos Crystal Sealant after the majority of beads had disappeared doing the school run.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Found my all time fave beading pic from when I had my Audi S4 :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Beads looking remarkably like a plush microfiber this morning


----------



## jdquinn

Good ol' fashioned Colinite Concours d'Elegance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Maintenance wash and using WoWo's hydro beads for a phot shoot day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

5 mth old Polish Angel Master Sealant topped with Cosmic Spritz on day 1 of application only.

No toppers, just PH neutral APC, snowfoam & shampoo. 

Beads are not as day 1 but still performing :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Rappy said:


> 5 mth old Polish Angel Master Sealant topped with Cosmic Spritz on day 1 of application only.
> 
> No toppers, just PH neutral APC, snowfoam & shampoo.
> 
> Beads are not as day 1 but still performing :thumb:


Most likely Ms that's just lying on top, not even sure that's Soft beading porn 
Couldn't have than my car like that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

Touching 6 months untopped SiRamik Lustrous.. Car hasn't been washed for a fortnight with Christmas festivities, has stayed remarkably clean despite mileage.
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

sharrkey said:


> Most likely Ms that's just lying on top, not even sure that's Soft beading porn
> Couldn't have than my car like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just been chatting to Rappy about this. He hasnt topped it and has only washed it a few times. Considering that, id have said its doing quite well all things considered. But yes, theres some small room for improvement on the beading front Mr Rappy


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Most likely Ms that's just lying on top, not even sure that's Soft beading porn
> Couldn't have than my car like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed, indeed soft porn  Due to my accident, 3 washes in 5 mths. If it had been topped, a whole different story. I did a DI rinse & it started raining :wall::wall:

I had planned to top it, but rain stopped play 

Horses for courses, really. If you want to apply once & wash and go, then Polish Angel is not for you.

Add a ceramic or lite ceramic, or graphene then you are into a whole new ball game. Maintain with high ph products to stop clogging and you are good as applying from day 1.

I enjoy using PA & will have a play with SiRamik - Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant. Based on the bead shots seen on here, it could be a perfect product for some lite ceramic users :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

straight6hatch said:


> Just been chatting to Rappy about this. He hasnt topped it and has only washed it a few times. Considering that, id have said its doing quite well all things considered. But yes, theres some small room for improvement on the beading front Mr Rappy


Indeed 

Don't worry PA beads will be back! The full hardcore version next time :lol::lol:


----------



## PaulAT

A shot from Christmas Eve that I forgot to upload.

Carbon Collective Platinum Glass on the windows, AutoGlanz Shield on the alloys and Wowo's CS topped with Gyeon Ceramic Detailer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Rappy said:


> Indeed
> 
> Don't worry PA beads will be back! The full hardcore version next time :lol::lol:


As promised :thumb:

A quick 6 mth decon, followed by Polish Angel Primer Spritz, topped with 2 coats of Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz  pretty cool beads with outside lighting.

Mrs Rappys to follow this w-end


----------



## 121DOM

Beading cold Rapidwaxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

121DOM said:


> Beading cold Rapidwaxx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol…. Literally thought it was a pic of the moon… 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Coatings said:


> Lol…. Literally thought it was a pic of the moon…
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to do a double take:lol:


----------



## damocell

IMG_1724_jpg by Damien Bower, on Flickr


----------



## Imprezaworks

Wowzers. What's that?


----------



## Coatings

damocell said:


> IMG_1724_jpg by Damien Bower, on Flickr


That could be art on a wall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296

Took this earlier though to looked cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Beading from CarPlan No 1


----------



## sharrkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

A very fine mist can create some nice beads on most surfaces but for me, as a test of hydrophobics nothing beats a pressure washer rinse after a wash...

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UzZYOGFLU1hUWjJtRDRQcDlkajRYRXI4RnlTczV3

Siramik Lustrous Graphene Sealant - x1 layer applied outdoors first week in September - coming up on 5 months with no toppers and no chemical decon as yet. Washed every 3/4 weeks.

It's performing just as well on another car at near 7 months despite it being washed less frequently and doing big miles.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> A very fine mist can create some nice beads on most surfaces but for me, as a test of hydrophobics nothing beats a pressure washer rinse after a wash...
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UzZYOGFLU1hUWjJtRDRQcDlkajRYRXI4RnlTczV3
> 
> Siramik Lustrous Graphene Sealant - x1 layer applied outdoors first week in September - coming up on 5 months with no toppers and no chemical decon as yet. Washed every 3/4 weeks.
> 
> It's performing just as well on another car at near 7 months despite it being washed less frequently and doing big miles.


Lol, that's lustrous on a Jo Malone candle cap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Lol, that's lustrous on a Jo Malone candle cap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I coated the hose reel the other month, I can relate 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Nice beads sharrkey 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

atbalfour said:


> A very fine mist can create some nice beads on most surfaces but for me, as a test of hydrophobics nothing beats a pressure washer rinse after a wash...
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UzZYOGFLU1hUWjJtRDRQcDlkajRYRXI4RnlTczV3
> 
> Siramik Lustrous Graphene Sealant - x1 layer applied outdoors first week in September - coming up on 5 months with no toppers and no chemical decon as yet. Washed every 3/4 weeks.
> 
> It's performing just as well on another car at near 7 months despite it being washed less frequently and doing big miles.


Only got the Siramik Lustrous Graphene Sealant a week or two ago, been waiting for some decent weather. Applied it to my mums car earlier in the week, had recently been decontaminated and Wowo CS applied but the beading wasn't really all that good on the roof and bonnet particularly due to flat nature, it beaded but they were larger in size and not as consistent as I expected, but it did sheet off well with the hose pipe, was a bitterly cold day when I the CS. I know sticking the Siramik on top isn't the best practice for durability but certainly beading well


----------



## Imprezaworks

After a new spray to try. I'm impatient so something I cN grab from Amazon for the weekend.

Any recommendations


----------



## sharrkey

Imprezaworks said:


> After a new spray to try. I'm impatient so something I cN grab from Amazon for the weekend.
> 
> Any recommendations


100ml is great price to try out and it's also a fantastic product 

IGL COATINGS Ecocoat Premier 100ML - DIY Car Care & Detailing Ceramic Hydrophobic Coating - Excellent Liquid, Dirt, or Water Repellent - Long Lasting and Easy Application With Glossy Finish https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08X6GHMPK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_G3VMHPJRDGDJ73GH6SXJ?psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> 100ml is great price to try out and it's also a fantastic product
> 
> IGL COATINGS Ecocoat Premier 100ML - DIY Car Care & Detailing Ceramic Hydrophobic Coating - Excellent Liquid, Dirt, or Water Repellent - Long Lasting and Easy Application With Glossy Finish https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08X6GHMPK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_G3VMHPJRDGDJ73GH6SXJ?psc=1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah Premier has some great beading and 100ml is great. Per IGL only has a 6mo shelf life open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc_

Soft99 Water Block after 2 weeks


----------



## pt1

Siramik sc mist doing its thing









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

IW RDS on top of Wowo's CS after a wash yesterday:



















And beading on a dirty car courtesy of Detailed Online's Surreal which was topped with IW RDS after an ONR Wash last Friday:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav3h73

Not as tight as they have been, cheap and simple TW Spray Sealant.


----------



## Drmsa




----------



## Mugen

PolishAngel Rapidwaxx beads from last week rain.


https://imgbb.com/

Recently applied Siramic Lustrous - rain expected in the next couple of days...


----------



## Kenan

Mugen said:


> PolishAngel Rapidwaxx beads from last week rain.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgbb.com/
> 
> Recently applied Siramic Lustrous - rain expected in the next couple of days...


How did you get on with application of the Lustrous? So close to ordering . .

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugen

Kenan said:


> How did you get on with application of the Lustrous? So close to ordering . .
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Very easy on and off. I attempted second coat and it was a little bit harder to buff off, but overall good experience. Interesting how it will perform for such small amount of product. Need probably 3 weeks/1month to form an option.


----------



## Mugen

Mugen said:


> PolishAngel Rapidwaxx beads from last week rain.
> 
> 
> https://imgbb.com/
> 
> Recently applied Siramic Lustrous - rain expected in the next couple of days...


Siramic Lustrous after a few days car being parked and a bit of driving. 
I think pictures after jetwash will look better than just rainy weather.


----------



## pt1

Dodo juice future armour 








Siramik lustrous


----------



## Brocky120

Soft99 Fusso (new version) topped with Soft99 Kiwami, a week after application on a brand new car that had been lightly polished and decontaminated


















Work van which is Exo V4 (had to use it up) topped with CanCoat Evo about 1 month old, again polished and decontaminated (have a video on this and because its near vertical the water roll off is insane!)











Older photo but this had been polished and decontaminated with I think its G3 Paste wax or Britemax Vantage Wax


----------



## Bratwurst

It looks a bit like a thingy 🙈


----------



## sharrkey

Gyeon MOHs Evo






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IvorB1H

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beadzzzzzzz


----------



## [email protected]

sharrkey said:


> Gyeon MOHs Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bonkers...absolutely


----------



## BrummyPete

Fusso light applied yesterday


----------



## IvorB1H

I’m posting these for future comparison roof & rear of my XE which was finished with meguirs liquid “ceramic wax” about 3/4 weeks ago I’m getting some M&K lavender soon and hope to scrub all the previous products off and the use pure - Titan & lavender wax so will be interesting to see the difference after rainfall (hopefully I’ll get to do that this weekend but let’s see what the weather brings)

tbf I think the meguirs for the money does a cracking job and when clean looks pretty good too

clean car (after wash & wax) BH foam/Maxi suds II/meguirs ceramic wax








Beading after a month


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> Gyeon MOHs Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Makes me rethink buying Pure Evo. Is that straight Mohs or the kit with Evo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Makes me rethink buying Pure Evo. Is that straight Mohs or the kit with Evo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just MOHs evo on its own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IvorB1H

IvorB1H said:


> View attachment 80487
> 
> 
> View attachment 80486


Typically it rained as soon as I’d finished !

















Humm


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Infinity Wax - Express Sealant (1 week)


----------



## Mugen

Mugen said:


> Siramic Lustrous after a few days car being parked and a bit of driving.
> I think pictures after jetwash will look better than just rainy weather.


PA master sealant with rapidwaxx after a week of parking and travel throughout the EU. First rinse.


unique lines


----------



## Ste T

*BMD TITAN Graphene Wax*


----------



## micke740614

Love beading 
of my home brewed wax



[/img][/url


----------



## Bratwurst

Does anyone else see this on this page?
What’s that all about?


----------



## rob267

Bratwurst said:


> Does anyone else see this on this page?
> What’s that all about?
> View attachment 81153
> View attachment 81153


Im not seeing it bud. Bit odd. 

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## macmark

Bratwurst said:


> Does anyone else see this on this page?
> What’s that all about?


I've noticed that "You have been banned" message on Ste T's posts before. He obiously hasn't though. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bratwurst

Yes it sure is, not banned here either lol 🙈


----------



## Kenan

SiRamic Lustrous Graphine Spray two months on, two days after a Rinseless wash using Griots









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyc




----------



## Coatings

scoobyc said:


> View attachment 81154


What fabric product is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychotic Madman




----------



## scoobyc

Coatings said:


> What fabric product is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carpro fabric


----------



## rob267

Gyeon can coat after 4 months, the car is dirty. Holding up well i say.
















Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Soft 99 water block


----------



## pt1

Siramik sc mist looking good on a dirty car


----------



## IvorB1H

M&K Lavender on a dirty XE 🤣


----------



## LeeH

Megs express wax, great for the glass and frames.


----------



## Rappy

LeeH said:


> Megs express wax, great for the glass and frames.


Still my go to for quick details on friends & family cars 👍


----------



## A45 Adam




----------



## BuyTheDip

Looking excellent guys. I would share but I don't have that privilege to use piccies yet!


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cancoat Evo doing its thing this morning
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyTheDip

Some beading after a intermediate quick top up with turtlewax 'wax it wet'.










The below after a nice early morning dew.


----------



## Webarno

This one is through the pano roof.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Using Mitchell & King wax, left is Monarch and right is Prototype 1


----------



## HEADPHONES

Soft99 Fusso









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Kamikaze OC





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Topped the Kami OC with PA Cosmic. One of my favorite combos.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Autobrite Direct - Ceramic Refresh pro


----------



## LeeH

Touchless/auto wash/touch on.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Mitchell & King - WAX+


----------



## rsurfer




----------



## IvorB1H




----------



## BuyTheDip




----------



## BuyTheDip

Shakmeister5000 said:


> Using Mitchell & King wax, left is Monarch and right is Prototype 1
> 
> View attachment 82177


Beautiful colour, really stands out in warm light hitting it.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

BuyTheDip said:


> Beautiful colour, really stands out in warm light hitting it.


Thanks 😊 

It’s the Estoril metallic blue 2. It really makes the body line stand out


----------



## BuyTheDip

Shakmeister5000 said:


> Thanks 😊
> 
> It’s the Estoril metallic blue 2. It really makes the body line stand out


It's really deceptive! Looks a different colour in some of your other pics with different lights, I love it.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

This is different, on a cabbage and I was amazed at the beads on a cabbage leave!!


----------



## Shiny_N!

what lsp have you put on that cabbage!? 😆 🤣


----------



## IvorB1H

Think you’ll start seeing Cabbage QD for 2023 ?


----------



## macmark

Screw cabbage QD, have you seen the water behaviour on broccoli? 😮 🤣


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Shiny_N! said:


> what lsp have you put on that cabbage!? 😆 🤣


I was amazed! I kept on playing with the leave under water watching the beads slide off


----------



## Shakmeister5000

IvorB1H said:


> Think you’ll start seeing Cabbage QD for 2023 ?


If someone does one, I think I want one 🤣 eco friendly 🐠


----------



## Shakmeister5000

macmark said:


> Screw cabbage QD, have you seen the water behaviour on broccoli? 😮 🤣


One my next shopping, I’m going to buy one to check this out 🤣🤣


----------



## Shiny_N!

Shakmeister5000 said:


> If someone does one, I think I want one 🤣 eco friendly 🐠


definitely PH Neutral! 🤣


----------



## BuyTheDip

Someone's been waxing far too long. 🤣


----------



## Penywide

My first go at paste waxing a car in 50 years so I have a lot to learn in mt retirement! Used M&K Alaska then topped with M&K Glace after my next weekly wash


----------



## JwilliamsM

My girlfriends i30n 
IMG_20230108_233005 by 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2oaFATA]IMG_20230108_233013 by 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2oaFzV3]IMG_20230108_233140 by 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2oaFAs5]IMG_20230108_233112 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Shiny_N!

JwilliamsM said:


> My girlfriends i30n
> IMG_20230108_233005 by
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2oaFATA]IMG_20230108_233013 by
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2oaFzV3]IMG_20230108_233140 by
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2oaFAs5]IMG_20230108_233112 by Jason Williams


your girlfriend has very good taste in cars!


----------



## IvorB1H

Nice I’d check the roof of the garage for leaks though 😊


----------



## JwilliamsM

Shiny_N! said:


> your girlfriend has very good taste in cars!


she listens very well when it comes to advice on changing cars 


IvorB1H said:


> Nice I’d check the roof of the garage for leaks though 😊


haha the garage is better built than the rest of the house


----------

